# Carvin 8 Strings Available!!



## shaneroo

my new Carvin 8 string prototype.

that is all for now..... will let you guys know more about it after i've given it a couple of test drives.


----------



## gunch

Carvin's finally doing it...

ib4 tons of people whining about the headstock shape


----------



## theo

I like the headstock


----------



## MetalBuddah

OMG YESS!!!!!


----------



## MTech

Since nobody else has thrown it out there and several bitch about it on their other guitars.... is it a 25.5 scale or do they finally do a 27" or?


----------



## gunch

MTech said:


> Since nobody else has thrown it out there and several bitch about it on their other guitars.... is it a 25.5 scale or do they finally do a 27" or?



That to.


----------



## musikizlife

Wow!! now this is interesting. 

I wonder how the pickups will be,

and yes specs on the scale please!!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

hmm....is it a lefty or is your pic mirrored?


----------



## MF_Kitten

i'm glad they did it with a tasty headstock! that looks great, looking forwards to hearing about specs and options. I can imagine lots of people jumping on this if the options are good


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Fuck yes, Shane you are the man!


----------



## geofreesun

wow, can we get carvin 8 strings now?


----------



## aWoodenShip

That looks . And tbh, I really like the headstock. Hope to see more of this thing!


----------



## Slunk Dragon

It's about time Carvin jumped into 8-string territory, looking forward to seeing how this goes.


----------



## Alberto7

Saw the picture on FB! I never thought Carvin would finally accept that they were being left behind . I'm definitely excited to see what they put out!


----------



## Triple-J

Scale specs?


----------



## Edika

Woohoo!!! I see a Carvin order in my near future...

EDIT: And please please more pics


----------



## daemon barbeque

That's good news. Ah before I forget; congrats man!!! I wish you a happy life with your Family! Cheers!


----------



## Valennic

How long before the public can get these things?


----------



## XEN

Well damn then.


----------



## durangokid

Wow,that's cool, the headstock is damn nice!
Just one thing that scares me up, people here usually said that the sperzels locking tuners are really tight, fitting a 0.66 needed some routing i was wondering if Carvin will be routing the 8th tuner to fit a bigger gauge for the 8th string...


----------



## jymellis

thats badass shane! is that your wedding gift to yourself? congrats by the way dude!


----------



## JamesM

Blue balls.


----------



## otisct20

holy mother of god i must have one!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Fucking awesome! 

I'm amazed it took so long really, but at the same time I'm not, knowing Carvin. 

I really hope they offer at least two scales on these things, but I have a feeling it's just going to be one, like all their other guitars. Which makes sense. I'm really hoping they stick around 27" if they're doing a single scale, as that'll probably be the best selling option.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

i cannot wait to get more specs on these


----------



## Blasphemer

WAT?
WANT.


----------



## Xiphos68

"I'm so excited."


----------



## Splinterhead

Yes!! Finally!!


----------



## celticelk

Excited to see this! I'm curious about scale length as well - I'd guess that it's no more than 27", but the perspective on the photo makes it difficult to be sure. And please, Carvin, give us at least *one* non-superstrat body option on these things! An 8-string version of the Holdsworth model would be killer.


----------



## Customisbetter

Hell has frozen.


----------



## lurgar

GIVE IT TO ME NOW! Ok, but Shane, make sure that the pickups are standard size (not emg sized standard) please.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

lurgar said:


> GIVE IT TO ME NOW! Ok, but Shane, make sure that the pickups are standard size (not emg sized standard) please.



Those pickups on the proto look EMG Bass sized........


----------



## JamesM

Definitely EMG sized housings...


----------



## Ishan

Love the headstock! Specs please


----------



## Jarabowa

Good god this looks nice! I know it's at a weird angle, but that looks an awful lot like 25.5" or 26.5" at the most. I really hope that's just my eyes playing tricks on me.


----------



## Sonicboom

Hmmmmmmmmmm, looking mighty tasty . . . a BIGGER, better picture maybe? Pretty please?


----------



## MABGuitar

Wow, I've always been hesitant on buying an 8 string and I've never liked the other brand's options/price ratio (except agile). Can't wait to see more about this!


----------



## Rashputin

The Armada said:


> Definitely EMG sized housings...



Crap. But if the stock pups sound good it's all good. I hope the cavities aren't completely custom sized though. It would be cool to be able to put some BKP or Lundgrens in there without too much modification. oh well.

And the scale length? Still 25,5" or 27"? AAARGH so many questions! All will be answered in time I suppose.

I've been wanting an 8-string Carvin ever since I got my koa 727.


----------



## pink freud

Apparently Carvin never read the books.

"If you give them an ERG, they will want a glass of multi-scale options."


----------



## iron blast

Its taking far too long for a response from the op this is frustrating.


----------



## awesomeaustin

Awesome. Really diggin it, hopefully they make it in a scale that does the looks and options justice.


----------



## xwmucradiox

A prototype made based on an artist's custom request isn't neccessarily indicative of what will be available to the public or that it will available at all. Otherwise we would all be playing full-hollow neck-through Ibanez 8 strings with burl maple tops


----------



## UnderTheSign

xwmucradiox said:


> A prototype made based on an artist's custom request isn't neccessarily indicative of what will be available to the public or that it will available at all. Otherwise we would all be playing full-hollow neck-through Ibanez 8 strings with burl maple tops


Save for the fact those Ibanez' were done at their LACS and as far as I know Carvin doesn't have a super special custom shop somewhere else...


----------



## MetalDaze

When this becomes available to the general public, I predict an increase in 'for sale' Agiles 

These will obviously be more expensive than Agile, but having the flexibilty of Carvin's woods and finishes will tempt many to make the upgrade.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

xwmucradiox said:


> A prototype made based on an artist's custom request isn't neccessarily indicative of what will be available to the public or that it will available at all. Otherwise we would all be playing full-hollow neck-through Ibanez 8 strings with burl maple tops


 
Though Carvin doesn't operate like Ibanez. They won't just make an 8-string, and then never put it into production. Every guitar an artist with Carvin has used has been, minus things like certain finishes, available to the general public. If Carvin is going to take the time to reprogram thier mills to make 8s, it's not going to be for just one guitar given to an artist.  

I do see what you mean about the overall specs though.


----------



## XEN

MaxOfMetal said:


> Though Carvin doesn't operate like Ibanez. They won't just make an 8-string, and then never put it into production. Every guitar an artist with Carvin has used has been, minus things like certain finishes, available to the general public. If Carvin is going to take the time to reprogram thier mills to make 8s, it's not going to be for just one guitar given to an artist.


Agreed 100%.
Chances are even the proto was done on their CNCs.
This may be a sign that they'll eventually bend and offer a baritone option as well.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

UnderTheSign said:


> Save for the fact those Ibanez' were done at their LACS and as far as I know Carvin doesn't have a super special custom shop somewhere else...


 
Carvin does have an on premise shop where they do some "special" work. It's where they keep some of the late L. Kiesel's famed special wood stores.


----------



## technomancer

Very interesting, looking forward to seeing more info on these 

Feel kind of like Santa in that M&Ms commercial, "THEY DO EXIST!!!!"


----------



## Customisbetter

iron blast said:


> Its taking far too long for a response from the op this is frustrating.



Shaneroo doesn't post much, however when he does you better pay attention.


----------



## nightflameauto

Wow.

I used to adore Carvin and still really like their guitars, but I can't bring myself to own one again. Had a major issue with the customer service there after fifteen years of being a complete Carvin fanboy. Makes me sad that right after that happened they started offering all these options I'd been waiting years for. Now this?

I'm sure it'll be an absolutely incredible guitar. I'd love to see a DC neck-thru 8 with optional scale lengths from them just to see all the pretty pictures.


----------



## MobiusR

i went to the factory/showroom over the summer and a converstation with the big hair dude (forgot his name). I mentioned how they should make 8 strings and they were looking into it and he also mentioned how tricky it was for them to make it. 

I'm super stoked to see how this goes and even what the price range will be!


----------



## Rashputin

MaxOfMetal said:


> Though Carvin doesn't operate like Ibanez. They won't just make an 8-string, and then never put it into production. Every guitar an artist with Carvin has used has been, minus things like certain finishes, available to the general public. If Carvin is going to take the time to reprogram thier mills to make 8s, it's not going to be for just one guitar given to an artist.



Makes sense. Programing CNC machines and fabricating parts is no small job. 

They are seeing the market for ERGs increasing, so it would make sense for them to move in this direction when they're already famous for their seven string guitars. Players like Tosin and a lot of internet guys (you guys) are playing eight string guitars and it's pushing music in whole new directions. It all started with Fredrik and Morten : )


----------



## thrsher

NAMM is around the corner


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Figures, they're starting to work on these just as I'm preparing to move abroad. Guess I'll have to work through a friend or family member in the states if I want one at US prices, not the overseas insane-o prices.


----------



## Randy

For the love of fuck, people stop complaining about the EMG routes. If it wasn't for the EMG routes, you'd have been stuck with those wonky Carvin passive routes anyway. People have been installing passives into EMG routes for a few years now and it looks pretty good. 

Now shut up. /rant


----------



## Infinite Recursion

Randy said:


> For the love of fuck, people stop complaining about the EMG routes. If it wasn't for the EMG routes, you'd have been stuck with those wonky Carvin passive routes anyway. People have been installing passives into EMG routes for a few years now and it looks pretty good.
> 
> Now shut up. /rant


Pickup rings look like ass, so do bass housings. I'd think that they wouldn't design and produce their own pickups for such a niche thing (i.e. they'd put Dimarzio 8 strings in them or something), but that seems too logical for Carvin.


----------



## Duckykong

Randy have your forgotten everyone on SS thinks they are a master Luthier?


----------



## Erick Kroenen

8 stringed carvin SOFA KING GOOD!


----------



## SYLrules88

calll me a noob but what band does shaneroo play for?

cant wait to see more of this! i know everyone has been waiting for 8 string options from carvin for quite some time now!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

SYLrules88 said:


> calll me a noob but what band does shaneroo play for?
> 
> cant wait to see more of this! i know everyone has been waiting for 8 string options from carvin for quite some time now!



Fills in with Korn as a guitarist and has his own wicked ass sides.


----------



## technomancer

Randy said:


> For the love of fuck, people stop complaining about the EMG routes. If it wasn't for the EMG routes, you'd have been stuck with those wonky Carvin passive routes anyway. People have been installing passives into EMG routes for a few years now and it looks pretty good.
> 
> Now shut up. /rant



Dude you forget this is ss.org, where thousands of people who will never buy a thing bitch about specs non-stop


----------



## brutus627

Mmmmm Dragon burst and birds eye maple


----------



## Infinite Recursion

technomancer said:


> Dude you forget this is ss.org, where thousands of people who will never buy a thing bitch about specs non-stop


Not sure about the other thousands, but I refuse to buy a guitar unless it is exactly to my specs. There are many guitars that I would strongly consider buying if it weren't for one or two minor details. I admit complaining on a forum isn't going to do anything, but I think my reasons for not buying a guitar are as valid to post as anything else pertaining to guitars.


----------



## MetalGravy

Ahem,


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

didnt notice where any price point was mentioned...

...ideas anyone?


----------



## Fred the Shred

If this is at NAMM, I'm giving it a shot. 

I'm not a proponent of EMG routes, but in all fairness it's a proto and it's down to get playability and consistency right, then figuring out what the popular commercial options are. In spite of SSO's prevalence of passive route fans, truth is that there's a LOT of EMG fans out there, so we'll see. I'll take these over having to route the thing any day, though.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Infinite Recursion said:


> Pickup rings look like ass, so do bass housings. I'd think that they wouldn't design and produce their own pickups for such a niche thing (i.e. they'd put Dimarzio 8 strings in them or something), but that seems too logical for Carvin.



Well, you could get it with a natural, oiled finish, put wood blocks in the routes, then recarve them. The D Activators are sized so they can fit in EMG routing without it looking that odd, and I believe the Lundgren M8 will fit in the route if you clip the tabs a little, so you do have options. 

I don't really think it's that big a deal. 

I say the bigger question, at least for me, is whether they'll have an option to put a Kahler or Hipshot trem on it.


----------



## toiletstand

SYLrules88 said:


> calll me a noob but what band does shaneroo play for?
> 
> cant wait to see more of this! i know everyone has been waiting for 8 string options from carvin for quite some time now!




toured as korns back up guitarist for a few years. plays guitar for two other projects STORK and Schwarzenator. i think hes appeared on a few other compilations. gives clinics. dudes a great player. 


cant wait to see more of this guitar!


----------



## MF_Kitten

About the active pup routes: Lundgren m8's are available with bass housings in the appropriate sizes.


----------



## SirMyghin

I still think this is a fake tease pic. Mostly as I can't picture carvin ever doing something remotely not a permutation of what they already have.


----------



## leandroab

Fuck.


----------



## sh4z

Scale information k thx  looks killer


----------



## elq

SirMyghin said:


> I still think this is a fake tease pic. Mostly as I can't picture carvin ever doing something remotely not a permutation of what they already have.



Nah, it's obviously a DC700 that got the typical Carvin QC treatment - they fucked up and added an extra string  



Another fine example of Carvin quality control, is this lefty holdsworth model











Apparently it also had faulty wiring too


----------



## MaxOfMetal

^


----------



## sibanez29

Wow, I feel dumb. It took me around a minute and a half to notice what was wrong with that Holdsworth.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Did I miss something in that pic? What is wrong with that Holdsworth? Or have I missed the point as I often do. 




EDIT -  Got it.


----------



## theo

It took me a good 20 - 30 seconds of solid staring to work out what was wrong with that holdsworth hahaha... best mistake


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Wow, I feel stupid for not realizing what was wrong with that Holdsworth at first. Priceless. xD


----------



## NemesisTheory

That's a pretty goofy mess-up for Carvin and the first time I've seen anything like it. Don't let that sway you though. If they do mess up, they will make it right. I've ordered 9 Carvins and each one has been spot on perfect. Immaculate. Awesome. And almost each one has been as good or better than customs costing 2 or 3 times as much. I probably don't need one, but I will definitely buy one of these 8 strings. Carvin is an amazing company and this is a risk for them to do, so I hope people show their support!


----------



## potatohead

NemesisTheory said:


> That's a pretty goofy mess-up for Carvin and the first time I've seen anything like it. Don't let that sway you though. If they do mess up, they will make it right. I've ordered 9 Carvins and each one has been spot on perfect. Immaculate. Awesome. And almost each one has been as good or better than customs costing 2 or 3 times as much. I probably don't need one, but I will definitely buy one of these 8 strings. Carvin is an amazing company and this is a risk for them to do, so I hope people show their support!


 
As much as people complain Carvin is stuck in their ways, and in some ways they are, they really do listen to demands. In the last year alone they have offered A LOT of stuff people asked for, everything from new guitars (DC700, 24 fret CT's etc, TLB's) to amps (V3M) to small things like Floyds on Bolts and flamed maple fretboards. All of this from people simply saying they wanted it. 

Some things they really should offer though, a couple different neck profiles would be one.


----------



## SirMyghin

NemesisTheory said:


> That's a pretty goofy mess-up for Carvin and the first time I've seen anything like it. Don't let that sway you though. If they do mess up, they will make it right. I've ordered 9 Carvins and each one has been spot on perfect. Immaculate. Awesome. And almost each one has been as good or better than customs costing 2 or 3 times as much. I probably don't need one, but I will definitely buy one of these 8 strings. Carvin is an amazing company and this is a risk for them to do, so I hope people show their support!



To contrast I have had 3 builds with errors, all of which they were pretty not accomodating over, while not being void of my return policy. There was no move on their part to do anything except have me return the instrument and walk. 

So between us we have 75%.

As far as them listening, they don't listen any more than any other company that likes staying in business.


----------



## NemesisTheory

Yeah, they do listen and pay attention. I've gone through so many other custom orders where the builder/company just did not care what customers wanted. I feel like 7 string players were ignored for a while with Carvin. It took forever to get a new model but people on this forum and the Carvin board eventually made their voices heard and we owe it to them to now speak with our wallets. I don't think they're stuck in their ways really. They just do what they do exceedingly well, and others do what they do. Carvin is a well rounded company, imo. I didn't think there would be an 8 string at all. I really love the 7 string neck profile but I think it would be cool to have a very thin neck to choose also. I'm guessing the 8 neck will be pretty comfy.


----------



## potatohead

SirMyghin said:


> As far as them listening, they don't listen any more than any other company that likes staying in business.


 
You've clearly never heard of Ibanez 

I've never ordered something from them that wasn't exactly as I ordered, so I don't have the same experience... But other than rebuilding the guitar, what else could they do? 90% of people won't take a monetary return to accept something that wasn't as ordered because getting exactly what they want and not wanting to settle is the whole the reason they ordered the thing in the first place. They can offer money back and rebuild, which I'm sure they do, but of course the wait is still there. 

I used to hang out on the Jackson boards a lot and there were more than a handful of guys not getting what they ordered from Jackson CS also, and these are $4000 guitars that take like 12 - 18 months to build. I remember one guy actually had them screw up twice and had been waiting like 2.5 years for his guitar and it still wasn't done.


----------



## Opion

I'm literally sitting here going "OH...my...god..." over and over....

/stoked


----------



## Hybrid138

I still don't see what's wrong


----------



## caskettheclown

Hybrid138 said:


> I still don't see what's wrong




If i'm correct the fret dots that are supposed to be on top of the neck, are actually on bottom. Carvin must have forgotten which side...


----------



## Hybrid138

ugh! Now I feel really stupid :/


----------



## Alberto7

It took me like 5 minutes of trying to figure it out. And wow fucking wow, that's a HUGE fuck up


----------



## Alekke

oh ... I thought it had something to do with the neck joint on the second photo.


----------



## AfroSamurai

Guys......
Carvin.com - Custom Shop :: DC800
now go and play with the builder. 

And btw, it's 27"


----------



## thrsher

I will be ordering one tomorrow


----------



## thrsher

And i hope you can option 50 the 27in on a seven string


----------



## AfroSamurai

They look pretty awesome, I really like the bridge too. I just realized that it's not the standard dc shape, the upper horn is a tad bigger and overall the guitar looks more proportionate than the dc700. 



> And i hope you can option 50 the 27in on a seven string


That's going to be a tough one, but you can always ask.


----------



## elq

AfroSamurai said:


> I really like the bridge too.



I also like the bridge... I have one in my Rico Jr. 8 and on my KxK 7, as I'm pretty damn sure that's a hipshot bridge.


----------



## potatohead

In before the builder crashes from excessive people on it


----------



## AfroSamurai

They don't say it's a Hipshot, even though you're right....looks pretty much like one. Still it's hard to say, I can't imagine Carvin using a hipshot, sperzel locking tuners and so on and be able to sell it for less than a grand. Sounds to good to be true.


----------



## celticelk

Damn. That's *awesome*. Way to go, Carvin!


----------



## potatohead

thrsher said:


> I will be ordering one tomorrow


 
Well WTF is taking you so long?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Well, they certainly stepped up thier game.  

Perhaps this will lure me back to a Carvin at some point.  Doubtful, but you never know.


----------



## thrsher

I always call in my orders amd i want to possibly option 50 on the paint job possibly. Also getting tattod as we speak otherwise it would be done lol


----------



## Alberto7

Meh... So much for sleeping tonight... *runs off to online builder*


----------



## lurgar

Thanks Carvin. Now not only am I about to buy a new amp, I need to sell off some plasma and work an extra job or two so now I can get one of your 8-strings. See what you did to me?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Wow. That was fast. Nice price, too.


----------



## SnowfaLL

pretty awesome.. Im not interested, but having an Agile 8 with 27" scale, that scale length works perfectly, and being a Carvin makes it so much better obviously than an Agile (which are almost around the same price new nowadays)

Oh Carvin. I dunno how this will sell, if it will be worth it for them, but its a good publicity move for the "djent" crowd.


----------



## SnowfaLL

AfroSamurai said:


> They don't say it's a Hipshot, even though you're right....looks pretty much like one. Still it's hard to say, I can't imagine Carvin using a hipshot, sperzel locking tuners and so on and be able to sell it for less than a grand. Sounds to good to be true.



well all their basses use Hipshot bridges, so its most likely its a hipshot bridge.

Sperzel tuners are also on most carvin guitars past 2008, if I recall? Least on the 3 I ordered.


----------



## orakle

nice, gonna order one in december

It actually is a Hipshot bridge if you look at the pictures


----------



## Brewtal_Damage

Just saw this on their facebook page 







what do you guys think about this?

sorry if this is a repost


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Just specced one out. $1500. Nice.

EDIT: Just did a 2 THA MAXXX spec, and came out around $1850. Also nice.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Just spec'd it, roughly 1800$ with all the shits and giggles. Seriously seriously considering it in the very near future. I have to say I'm impressed by Carvin this time. Good move!


----------



## SnowfaLL

btw to the mods; You should edit this thread title to say "Carvin 8 string discussion" because theres gonna be 10+ threads about this within the next 24 hours of people not looking at the "Look Closely" thread.


----------



## potatohead

Yeah $1800 would be spec'd to the max. I just built one with ash body, trans finish, black hardware, and BEM fretboard, MOP inlays (about $175 in options) and it was only $1050 and would still look awesome.


----------



## AfroSamurai

NickCormier said:


> well all their basses use Hipshot bridges, so its most likely its a hipshot bridge.



If it's a real hipshot, than its a great deal. And yes, they always use sperzels. What I'm saying is that you''ll get an awesome bridge, aweosome tuners and a great guitar for basically the cost of an agile. Pure win 

I'm not that into 8 strings, but I might grab one of these.

@Brewtal_Damage Those pics really illustrate the thing I said about the horns, it looks much better IMO than the standard dc shape.

Also looking at the builder, you can get natural binding


----------



## Galius

Suddenly I regret buying the Schecter 8 I just bought. Hmmmm.....feeling a bit GASsy.


----------



## Menigguh

Just saw this too. SUPER STOKED TO SEE ONE. Wish i could afford one at the moment bt all my money went into my 2228. Ive got mad G.A.S. !!!!!!!


----------



## right_to_rage

This is very cool, only Carvin would make me GAS for 3 guitars in a month.


----------



## geofreesun

so much love !!! gonna order one tomorrow or tonight! happy halloween guys!


----------



## HighGain510

elq said:


> Nah, it's obviously a DC700 that got the typical Carvin QC treatment - they fucked up and added an extra string
> 
> 
> 
> Another fine example of Carvin quality control, is this lefty holdsworth model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently it also had faulty wiring too




Subtle hint that you're playing the wrong way, Eric?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

MIA 8 string for $1000, bye competition.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Stealthtastic said:


> MIA 8 string for $1000, bye competition.



That's exactly what I'm thinking. Not only made in USA and pretty killer specs imho, but very customizable too. 
A stock RG2228 costs exactly 1800$ in stores and, while it's surely a quality instrument, I really don't see me having one in the future, for the same amount I could have an uber-spec'd made in USA semi-custom.


----------



## iron blast

I just speced one out being over zealous with options and it still was under $1700. This is isanity!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hollowway

Yeah, I can't believe this price. This is for sure going to shake up the industry (if you can call this niche that). Maybe I'm used to expensive guitars at this point (thanks a lot, SS.org members!), but this is crazy cheap given the options and Carvin's quality. I most certainly am going to buy one of these, but I'll sell my 727 first. I'm not much of a 7 string guy anymore, but I wanted to own a Carvin, so I've been keeping it. Now I can have the best of both worlds.

EDIT: Wait, what does "natural body binding with straight edges" mean, as an option? I thought that wasn't available on D/C style instruments, and only the carve tops. Does that mean a stained top and unstained sides and back?


----------



## Valennic

My pants.

They have been obliterated.


----------



## SYLrules88

wow, this dramatic turn of events almost makes up for the tx rangers epic fail tonight!


----------



## VILARIKA

I am really excite right now. really excite.


----------



## MobiusR

just saw the price... I died a little


----------



## elq

Hollowway said:


> EDIT: Wait, what does "natural body binding with straight edges" mean, as an option? I thought that wasn't available on D/C style instruments, and only the carve tops. Does that mean a stained top and unstained sides and back?



Yeah. Scraped binding. Like on the C66, ST300, and DC700


----------



## Valennic

elq said:


> Yeah. Scraped binding. Like on the C66, ST300, and DC700



So we're talkin mayones style here.


----------



## elq




----------



## MastrXploder

Yep, I'm getting one


----------



## Hollowway

elq said:


> Yeah. Scraped binding. Like on the C66, ST300, and DC700



Well then I'm all over that. Time to start playing with the online spec-o-nator!


----------



## shaggydogJV

I kinda wanted, but then decided nah. 27" scale 8's just don't do it for me.


----------



## Born4metal85




----------



## Thrashmanzac

i am really impressed by them using (what appear to be) hipshot bridges, is this something they offer on their 6+7 strings? if not, it should be.
this is a great move by carvin


----------



## littledoc

I just got the announcement email from Carvin.

I found my next guitar. 

To be nitpicky, I do wish they'd do an extended-scale 7, but hell... this looks amazing. I've considered an 8-string for a while and if I do make the plunge, this will definitely be the guitar.


----------



## ZEBOV

Wow, I didn't think this would be released until NAMM. I already spec'd one out. $1221. Yep, the hell with getting an RGD2127z again.


----------



## Edika

Dammit I can't find it the builder or any info on the Carvin site. Maybe it appears only on the US site and if so update the international one QUICKLYYYYY!!!


----------



## Dayn

Edika said:


> Dammit I can't find it the builder or any info on the Carvin site. Maybe it appears only on the US site and if so update the international one QUICKLYYYYY!!!


It's not on the Australian site yet, either. I wonder if we'll be shafted an extra grand...


----------



## Thrashmanzac

Dayn said:


> It's not on the Australian site yet, either. I wonder if we'll be shafted an extra grand...



id say at least an extra grand


----------



## JaeSwift

Could someone direct link to the US 8 string builder part of Carvin's site? The Dutch one doesn't allow me to do anything


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Guys, proxy is the answer!


----------



## in-pursuit

Dayn said:


> It's not on the Australian site yet, either. I wonder if we'll be shafted an extra grand...






Thrashmanzac said:


> id say at least an extra grand




you guys are optimistic


----------



## Thrashmanzac

> you guys are realistic


fixed


----------



## Valennic

Thrashmanzac said:


> fixed



Oh no I think he's right on, even if he was joking. People of the not 'Murican persuasion get shafted pretty damn hard by Carvin's prices.

For example, I'm in the US. I got quoted $1596 for an all koa guitar, five piece maple koa neck, gold hardware, tung oiled satin finish all over, and a tung oiled flame maple fretboard.

I would LOVE to see an Australian, or European member put those specs in the builder, because I could guarantee the price would be astronomically higher.


----------



## ShadyDavey

Hell Yes. 

I must make more friends in the U.S cos I ain't using the dealership network but did I mention Hell Yes?


----------



## in-pursuit

Thrashmanzac said:


> fixed



even with the dollar the way it is right now, to be stung an extra grand on something like this is probably the best we can hope for but ultimately a dream that will be shattered.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

Valennic said:


> Oh no I think he's right on, even if he was joking. People of the not 'Murican persuasion get shafted pretty damn hard by Carvin's prices.
> 
> For example, I'm in the US. I got quoted $1596 for an all koa guitar, five piece maple koa neck, gold hardware, tung oiled satin finish all over, and a tung oiled flame maple fretboard.
> 
> I would LOVE to see an Australian, or European member put those specs in the builder, because I could guarantee the price would be astronomically higher.



if you spec out a guitar and pm my all the specs, ill do the same via the aussie site so we can work out the approximate upcharge that us aussies will get slugged with for these new 8 strings


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Having a friend in the States surely helps for this stuff


----------



## Valennic

Thrashmanzac said:


> if you spec out a guitar and pm my all the specs, ill do the same via the aussie site so we can work out the approximate upcharge that us aussies will get slugged with for these new 8 strings



PM on its way


----------



## Metalus

If anyone needs help on that I would gladly play custodian to any of your incoming 8 string Carvins


----------



## SirMyghin

27" is an odd choice for an 8 no? Not great for low strings unless you go huge, not good for a high string, as it is too long. Oh Carvin, you so silly.


----------



## technomancer

SirMyghin said:


> 27" is an odd choice for an 8 no? Not great for low strings unless you go huge, not good for a high string, as it is too long. Oh Carvin, you so silly.



Most of the production 8s on the market are 27": Ibanez 2228, Ibanez RGA8, ESP/LTD Carpenter 8 strings. There's nothing longer in production by anyone except Rondo.


----------



## SirMyghin

technomancer said:


> Most of the production 8s on the market are 27": Ibanez 2228, Ibanez RGA8, ESP/LTD Carpenter 8 strings. There's nothing longer in production by anyone except Rondo.



Fair enough, I just see a lot of longer ones around here and it skewed my perspective as I have never looked into buying an 8. They might almost have gotten a sale if they had made the 7 longer scaled.


----------



## MacTown09

technomancer said:


> Most of the production 8s on the market are 27": Ibanez 2228, Ibanez RGA8, ESP/LTD Carpenter 8 strings. There's nothing longer in production by anyone except Rondo.


 

True that. I was confused cuz something cranialis was telling me that the RG2228 was a 28.625 incher. I love the way those ones feel too.

So anyone know if I can some how get a Piezo system installed into one of these as well?


----------



## SnowfaLL

SirMyghin said:


> Fair enough, I just see a lot of longer ones around here and it skewed my perspective as I have never looked into buying an 8. They might almost have gotten a sale if they had made the 7 longer scaled.



Yeh, dont buy the hype around here of super-extended scale lengths being the only thing that works.. 27" is the perfect medium for 8s.. My 8 is 27" and I have no problem even down to a low E (below the typical F#) - and thats without replacing the strings to thicker ones. 27" still works good for high strings too.

They got the right scale.


----------



## JaxoBuzzo

The day has come.YES! anyone wanna buy a 2228?


----------



## 80H

ive been kinda interested in DADADGBE, what kinda gauges am i lookin at for doin that on a 27 annnnnnnnnnnnnnnd is it reasonably possible or should i just go through S7 and get a 28.625 for that


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

80H said:


> ive been kinda interested in DADADGBE, what kinda gauges am i lookin at for doin that on a 27 annnnnnnnnnnnnnnd is it reasonably possible or should i just go through S7 and get a 28.625 for that



low D is too extreme for me, on a 27" you'd need something like a 90?


----------



## Born4metal85

To my European friends!! http://www.carvinguitars.com/cart/buildGuitar.php?model=dc800


----------



## JaeSwift

Thanks!


----------



## clintsal

Now everyone sell your 2228's for $700-800 please...


----------



## thrsher

if anyone internationally needs a middle man from the states, i will gladly help out.


----------



## VILARIKA

Is there any way to get an idea of how the guitar will look (besides diy)?


----------



## metalheadblues

haha that is awesome


----------



## Hollowway

Yeah, I've got instruments tuned to F# from 27, 27.5, 28.625, 30. The sweet spot for me is 28.625 because I do a .068 and it still sounds very guitar like. But for practicality, and being able to do stretches and keeping a good tone on the higher strings I really like 27 or 27.5". I really want to get one of these! But I need to clear out some other stuff. Unfortunately that means I'll probably take a loss, and I hate doing that. But the wood and finish options on these things make them VERY hard to resist!


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

I couldn't resist, so I've just placed an order.







They say seven weeks! Can't wait already 

About the 27" scale on 7 strings, I've asked to one of their guys and the answer is "We don't have the 27" scale on the 7 string at this time, but I have been getting quite a bit of requests for it, so it will be a possibility in the future."


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Sweet, spec-wise it's almost exactly what I would go for, the only I'd change is a mahogany body instead of alder


----------



## potatohead

Hah, someone on the Carvin board ordered one as well with a burled maple top... Awesome. His has an ebony board though.


----------



## geofreesun

does anyone know how long that 100 rebate plus 100 free option offer will last?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I think it's always there IIRC


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Stealthtastic said:


> Sweet, spec-wise it's almost exactly what I would go for, the only I'd change is a mahogany body instead of alder





potatohead said:


> Hah, someone on the Carvin board ordered one as well with a burled maple top... Awesome. His has an ebony board though.



I would have ordered mahogany wings and ebony board too, but I already have an incoming Bernie 8 with these specs so...


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Well, I know where my tax refund is going.


----------



## guitareben

Good lord! I want one so bad  I'm not sure how carvin work ordering abroad anymore though :/ (They still high prices for non USA???)


----------



## SirMyghin

80H said:


> ive been kinda interested in DADADGBE, what kinda gauges am i lookin at for doin that on a 27 annnnnnnnnnnnnnnd is it reasonably possible or should i just go through S7 and get a 28.625 for that



I would take a Carvin over an S7 any day of the week. The quality of instrument from Carvin dwarfs the S7 I had in my hands. And I am not even that big on carvins overall. Don't let specs and options fool you, the specs are about all the S7 tehcnically deliverred. Quality is unfortunately, not a spec. Not to mention the carvin is probably the same price or cheaper.

Carvin pros to S7:

Superior fretwork
Superior finish
Faster build time, no contest



NickCormier said:


> Yeh, dont buy the hype around here of super-extended scale lengths being the only thing that works.. 27" is the perfect medium for 8s.. My 8 is 27" and I have no problem even down to a low E (below the typical F#) - and thats without replacing the strings to thicker ones. 27" still works good for high strings too.
> 
> They got the right scale.



Cool stuff, scale length is often a matter of feel more than tuning for me anyway. Bassists are screwed up people after all. I, as mentioned, have no use to go as low as F#.


----------



## celticelk

I find their default 10-68 string gauge somewhat puzzling. Wonder if that's the largest string that will fit in the tuners? I'd opt for a string change to a more balanced 11-74 set right off the bat.

...really trying to talk myself out of getting one of these, esp. since I'm not a big fan of superstrats and I have another OAF build to save for. A walnut top on an ash body and BEM fretboard is awfully tempting, though.

(And an interesting side note: I was a little surprised to see that a flamed-maple neck is a $200 option. That's a standard OAF spec. Guess Tom is just that cool.)


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> I would have ordered mahogany wings and ebony board too, but I already have an incoming Bernie 8 with these specs so...


----------



## djpharoah

So this seems to me the best way to go for an 8 string with awesome woods... you don't have to wait 2yrs+ or expect Made in Indonesia quality either.


----------



## JPMike

Fucking Blow Me!


----------



## renzoip

I just ordered a DC747 last month, fmylife! 

Well, now I have something to look forward to for tax return season


----------



## celticelk

djpharoah said:


> So this seems to me the best way to go for an 8 string with awesome woods... you don't have to wait 2yrs+ or expect Made in Indonesia quality either.



I would say that it's definitely a good way to go - I'd order a Carvin over an Agile any day, both in preference for Carvin's option set and to get a MIA instrument.

Having said that, I plugged the specs for my recent OAF build into Carvin's build calculator, and the difference is...just about the price of the Lace pickups that went into my guitar. Carvin throws in a free case, of course, and my OAF is a bolt-on and not a neck-through...but there's no non-superstrat option from Carvin, and I'd have to shell out more for pickup replacement or just resign myself to their actives. My time from deposit to instrument-in-hand was pretty nearly what Carvin's quoting, as well. So depending on your preferences, I'd say there are hand-built options that are not significantly undercut by Carvin's pricing.

For what it's worth, I don't think this will cut *too* deeply into Agile's market either - there are a lot of players here who want scales longer than 27", or want a trem, or just want to pay a few hundred dollars less. I bet Ibanez takes a hit on 2228 sales, though, and quite a few guys who might otherwise save up for a full custom will probably opt for Carvins, at least as an intermediate step.


----------



## SirMyghin

^^ I think what this is really going to do is sweep the rug out from under all the small time ERG builders who are not up to par. If they build really good axes they will survive, if not they will lose business to Carvin. That is my perspective, and I for one welcome them helping to weed up inadequate builders who are only surviving in a market due to a lack of alternatives.


----------



## thefool

damn thats awesome. ive never played a carvin but really want to.


----------



## thrsher

once they get going on the 27in scale on the 7 string,then its really on! btw i placed my order a few hours ago


----------



## Dark_Matter

thrsher said:


> once they get going on the 27in scale on the 7 string,then its really on! btw i placed my order a few hours ago



Specs?


----------



## AfroSamurai

Lots of guys already ordered one 

@thrsher, share the specs and fuel my gas please


----------



## RideFour15

I dont think I really considered buying an 8 stringer until today. Damn those look nice. Proportions are perfect, specs are pretty nice. Still wish they came with passives, but I can't be too picky for that price point!


----------



## JPhoenix19

I was going to set my sights on a good e-drum set. Now... well dammit!


----------



## thrsher

Sorry gonna save it for the ngd but there is an option 50 in it


----------



## HighGain510

If I were in the market for an 8, it's hard to beat $1000 for something made in the USA. I'm still afraid to order anything custom from Carvin though...


----------



## SYLrules88

if i can manage to find a buyer for my intrepid, for damn sure im ordering one of these as soon as i can!

i cant wait to start seeing all the NGDs...


----------



## JPhoenix19

SYLrules88 said:


> i cant wait to start seeing all the NGDs...



Me either! Oh LAWD!! I'm so stoked.


----------



## AfroSamurai

thrsher said:


> Sorry gonna save it for the ngd but there is an option 50 in it



Nice, can't wait to see the incoming ngd's


----------



## aWoodenShip

Sorry to ask this, but the builder is kind of.. vague. Is it possible to get the top wood in a color finish, but leave the body wood and sides natural?

Pretty much like this,


----------



## thrsher

Its an option 50. Its what i did


----------



## SirMyghin

thrsher said:


> Its an option 50. Its what i did



May as well just spill it now as you got natural sides and back and possibly scraped binding


----------



## thrsher

lol well i didnt do binding......alright

maple neck/walnut body
flamed top rudy red stain/black busrt triple stain.....back and sides natural clear gloss
tung oiled neck
ebony board no inlay
ss regular frets
black hardware


----------



## geofreesun

i think i'm going for a satin matte deep green moss triple stain. can i still get the neck tung-oiled if the body is satin matte?


----------



## AfroSamurai

aWoodenShip said:


> Sorry to ask this, but the builder is kind of.. vague. Is it possible to get the top wood in a color finish, but leave the body wood and sides natural?



Yes you can, as thrsher said, it's an option 50. Options 50 are usually non returnable, so you don't get the 10 day trial. I ordered my 7 string with that exact same option, if I recall correctly there's a slight upcharge. I also changed the neck specs , so I got a ibby neck on a carvin 

@thrsher that's going to be sick!


----------



## Hollowway

thrsher said:


> lol well i didnt do binding......alright
> 
> maple neck/walnut body
> flamed top rudy red stain/black busrt triple stain.....back and sides natural clear gloss
> tung oiled neck
> ebony board no inlay
> ss regular frets
> black hardware



Yeah, that's what I spec'd out for mine actually, except quilted top. But it's super similar to the Rico I ordered a couple of years ago, so I'm thinking of going burled for this one. But those deep triple stains can't be beat.


----------



## SirMyghin

thrsher said:


> lol well i didnt do binding......alright
> 
> maple neck/walnut body
> flamed top rudy red stain/black busrt triple stain.....back and sides natural clear gloss
> tung oiled neck
> ebony board no inlay
> ss regular frets
> black hardware



Identical to the bass I am holding right now nearly, but your walnut won't be painted (I didn't know mine would be at the time). Minus the burst that is, as burst are wrong


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

It sucks having enough money in my checking account to get one of these RIGHT NOW, but knowing I need to save that money for a move out of country.


----------



## thrsher

Doing the neck an oil finish is not an option 50 so you know. And the option 50 is an upcharge


----------



## aWoodenShip

thrsher said:


> Doing the neck an oil finish is not an option 50 so you know. And the option 50 is an upcharge



Haha, I'm sorry about spoiling your NGD man. But thanks a lot guys haha. That's excellent news. I was thinking clear gloss flamed maple top in sapphire blue w/binding and mahogany tung oiled sides, back, and neck. I'd love it, the voiding of the warranty is somewhat unsettling tho seeing as I've read that too many non-standard options doesn't make Carvin happy. 

Also, Afro, do you mean you can actually request an alternative neck profile?


----------



## thrsher

If there is cosmetic damage you can return it. Also you have to pay 50% up front if you use option 5050


----------



## SirMyghin

Grand Moff Tim said:


> It sucks having enough money in my checking account to get one of these RIGHT NOW, but knowing I need to save that money for a move out of country.



I have been in a similar boat for the last 3 months, enough to buy any guitar I want, unable to spend it until I secure employment.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

So long as you can pay the interest you're good to go

/'mericah


----------



## MaxOfMetal

thrsher said:


> If there is cosmetic damage you can return it. Also you have to pay 50% up front if you use option 5050



Also, if they fuck up the guitar spec wise (as seen on AfroSamurai's DC727 and elq's Holdsworth) you're SOL. That's pretty much a deal breaker for me as far as option 50s go. Especially since they couldn't even handle spec'ing my by-the-book optioned guitars two out of three times.


----------



## riot

A couple of questions:

1) Could someone please provide a link to the actual builder page, for us non-Americans? If I remember correctly, I could somehow access the US builder page just fine, and it showed all the US prices.

2) What options do I have in terms of getting the guitar built in the US, and then shipped to where I am, WHILE PAYING US PRICES? I understand that having a friend/relative in the US is the best route to take...any other options?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

riot said:


> A couple of questions:
> 
> 1) Could someone please provide a link to the actual builder page, for us non-Americans? If I remember correctly, I could somehow access the US builder page just fine, and it showed all the US prices.
> 
> 2) What options do I have in terms of getting the guitar built in the US, and then shipped to where I am, WHILE PAYING US PRICES? I understand that having a friend/relative in the US is the best route to take...any other options?



Mail forwarding services.


----------



## riot

Stealthtastic said:


> Mail forwarding services.



Any good ones you could recommend?


----------



## FadexToxBlack81

my dick is now officially erect. Debating whether or not to get an 8 in the same color as my carvin 7.......goddamn this is going to deliver a MASSIVE blow to my axe fx funds...


----------



## Hollowway

So the scraped binding normally is natural, and then the rest of the sides are the body color? It looks like you can also get a top color, scraped binding, and then black back and sides. But natural sides and back (with a top color) is an option 50. Am I right about those 3 possibilities?


----------



## mhickman2

Yup. Buying this very soon. Carvin delivers again! Very interested to see how these pickups sound.


----------



## thrsher

Hollowway said:


> So the scraped binding normally is natural, and then the rest of the sides are the body color? It looks like you can also get a top color, scraped binding, and then black back and sides. But natural sides and back (with a top color) is an option 50. Am I right about those 3 possibilities?


 
compelely correct and its retarded, shouldnt have to option 50 natural on back/sides but whatever. im confident about the guitar. this will be my 3rd carvin


----------



## Born4metal85

So in the EU this beast will cost about 2500-3500... ouch =S....


----------



## aWoodenShip

MaxOfMetal said:


> Also, if they fuck up the guitar spec wise (as seen on AfroSamurai's DC727 and elq's Holdsworth) you're SOL. That's pretty much a deal breaker for me as far as option 50s go. Especially since they couldn't even handle spec'ing my by-the-book optioned guitars two out of three times.



Yeah, Afro's 7 is exactly what came to mind.  Maybe I'll order it with specs I don't want and... They'll mess it up and send me the guitar I really want haha.


----------



## SkullCrusher

Is anyone else getting the gallery of a thinline telecaster\??


----------



## Jakke

Born4metal85 said:


> So in the EU this beast will cost about 2500-3500... ouch =S....



Yeah, but we get better prices at domestic builders

Sick guitar BTW, _almost_ enough to challenge my loyalty to RAN, but only almost..


----------



## celticelk

SkullCrusher said:


> Is anyone else getting the gallery of a thinline telecaster\??



Yeah - either you get the entire Carvin gallery starting with the AES185, or you get a message that there are no builds matching your filter criteria. Which sort of makes sense: they just introduced the thing, so they don't have any customer builds to show off yet. Give it a few weeks.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

so the online builder is up and running is aussieland. and i did a comparison so the aussies can tell how much extra they will be slogged compared to the dudes in the usa. thanks to Valennic for providing me with the usa spec sheet to base the guitars off 

USA:

DC800
Right Handed
1 $999.00
P
KOA - Maple Neck/Koa Body	$150.00
TF - Tung-Oiled Satin Neck & Body	$0.00
5K - 5-Piece Koa Neck w/ 2 Maple Stripes	$200.00
-GNB - Clear Gloss Finish Back Of Neck (Standard)	$0.00
-8PH - 8-String Pointed Headstock 4+4 (Standard)	$0.00
-PH - Headstock To Match Plain Wood Body Color (Standard)	$0.00
FMF - Flamed Maple Fingerboard (Tung-Oiled)	$60.00
NIN - No Top Inlays - Side Dots Only	$0.00
STJF - Stainless Jumbo Frets .055" H .110" W	$40.00
-R20 - 20in Fretboard Radius (Standard)	$0.00
-A80B - A80B Bridge Pickup (Standard)	$0.00
-A80N - A80N Neck Pickup (Standard)	$0.00
-400 - Black Coils w/ Black Bezels (Standard)	$0.00
G - Gold Hardware	$50.00
-1068 - Carvin 1068 Light Gauge .010 - .068 (Standard)	$0.00
WL - White Logo	$0.00
HC11S - Form-Fitted ABS Hardshell Case FREE	$0.00
Custom Shop Total: $1,499.00
Options Discount: $-100.00

Sub-Total	$1,399.00

AUSTRALIA:

DC800
Right Handed 1 1832 $
KOA - Maple Neck/Koa Body 219 $
TF - Tung-Oiled Satin Neck & Body 0 $
5K - Koa Neck w/ 2 Maple Stripes 292 $
-PH - Headstock To Match Plain Wood Body Color (Standard) 0 $
FMF - Flamed Maple Fingerboard 88 $
NIN - No Top Inlays - Side Dots Only 0 $
STJF - Stainless Jumbo Frets .055" H .110" W 59 $
-R20 - 20in Fretboard Radius (Standard) 0 $
- 0 $
-400 - Black Coils w/ Black Bezels (Standard) 0 $
G - Gold Hardware 73 $
WL - White Logo 0 $
HC11 - Form-Fitted ABS Hardshell Case 123 $
Guitar Total: 2687 $ 

summery:
$1399 in the usa
$2687 in aus

with the current exchange rate that is a $1380 aud price difference (or $1478 usd)

that being said $2687 aus is pretty reasonable for a semi custom made in usa 8 string in australia. it just sucks it would be alot cheaper to order in the usa and get it shipped across the pond.

anyway, i hope that helps out all the aussies drooling over these


----------



## pkgitar

The F********ck!?


----------



## krovx

I hope they let me change the DC727 order I placed freakin' Friday to a DC800 *fingers crossed that I don't get raped with a change fee*

If I had known the 8 was coming out, I would have been all on that!


----------



## AfroSamurai

aWoodenShip said:


> Also, Afro, do you mean you can actually request an alternative neck profile?



Yes you can. You can actually send a neck and they'll scan it and replicate the carve. The only thing you can't change is neck width, but besides that you can do whatever you want. I just changed the neck thickness, since the standard Carvin neck has a nice C profile which I dig. The upcharge is like $100 if you just change dimensions, I'm not sure how much they'll charge you if you ask them to scan a neck.

Anyway, in case you end up changing the neck specs, I'll recommend you to call and ask for Keith (not sure if other salesman will let you do these changes). Also as mentioned before, you void the 10 day trial, but if there's a flaw they'll fix it. My advice is to ask the salesmen (Keith) to send you a mail with the spec sheet before you order it. That will help you in case there's a screw up.


----------



## HaloHat

Happy for the 8 string players and surprising but smart move by Carvin.

Now my long stated [at the Carvin forum] desire for a erg 7 string seem possible, maybe even likely. Finally. 

I will remain calm when the first one I order is wrong, send it back and then be super happy with the second build that they will do right. 
That's Carvin's Stan


----------



## Ben.Last

Ugh. Great, something else to lust after.


----------



## ZEBOV

thrsher said:


> lol well i didnt do binding......alright
> 
> maple neck/walnut body
> flamed top rudy red stain/black busrt triple stain.....back and sides natural clear gloss
> tung oiled neck
> ebony board no inlay
> ss regular frets
> black hardware


That sounds beautiful! I'll probably do that too, but with gold hardware, MoP diamond inlays, and no burst.



Grand Moff Tim said:


> It sucks having enough money in my checking account to get one of these RIGHT NOW, but knowing I need to save that money for a move out of country.



Same here, except I'm DAYS away from building a computer. And then I need a better bass.... And then this 8 (and some kind of amp modeler


----------



## ZEBOV

I'm gonna go ahead and say it now.....nb4 Tosin gets one!


----------



## Erick Kroenen

OH my !!! finally !!


----------



## clintsal

ZEBOV said:


> I'm gonna go ahead and say it now.....nb4 Tosin gets one!



His is probably in the finishing shop right now...


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

The only thing that bothers me a little is the pickup's housing, but oh well, for that INSANE price I should really shut my mouth and slap some EMG 808Xs. Can't wait until the thing arrives, I hope it will be before Xmas!


----------



## AfroSamurai

Yeah, the housing is the only thing I don't like. But you can always mod it with pickup rings or as you said, just put some emg's x.


----------



## right_to_rage

I hope that these active pickups are on par with their contenders... I was all stoked on buying one of these but then I remembered, "Oh yeah, no one has EVER heard the pickups before". 

Might make a difference for those who are going all out on options, nearly rivalling the price of a good custom. Guess I have to wait until a NGD.


----------



## SirMyghin

Seeing as we haven't heard these pickups, or even Carvins active 7 string pickups, we shouldn't be so quick to dismiss them.


----------



## HaloHat

I am so jealous [though happy for] you 8 string players! It also gives me real hope the 27" scale 7 string option can really happen now at Carvin. 

I just sent Carvin a nice to the point email with my contact info for a sale if they offer it. Seems like a good legit time to ask them again for those of us wanting the 27" scale, but not the 8th string


----------



## Danxile

Amazing. Always wanted a Carvin, definitely going to pick one of these up eventually.


----------



## leonardo7

HaloHat said:


> I am so jealous [though happy for] you 8 string players! It also gives me real hope the 27" scale 7 string option can really happen now at Carvin.
> 
> I just sent Carvin a nice to the point email with my contact info for a sale if they offer it. Seems like a good legit time to ask them again for those of us wanting the 27" scale, but not the 8th string



Yes now is probably the best time to email [email protected] and bombard them with requests to offer a 27" scale 7 string. DO IT!!


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Wow, made an all-mahogany one with a nice green metallic finish, and it's under $1200! Holy shit, I'm totally going to save my coin for a Carvin. I've heard many good things, hopefully mine won't wind up being a dud.


----------



## Dayn

$2,160 for a bare-bones instrument.

Fuck.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Slunk Dragon said:


> Wow, made an all-mahogany one with a nice green metallic finish, and it's under $1200! Holy shit, I'm totally going to save my coin for a Carvin. I've heard many good things, hopefully mine won't wind up being a dud.



I've only played 3-4 Carvins and they've all been fine


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Dayn said:


> $2,160 for a bare-bones instrument.
> 
> Fuck.



Wait, where are you getting that number from?




Stealthtastic said:


> I've only played 3-4 Carvins and they've all been fine



Very cool! I've got a few friends that have gotten Carvins as well, just the one post earlier in this thread that had a production mistake. Hopefully that was just a one-time blunder though. :c

Also I'm very much looking forward to hear how Carvin does with these new active pickups. I'm hoping they at least don't sound like garbage.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Slunk Dragon said:


> Wait, where are you getting that number from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool! I've got a few friends that have gotten Carvins as well, just the one post earlier in this thread that had a production mistake. Hopefully that was just a one-time blunder though. :c
> 
> Also I'm very much looking forward to hear how Carvin does with these new active pickups. I'm hoping they at least don't sound like garbage.



He's not from the US


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Stealthtastic said:


> He's not from the US



Ah, gotcha, price difference and currency and whatnot. Thanks. :3


----------



## JamesM

My first thought was, "FML. Great, one more thing to want."



I have the money. I just "shouldn't" spend it. Rargh.


----------



## Dayn

Slunk Dragon said:


> Ah, gotcha, price difference and currency and whatnot. Thanks. :3


Nope... just pure, unabashed gouging of international customers. The AUD is worth more than the USD, so you'd expect it _cheaper_... I guess I'll have to support local luthiers when I get the money.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Dayn said:


> Nope... just pure, unabashed gouging of international customers. The AUD is worth more than the USD, so you'd expect it _cheaper_... I guess I'll have to support local luthiers when I get the money.



The AUD is worth only .05% more than the USD. I don't know how you'd expect imported items to be cheaper.  

I do agree though, the international pricing for Carvins is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Dayn

Most music equipment we can get for half the price overseas, including shipping. For instance, $380 for a microphone from overseas sure beats $800 locally... But Carvin have been using new distributorship deals for the last year or so, haven't they?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

They have to make all the componants upside down so they work in Australia.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Dayn said:


> Most music equipment we can get for half the price overseas, including shipping. For instance, $380 for a microphone from overseas sure beats $800 locally... But Carvin have been using new distributorship deals for the last year or so, haven't they?



Yeah, they've brought distributors/retailers (and their abundant mark up) into the mix. 

Their reasoning is that now folks who order Carvins abroad can deal with issues with their instruments locally. Instead, if you had issues, and you were outside the US, you pretty much had to pay through the teeth to get anything officially serviced. Though, it seems that what this has really done is killed Carvin's export market.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

Stealthtastic said:


> They have to make all the componants upside down so they work in Australia.



this made me lose my shit


----------



## daemon barbeque

Stealthtastic said:


> They have to make all the componants upside down so they work in Australia.


----------



## Dayn

Stealthtastic said:


> They have to make all the componants upside down so they work in Australia.


_Something_ has to be upside-down...

That was an _Australian-made_ microphone.


----------



## HighGain510

Anyone else think it's funny that the 8-string gets a high-quality Hipshot hardtail bridge and the 7-string still gets that cheap "made-in-China" version of the RG7321-style hardtail bridge?


----------



## leandroab

I see them rollin'. I'm hatin'



Fuck not having money.


----------



## celticelk

HighGain510 said:


> Anyone else think it's funny that the 8-string gets a high-quality Hipshot hardtail bridge and the 7-string still gets that cheap "made-in-China" version of the RG7321-style hardtail bridge?



We're assuming it's a Hipshot bridge because it's got Hipshot-shaped saddles, but they never say it's a Hipshot - their description just says "our new 8-string hardtail bridge." 

EDIT: especially since they name-check Sperzel for the tuners - why wouldn't they also mention Hipshot?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

celticelk said:


> We're assuming it's a Hipshot bridge because it's got Hipshot-shaped saddles, but they never say it's a Hipshot - their description just says "our new 8-string hardtail bridge."



That leads me to believe it's not a real Hipshot.


----------



## guitarister7321

Holy shit. It's real. It's really, really real.




I think I might get this rather than an RG2228 this summer.

27" scale: sweet. 
808 sized, active pickups: gross, but then again, it is a USA made, custom guitar for under $2000, so I can't complain.


----------



## HighGain510

celticelk said:


> We're assuming it's a Hipshot bridge because it's got Hipshot-shaped saddles, but they never say it's a Hipshot - their description just says "our new 8-string hardtail bridge."
> 
> EDIT: especially since they name-check Sperzel for the tuners - why wouldn't they also mention Hipshot?





MaxOfMetal said:


> That leads me to believe it's not a real Hipshot.




Just because they didn't say it outright doesn't mean it isn't one.  That also wouldn't be the first time that they released a brand new model and either made a typo or left out info in the description.  Not only are the saddles IDENTICAL to a Hipshot hardtail but the sides of the bridge are also, so if it's not an actual Hipshot bridge Carvin would be looking at a potential lawsuit right there so I'm inclined to believe it is an actual Hipshot. Not to mention considering how often they bitch about "tooling costs" for having to do something specific that they don't normally offer, do you really think they're going to take the time to design their own bridge for an 8-string since they still consider 7's to be a "niche" instrument?  I sent them an email asking about it so I'll confirm once I hear back from them, but honestly I'm pretty sure it's a real Hipshot, and if that's the case I'm 2x pissed that it's not offered on the 727 because they can get away with using a generic/cheap bridge instead but the 8's get the nice bridge since there aren't as many readily-available 8-string OEM bridges outside of the bridge on the 2228 and the cheap-o one Rondo offers on the Agile stuff.


----------



## Speculum Speculorum

So they finally did it, eh? And an extended range as well.

I almost went with a Carvin 7 before I decided on the BRJ Jekyll 727. But I went that extra mile for the custom scale length, a true Hipshot bridge, and after getting the Carvin pickups replaced with BK's (including a rough estimate of re-routing) I was looking at a total package price of around $2,300.

So I figured I might as well go for the gusto. I will be interested in hearing how these actives sound, though. For the price, you can't beat it with any production guitar.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

If I can land the huge client I'm after any time soon, I'm getting one of these. Satin finish, black-burst claro walnut, ebony board, satin maple/walnut neck.


----------



## Razzy

I just priced one out using an Alder body, plain maple top, maple/koa neck, birdseye maple fretboard, gold hardware, blue burst finish, and it's under $1,300.

I think Carvin just knocked an RG2228 off of my tax return list.


----------



## VILARIKA

Look at all of you, just ditching your 2228's


----------



## HighGain510

VILARIKA said:


> Look at all of you, just ditching your 2228's



If I were shopping for an 8, even with potential QC issues aside, I'd rather spend $1K-ish on one of these over the 2228.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

At the price the online builder quoted me for all the specs and options I want, it would only cost me $200 more than I sold my RG2228 for. I was planning on eventually getting a 2228 again, but at this point, the Carvin option looks much more tempting...


----------



## thrsher

well come xmas, we will see a bunch of NGDs for these. im excited for my build. just put an order in with stricty 7 for another 8 string as well plus still got an 8 on order with bernie. 8s ALL DAY


----------



## VILARIKA

HighGain510 said:


> If I were shopping for an 8, even with potential QC issues aside, I'd rather spend $1K-ish on one of these over the 2228.


 
I would also, it's just interesting to see everyone drop the beloved Ibanez ERG in a heartbeat because a custom shop company added one more string to one of their models


----------



## SirMyghin

HighGain510 said:


> If I were shopping for an 8, even with potential QC issues aside, I'd rather spend $1K-ish on one of these over the 2228.



1) It is not black
2) Carvins are consistently good
3) Stainless Steel Frets!
4) Oil neck
5) It is not black 
6) A good looking bridge
7) some good wood selection
8) IT IS NOT BLACK!

(incase you are wondering I am with you on this )


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HighGain510 said:


> Just because they didn't say it outright doesn't mean it isn't one.  That also wouldn't be the first time that they released a brand new model and either made a typo or left out info in the description.  Not only are the saddles IDENTICAL to a Hipshot hardtail but the sides of the bridge are also, so if it's not an actual Hipshot bridge Carvin would be looking at a potential lawsuit right there so I'm inclined to believe it is an actual Hipshot. Not to mention considering how often they bitch about "tooling costs" for having to do something specific that they don't normally offer, do you really think they're going to take the time to design their own bridge for an 8-string since they still consider 7's to be a "niche" instrument?  I sent them an email asking about it so I'll confirm once I hear back from them, but honestly I'm pretty sure it's a real Hipshot, and if that's the case I'm 2x pissed that it's not offered on the 727 because they can get away with using a generic/cheap bridge instead but the 8's get the nice bridge since there aren't as many readily-available 8-string OEM bridges outside of the bridge on the 2228 and the cheap-o one Rondo offers on the Agile stuff.



Hipshot isn't going after Agile for their 8-string bridges. There also wouldn't be any tooling involved if they just ordered them from a Chinese or Korean OEM, just like they do with their LFRs. 

Honestly, at this price point, I'd have no problem with a generic bridge. It'd be really cheap to upgrade, if even needed. This isn't an FR with moving parts and intricate assembly, it's a simple bridge. I'd probably throw some GraphTech String Savers on anyway, even if it is a real Hipshot.


----------



## HighGain510

MaxOfMetal said:


> Hipshot isn't going after Agile for their 8-string bridges. There also wouldn't be any tooling involved if they just ordered them from a Chinese or Korean OEM, just like they do with their LFRs.
> 
> Honestly, at this price point, I'd have no problem with a generic bridge. It'd be really cheap to upgrade, if even needed. This isn't an FR with moving parts and intricate assembly, it's a simple bridge. I'd probably throw some GraphTech String Savers on anyway, even if it is a real Hipshot.



I was under the impression the cheaper versions of the Agile stuff were using the Rondo OEM bridge whereas the more expensive Agiles were using real Hipshot bridges, no?

Example:

Agile OEM bridge:







Hipshot bridge:







Not the same bridge there, right? The bridge in the 2nd picture also looks the same as the one on the Carvin, so unless there is someone who is making identical bridges to Hipshot, I'm pretty sure they are actual Hipshot units.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I was under the impression that all Agiles were using the OEM bridge. I wouldn't go by the pics, as those haven't changed since the second run a year or two ago, before the OEM Agile bridge existed. Speaking of errors in descriptions, have you read some on Rondo's site? 

If they are still using the real Hipshot bridge there doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to it. You can tell which have which pictured as the OEMs are all black, while the Hipshots have chrome screws. Pricing sure doesn't seem to be a factor either as $500 Intrepid Standard Single 828s are pictured with Hipshots while $800 Intrepid Pro Dual 828s are being pictured with OEMs. 

All I'm saying is that A) this isn't a big deal as these styles of bridge are super cheap and easy to replace, B) at this price point I wouldn't even care if it came without a bridge lol, and C) countless OEM hardware makers make copies of popular parts all the time. Just look at all the 99% identical FR copies on the market.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Kevin from Carvin just confirmed me you can actually ask a thinner, or different profile, neck, that would be an "option 50" which means:

-paying a 50% deposit upfront
-you cannot return your guitar, but you still have the 5 year guarantee 
-it's a 100$ upcharge

I didn't order it since I trust my local tech and, if I won't like the neck profile, then he'll "re-shape" it for me. But that's a nice option imho!

Xmas is near...come on Carvin


----------



## aWoodenShip

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Kevin from Carvin just confirmed me you can actually ask a thinner, or different profile, neck, that would be an "option 50" which means:
> 
> -paying a 50% deposit upfront
> -you cannot return your guitar, but you still have the 5 year guarantee
> -it's a 100$ upcharge
> 
> I didn't order it since I trust my local tech and, if I won't like the neck profile, then he'll "re-shape" it for me. But that's a nice option imho!
> 
> Xmas is near...come on Carvin



Thanks for that, I'm generally not a fan of the rounder c-shaped profiles. Looks like I'm racking up the option 50's tho. Scary.


----------



## HighGain510

Just got the response back from Carvin, it's funny as it seems like they're not 100% positive on it either but since they have a deal with Hipshot (and don't use Hipshot hardware on anything else to my knowledge ) I'd say it's a safe bet this is a Hipshot. 



Kevin Wall @ Carvin CS said:


> I would assume Hipshot, because we have a contract with them already and here at Carvin we don't manucfacture our own bridges.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Kevin Wall
> Carvin Corp


----------



## ZXIIIT

Good job Carvin.

Carvin.com - Custom Shop :: DC800


----------



## celticelk

HighGain510 said:


> Just got the response back from Carvin, it's funny as it seems like they're not 100% positive on it either but since they have a deal with Hipshot (and don't use Hipshot hardware on anything else to my knowledge ) I'd say it's a safe bet this is a Hipshot.



I stand corrected. Thanks!


----------



## thrsher

Thanks for your order. We have had several requests for this. I will run it by the guitar dept.

Thanks,
Kevin Wall
Carvin Corp
1-800-854-2235 ext.111
-----Original Message-----

To: Sales Desk
Subject: Carvin.com Customer Service

Message: i would just like to say, i, among many was someone who asked for an 8 string and said i would order one if you guys built it and indeed i placed an order the other day. i would like to note, if you guys ever offer 27 in scale on a 7 string, even as an option 50 i will order one. thanks guys!!


----------



## elq

HighGain510 said:


> Just got the response back from Carvin, it's funny as it seems like they're not 100% positive on it either but since they have a deal with Hipshot (and don't use Hipshot hardware on anything else to my knowledge ) I'd say it's a safe bet this is a Hipshot.



Carvin uses hipshot bridges for at least some of their basses.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

thrsher said:


> Thanks for your order. We have had several requests for this. I will run it by the guitar dept.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kevin Wall
> Carvin Corp
> 1-800-854-2235 ext.111
> -----Original Message-----
> 
> To: Sales Desk
> Subject: Carvin.com Customer Service
> 
> Message: i would just like to say, i, among many was someone who asked for an 8 string and said i would order one if you guys built it and indeed i placed an order the other day. i would like to note, if you guys ever offer 27 in scale on a 7 string, even as an option 50 i will order one. thanks guys!!



Yep, Kevin is the man. Helped me a lot with my order, I'm sure the extended scale will see the light quite soon.


----------



## Ishan

Going all out on the specs I got a 1250&#8364; quote, too bad the importer in France will want at least 2500&#8364; for it


----------



## HighGain510

elq said:


> Carvin uses hipshot bridges for at least some of their basses.



Ahhhh you're right bro!  The LB series gets them, totally forgot about basses...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HighGain510 said:


> Ahhhh you're right bro!  The LB series gets them, totally forgot about basses...



Typical guitarist. Always forgetting the bassist. 



Don't forget the Icon, XB, Brian Bromberg, and BB series all have wonderful Hipshot hardware as well.


----------



## Galius

Im wondering if they just used hipshot bridges for their prototypes and used them in the pictures, but actually have something else they will be using on the order builds. I would hope not because im sure some people would be kinda pissed....


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Galius said:


> Im wondering if they just used hipshot bridges for their prototypes and used them in the pictures, but actually have something else they will be using on the order builds. I would hope not because im sure some people would be kinda pissed....



I don't think Carvin has ever done that in the past, to my limited knowledge at least, so I doubt they'd start here. 

These bridges very well may be Hipshots. Carvin does use a good deal of Hipshot hardware.


----------



## elq

Carvin's other fixed guitar bridges (FT6 and FT7) are cheap bridges manufactured by Gotoh, if Gotoh made a cheap 8 string bridge Carvin would choose them in a heart beat.


----------



## HighGain510

Honestly, and I'm really struggling to keep myself from pulling the trigger since I KNOW I have no good use for an 8 lol, these DO seem like a really good deal for the price. Much better quality (again, assuming there are no major QC issues, which CAN happen with Carvin as I've seen firsthand on multiple occasions) than the RG2228 and WAY better than an Agile offering, plus the added options of REAL figured tops (no cap + veneer) make it a homerun. If they offered rounded body sides I'd be in trouble though....


----------



## SirMyghin

Kevin Wall was probably my favourite salesman to deal with. Good to see he is still around, he made my sick bass top happen.


----------



## elq

HighGain510 said:


> If they offered rounded body sides I'd be in trouble though....




I'm not going to order one because I really don't need another single-scale 8, but I do really like drop tops and scrapped binding MUCH more than I like the rounded body sides


----------



## SirMyghin

HighGain510 said:


> If I were shopping for an 8, even with potential QC issues aside, I'd rather spend $1K-ish on one of these over the 2228.





MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't think Carvin has ever done that in the past, to my limited knowledge at least, so I doubt they'd start here.
> 
> These bridges very well may be Hipshots. Carvin does use a good deal of Hipshot hardware.



Yeah everything not the bolt ons it looks like gets the good bridge, not their imported zinc crap bridge on the SB's.


----------



## AvantGuardian

HighGain510 said:


> Honestly, and I'm really struggling to keep myself from pulling the trigger since I KNOW I have no good use for an 8 lol, these DO seem like a really good deal for the price. Much better quality (again, assuming there are no major QC issues, which CAN happen with Carvin as I've seen firsthand on multiple occasions) than the RG2228 and WAY better than an Agile offering, plus the added options of REAL figured tops (no cap + veneer) make it a homerun. If they offered rounded body sides I'd be in trouble though....



Yeah, why do I keep specing these things out in the builder when a week ago an 8 was not even on my radar? It just seems like such a good value! Damn you Carvin!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I know right? Im going to have some money very soon because the dual is almost gone and the 2x12 will too, and I want to blow it all on a carvin 8 even though I never really like going below G


----------



## SirMyghin

Stealthtastic said:


> I know right? Im going to have some money very soon because the dual is almost gone and the 2x12 will too, and I want to blow it all on a carvin 8 even though I never really like going below G



Break the circle, tune 1/2 step UP! Sure you will lose all your valuable metal cred, but who cares.


----------



## Winspear

SirMyghin said:


> Break the circle, tune 1/2 step UP! Sure you will lose all your valuable metal cred, but who cares.



 Keith Merrow


----------



## SirMyghin

^^ no clue who that is, and I am stalking you, apparently.


----------



## krovx

DC800
Right Handed
1	$999.00

-MA - Maple Neck/Alder Body (Standard)	$0.00
CS - Satin Matte Finish	$0.00
THY - Honeyburst	$25.00
-8PH - 8-String Pointed Headstock 4+4 (Standard)	$0.00
-PH - Headstock To Match Plain Wood Body Color (Standard)	$0.00
BMF - Birdseye Maple Fingerboard (Tung-Oiled)	$30.00
-DI - Dot Inlays (Standard)	$0.00
STJF - Stainless Jumbo Frets .055" H .110" W	$40.00
-R20 - 20in Fretboard Radius (Standard)	$0.00
-A80B - A80B Bridge Pickup (Standard)	$0.00
-A80N - A80N Neck Pickup (Standard)	$0.00
-400 - Black Coils w/ Black Bezels (Standard)	$0.00
-CH - Chrome Hardware (Standard)	$0.00
-1068 - Carvin 1068 Light Gauge .010 - .068 (Standard)	$0.00
WL - White Logo	$0.00
SL - Dunlop Straplocks	$10.00
HC11S - Form-Fitted ABS Hardshell Case FREE	$0.00
Custom Shop Total: $1,104.00
Options Discount: $-100.00

Come to daddy


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Cant wait for the NGD's. I love how adding a flame top is a free option.


----------



## elq

Stealthtastic said:


> Cant wait for the NGD's. I love how adding a flame top is a free option.



It's not free, the cost is added when you get to the color section.


----------



## geofreesun

Stealthtastic said:


> Cant wait for the NGD's. I love how adding a flame top is a free option.


can you explain how it is a free option? i didn't see how that's the case in the builder


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Damnit


----------



## Hollowway

elq said:


> I'm not going to order one because I really don't need another single-scale 8, but I do really like drop tops and scrapped binding MUCH more than I like the rounded body sides



If I didn't know better I'd say I opened a second account on here and named it elq. You're always saying right what I'm thinking. But we both know we already have more single scale 8s than we need.  It's simply a matter of time before we fold under the GAS and find something different we can spec on these to rationalize another. I don't have a Koa topped guitar, for instance...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

You're also both cali based!


----------



## elq

Hollowway said:


> If I didn't know better I'd say I opened a second account on here and named it elq. You're always saying right what I'm thinking. But we both know we already have more single scale 8s than we need.  It's simply a matter of time before we fold under the GAS and find something different we can spec on these to rationalize another. I don't have a Koa topped guitar, for instance...



Heh. If you're jonesing for a koa topped guitar, carvin isn't a bad choice. I've gotten two koa topped guitars from them, I only kept one of them but the koa on each was acceptable - though I've seen several koa tops carvin has shipped that I'd send back, so make sure you don't order any option 50's if you do this 



Stealthtastic said:


> You're also both cali based!



Indeed. But one of is is left handed, the other is wrong handed.


----------



## leonardo7

What does option 50 mean?


----------



## Isan

option 50 referrs to non listed options such as a denim finish and things like that


----------



## Hollowway

leonardo7 said:


> What does option 50 mean?



It's like Animal Style at In-N-Out.


----------



## MetalMike04

Hollowway said:


> It's like Animal Style at In-N-Out.



haha not everyone has the privilege of us Californians to know what In-and-Out is, 3x3 with everything on it, is TEH BEAAST


----------



## alexmccormax

Oh my goood. I literally JUST bought a 727 too.


----------



## HaloHat

MetalMike04 said:


> haha not everyone has the privilege of us Californians to know what In-and-Out is, 3x3 with everything on it, is TEH BEAAST



First In-N-Out south of Seattle... Redding,Ca. Not that I worry about it much since I would go to Carl's Jr. anyways 8 out of 10 times  
Carl's Jr. $6 Chili Cheese Burger, add green chiles > than anything at In-N-Out


----------



## ZEBOV

Stealthtastic said:


> I know right? Im going to have some money very soon because the dual is almost gone and the 2x12 will too, and I want to blow it all on a carvin 8 even though I never really like going below G


Wait until Vildhjarta's album is released. You just might be playing around low G to low F.



EtherealEntity said:


> Keith Merrow





SirMyghin said:


> ^^ no clue who that is, and I am stalking you, apparently.



Keith Merrow is diobolic5150 on the forum.


----------



## clintsal

Heres hoping that ibanez realizes their competitive disadvantage now and releases something more affordable than the 2228 but higher quality than the rga8 in the next 12 months or so. Otherwise I forecast their US 8 string sales will plummet.


----------



## MacTown09

MetalMike04 said:


> haha not everyone has the privilege of us Californians to know what In-and-Out is, 3x3 with everything on it, is TEH BEAAST



They got em in Texas too. Sucks.

Option 50 means nonreturnable as well. I wonder what the pickup dimensions are, if I will have to route to fit an EMG 808x in there.


----------



## nightflameauto

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't think Carvin has ever done that in the past, to my limited knowledge at least, so I doubt they'd start here.
> 
> These bridges very well may be Hipshots. Carvin does use a good deal of Hipshot hardware.



If you mean changing specs between prototype and actual builds for regular customers, they have done that. It's the reason I won't be ordering from them again: The Ultra V Debacle. I don't wanna bring down a happy dance thread with the story, but suffice to say, specs can change between initial builds used to advertise models, and the actual builds.

Also, someone mentioned Keith Merrow. He's also known as God.


----------



## xwmucradiox

clintsal said:


> Heres hoping that ibanez realizes their competitive disadvantage now and releases something more affordable than the 2228 but higher quality than the rga8 in the next 12 months or so. Otherwise I forecast their US 8 string sales will plummet.



Doubtful. The Ibanez name is extremely popular and they have a ton of highly respected artists on their roster that get a lot more face time with guitar players than carvin guys do. Many carvin models would be in otherwise-direct competition with Ibanez models but Ibanez still sells a LOT more guitars. 8 string may be a more-informed market but I dont see this putting a huge dent in Ibanez sales figures. Its just right in between the 2228 and RGA8 pricewise.


----------



## thrsher

^ To true. Unfortunate how mang people like ibanez because of the bane and who its associatex with. I really only see carvin affecting agiles sales but even ghen agiles scale choices will keep their sales strong


----------



## Adam Of Angels

clintsal said:


> Heres hoping that ibanez realizes their competitive disadvantage now and releases something more affordable than the 2228 but higher quality than the rga8 in the next 12 months or so. Otherwise I forecast their US 8 string sales will plummet.



Let's not accidentally imply that the 2228 is superior to these Carvins. Carvin makes some seriously awesome stuff, and I'd take one of these over a 2228, assuming they were both free.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Carvin's 7 strings didn't really seem to cut into the 1527's sales


----------



## vampiregenocide

Fuck Carvin for making these available when I put my 2228 up for sale. Seriously what the fuck.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

vampiregenocide said:


> Fuck Carvin for making these available when I put my 2228 up for sale. Seriously what the fuck.



I'll give you $200 CAD and maybe if you're lucky my old shoes.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Stealthtastic said:


> I'll give you $200 CAD and maybe if you're lucky my old shoes.



Maybe I'll just set it on fire as a sacrifice to Sobek and hope for the best.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Sobek doesn't care for your measly 2228.


----------



## Randy

vampiregenocide said:


> Maybe I'll just set it on fire as a sacrifice to Sobek and hope for the best.



Too late, bro.


----------



## vampiregenocide

All is lost.


----------



## idunno

Hollowway said:


> It's like Animal Style at In-N-Out.


HAHA i thought that was a strip club that had "extras" for a second... I geuss its a burger joint?


----------



## FadexToxBlack81

i just wish they had an option for passive=/ that being said I wish carvin would finallllly make their routs compatible with other pickups. im sick of grinding down all my bass plates haha


----------



## Koop

I don't even like 8 strings and I want one!


----------



## xwmucradiox

Adam Of Angels said:


> Let's not accidentally imply that the 2228 is superior to these Carvins. Carvin makes some seriously awesome stuff, and I'd take one of these over a 2228, assuming they were both free.



I think it really depends on what you like. Based on the Carvin 7s I have played, Im concerned that the necks on these 8s are going to be huge D-shaped affairs compared to the slim and extremely comfortable contours on a 2228. I wish they had the neck specs posted for these. 

I do think some of these might be awesome guitars though. I'd love to grab an ash/maple one perhaps.


----------



## ZEBOV

clintsal said:


> Heres hoping that ibanez realizes their competitive disadvantage now and releases something more affordable than the 2228 but higher quality than the rga8 in the next 12 months or so. Otherwise I forecast their US 8 string sales will plummet.



If ibanez does that, it will STILL have shit pickups in it. I'd rather have no pickups than shit pickups.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

ZEBOV said:


> I'd rather have no pickups than shit pickups.



This x infinity


----------



## in-pursuit

ZEBOV said:


> If ibanez does that, it will STILL have shit pickups in it. I'd rather have no pickups than shit pickups.



did someone just say hollow body 8 string carvin?


----------



## AntiTankDog

If they made longer scales I'd be all over it. A 27" 8 string does NOT blow my skirt up.


----------



## Ishan

I'm contemplating contacting the French importer just for the hell of it! If the custom I spec'd come close to 1700&#8364; (Carvin ask 1700$ for it, but that's before shipping and import taxes) it would be a pretty good price.
Too bad I expect 2500&#8364; to be more realistic


----------



## jl-austin

Wow! This is the first Carvin that I would actually consider. I have never been a fan of the rounded edges and the shorter scale length of the DC700.

I can pretty much make a DC800 to my liking without option 50. Now the question is, should I really go 8 string?


----------



## XEN

jl-austin said:


> Now the question is, should I really go 8 string?


By all means, yes.


----------



## anthonylbest

Might be a repost, but guitarsite.com just made a post on this.

http://www.guitarsite.com/news/electric_guitar/Carvin-DC800-8-String-Guitar/


----------



## SirMyghin

xwmucradiox said:


> I think it really depends on what you like. Based on the Carvin 7s I have played, Im concerned that the necks on these 8s are going to be huge D-shaped affairs compared to the slim and extremely comfortable contours on a 2228. I wish they had the neck specs posted for these.



Every Carvin I have gotten my hands on has had tiny necks.. Too small for my preferences infact. Even the 7 string is only 0.9" at the 12th fret. They also tend to have less shoulders than comparative thinner necks, which at least plays in their favour.


----------



## Galius

The more I go through the builder the more I want one of these. I was getting quotes upward to $1,600, but after playing around with the options I found a VERY nice and simple combo that runs just under 1,300 and looks just as nice as one spec'd to the max. Now to figure out which of my guitars to sell :/


----------



## MaxOfMetal

SirMyghin said:


> Every Carvin I have gotten my hands on has had tiny necks.. Too small for my preferences infact. Even the 7 string is only 0.9" at the 12th fret. They also tend to have less shoulders than comparative thinner necks, which at least plays in their favour.



Believe it or not, that .9" is still the better part of 10% thicker than that of even the RG2228. Even more compared to most Ibanez 7s, and a pretty good amount more than the majority of Ibanez 6s. 

All things are relative though. We don't all play nearly 1" thick G&L Classic/Vintage necks.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Seeing as 90% of folks plan on throwing some aftermarket pickups in these, and the REALLY low cost of the instrument all together, I don't see even the shittiest of stock pickups being an issue.


----------



## xwmucradiox

SirMyghin said:


> Every Carvin I have gotten my hands on has had tiny necks.. Too small for my preferences infact. Even the 7 string is only 0.9" at the 12th fret. They also tend to have less shoulders than comparative thinner necks, which at least plays in their favour.



Really? Every 747/727 I have played has had a much larger neck than my 7620s have. If anything I find that they have much heavier shoulders than most other necks. Basically, my experience with their 7 strings has been the complete opposite of yours. ERGs are really the only guitars where I prefer the thinner necks. Most of my teles and other guitars have rather substantial necks.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Another thing the Carvin has over the RG2228 is that it has the apparently shredder friendly 20" radius, as well as an option to have a 14" radius. That seems like a point in Carvin's direction in my book.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

dragonblade629 said:


> Another thing the Carvin has over the RG2228 is that it has the apparently shredder friendly 20" radius, as well as an option to have a 14" radius. That seems like a point in Carvin's direction in my book.



I don't see how a 20" radius is "shredder friendly". All that a flatter radius allows is for larger string bends without fretting out. 

Some of the best shredders over the last three decades have used fretboards in the 9" to 17" range. 

Have you tried a 20" radius? I have, and it's really not all that different from an Ibanez 17" (rounding), or the 16" of Jacksons.


----------



## idunno

The flattest I play is a twelve inch radius, is a twenty a jump you would really notice?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

idunno said:


> The flattest I play is a twelve inch radius, is a twenty a jump you would really notice?



You'd likely notice. Not saying you'd like it any more or less, but it would be noticeable. Your particular playing style will also come into play there as well.


----------



## potatohead

I have a Carvin and an Ibanez Prestige with a Wizard (not the Super Wizard) and the Ibanez is WAY thinner... But that is not to say the Carvin is thick. It's very similar to an ESP or LTD neck actually in terms of thickness. The Carvin is a good deal smaller across the fretboard in the higher frets than my Ibanez too, which I like. 

Given a choice I like the Ibanez more but it wouldn't/didn't stop me from buying another Carvin.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

To anyone wondering about the neck shape, as I've already written, you can request a thinner/different shape neck with an option 50. 
I chose not to, but that's not a difficult thing to do at all for a pro tech/luthier.


----------



## xwmucradiox

MaxOfMetal said:


> You'd likely notice. Not saying you'd like it any more or less, but it would be noticeable. Your particular playing style will also come into play there as well.



Its also going to be much more noticable when you have an extra inch of fretboard width.


----------



## xwmucradiox

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> To anyone wondering about the neck shape, as I've already written, you can request a thinner/different shape neck with an option 50.
> I chose not to, but that's not a difficult thing to do at all for a pro tech/luthier.



I'd like to know what the neck shape/dimensions actually are because then I could know if a different shape is actually required. Regarsless, I wouldn't order any option that makes the instrument unreturnable even if they screw it up.


----------



## Deathbringer769

So does anyone really know for the sure dimensions on their 8-string necks?


----------



## Jason Spell

This looks badass.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

I honestly don't care about neck dimensions. I adapt to whatever I play


----------



## ellengtrgrl

Oooh!! I just found out about these like 3 days ago! Neck through, and 27" scale? Sounds good to me! AND, Carvin has them on sale for $999. I'm getting a nice, fat, profit sharing bonus in the next week or two. I am SERIOUSLY considering using a part of it to get a DC800.


----------



## Setnakt

I'll be interested when they give us at least like a 28.5" scale length option. (Preferably with a slightly longer upper horn.) I like too much tension on my low string to settle for any shorter scale lengths.

They must have thought, 'All the other 8 strings are 27", so this should be fine!'


----------



## JamesM

Setnakt said:


> I'll be interested when they give us at least like a 28.5" scale length option. *(Preferably with a slightly longer upper horn.) *I like too much tension on my low string to settle for any shorter scale lengths.
> 
> They must have thought, 'All the other 8 strings are 27", so this should be fine!'




Don't hold your breath.


----------



## Setnakt

Just sayin, to balance against a slightly longer scale length. I mean whatever. As it is it's just another 27" scale 8 string as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## thrsher

Setnakt;2736285 I mean whatever. As it is it's just another 27" scale 8 string as far as I'm concerned.[/QUOTE said:


> fully disagree. no one but agile comes close to carvin. ibanez,schecter,esp, etc....what you see is what you get. not carvin.


----------



## Setnakt

I'm sure they're good guitars, but Carvin still isn't offering anything useful to me. 

Not judging anyone who a 27" is fine for though. I just don't need a shorter 8 string.


----------



## HighGain510

Setnakt said:


> I'm sure they're good guitars, but Carvin still isn't offering anything useful to me.
> 
> Not judging anyone who a 27" is fine for though. I just don't need a shorter 8 string.



28.5" is a rather long 8-string though, most of the market they're aiming at is either getting their first 8 or "upgrading" from something like a 2228. If it's the former, the MONSTROUS change in scale length from what they were probably playing before could be too much and put them off 8's forever. If it's the latter, they'll be right at home on what should (hopefully) be a nicer guitar with custom specs. That's just my guess as to what their marketing folks are thinking when they reviewed the specs.


----------



## leonardo7

Hey Shane, what scale length did you recommend? 27" right? Im not complaining. Yes to keep the tension the same you would want around 30" but I do feel like 27" is still "playable" if you know what I mean. I mean, the real argument should state that really theres no ideal scale length if its not fanned. Im happy with the happy medium of 27". Its a "safe" length for Carvin to have gone with.


----------



## Ben.Last

Owning both a 27" 8 string and a 28.625" 8 string, I feel damn comfortable saying that both are perfectly fine. I'm curious to know how many people who seem so dead set that there's this "one twue way" when it comes to scale lengths have actually played a variety of them on set up guitars.


----------



## Setnakt

I like 20 lbs of tension on my strings at these scales, and even if you're no lower than F# you can't get it on that low string unless you're using bigger than an .80 gauge (which some string manufacturers don't even offer). It's just physics. The only way around it is to get a longer scale length than 27".

I've tried F# and below on guitars that I've owned at 26.5", 27", and 28.625".


----------



## leonardo7

For me its not even really about tension. Its actually about sound and definitely a low low note sounds better on a longer scale. It just resonates more clearly


----------



## Setnakt

That's the thing, even if you get a lot of tension, or any reasonable amount of tension, on a low string, if it takes a .90 gauge string to do it, it'll sound muddier, darker, more inharmonic which means chords sound worse, and less balanced with the rest of the guitar.

And just once I'd like to see a production line of 8-string guitars with a solid baritone scale length and passive pickups. I can't imagine the DiMarzios being any worse than the actives.


----------



## xwmucradiox

There are dozens of long scale Agiles with passives. 

Baritone simply means "longer than standard" in most cases and "standard" doesn't even have a solid definition. Most guitar companies would say 27" is baritone.


----------



## Ben.Last

Setnakt said:


> I like 20 lbs of tension on my strings at these scales, and even if you're no lower than F# you can't get it on that low string unless you're using bigger than an .80 gauge (which some string manufacturers don't even offer). It's just physics. The only way around it is to get a longer scale length than 27".



No. Like you just wrote, you can also get heavier strings. They are not prohibitively hard to find.


----------



## Setnakt

To get an .84 you have to buy a Bass VI type string set, even if you don't like the other strings. You can get a .90. You can get bass strings. Those are your choices without going custom, which gets expensive and involves wait times. In all cases you have to order them on the internet and get them by mail, unless your store will actually order them for you, which is not always the case.

Those are prohibitive factors. Plus, you may not _want_ a really big string, due to inharmonicity and issues of balance with the other strings in feel and tone.


----------



## SirMyghin

Seeing as most folks don't use the low string for anything but chugging type stuff, with lots of distortion, inharmonicity becomes much less of an issue than if you were say, playing jazz with it.


----------



## tank

the head stock is just cool


----------



## potatohead

There's one in every crowd


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Less tension results in more vibration, which means your notes break up a lot more with distortion. Since most folks playing 8 strings are playing metal, the 27" scale is far more useful.


----------



## Setnakt

Tell that to Meshuggah, bro.

If Meshuggah is one of the main reasons why people get interested in 8 strings, I still don't understand why none of the name brand companies or even custom-ish shops like Carvin don't make guitars that resemble theirs.


----------



## HighGain510

Setnakt said:


> Tell that to Meshuggah, bro.
> 
> If Meshuggah is one of the main reasons why people get interested in 8 strings, I still don't understand why none of the name brand companies or even custom-ish shops like Carvin don't make guitars that resemble theirs.



While they might want the sound, what if the guitar showed up and was unplayable to 50% of the audience? That's why they're not doing 28"+ scale 8's. Seriously, I've played on all sorts of extended scale stuff (I have baritone and fanned fret guitars in my stable currently), 28"+ for a guitar is NOT what I consider to be a comfortable scale and I'm 5'10" and don't have T-Rex arms. They probably did some asking around and found that generally that was the case. I haven't seen Shane post up but I'm assuming he ALSO told them that since that's what they're going with and he has the first one.  We get it, you REALLY like 28" scale, but if they're going to sell them (and that's their end goal), playability might be a bigger part to their game and other folks running 27" on their 8's seem to be getting by just fine.  Also the guitars I've played that were above 27" scale were not my cup of tea particularly when it comes to the high strings. You gain the tension on the low strings but the added tension on the high ones is not desirable to both my hands and my ears. 



potatohead said:


> There's one in every crowd





   Yeeeeeep.


----------



## MJS

I'd buy 10 of them if they had a 27.0001" scale.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Setnakt said:


> Tell that to Meshuggah, bro.
> 
> If Meshuggah is one of the main reasons why people get interested in 8 strings, I still don't understand why none of the name brand companies or even custom-ish shops like Carvin don't make guitars that resemble theirs.



Meshuggah gets their sound from crazy long scale lengths. That doesn't change a single thing about what I said about shorter scales.


----------



## thrsher

i have yet to play a 27 in 8...my current 8 is 28 5/8 and the tension is great on the baritone side but not treble in terms of sustain and vibration etc. also, fret spacing is not what i prefer either for that scale. my next 28 in scale will have 27 frets. i am hopeful for the 27 in scale but i dont think it will be enough tension unless i bump it to .80 gauge since i drop it to E


----------



## 8-string stephen

jesus its about time carvin got the hint... been dreaming about the thought of tjis for years!


----------



## JaxoBuzzo

Don't like the scale length? don't fucking buy one.


----------



## HighGain510

JaxoBuzzo said:


> Don't like the scale length? don't fucking buy one.



WHAT?! DEAR LORD, STOP MAKING SENSE, MAN!


----------



## Adam Of Angels

I was just laughing about the people that are like, "Oh, a company that was unlikely to offer 8 strings made an 8 string? It's of really good quality and relatively cheap? Well, they don't offer it in many different scales lengths, so its not perfect, so basically, fuck that company for being stupid jerk retard idiots."


----------



## potatohead

Adam Of Angels said:


> I was just laughing about the people that are like, "Oh, a company that was unlikely to offer 8 strings made an 8 string? It's of really good quality and relatively cheap? Well, they don't offer it in many different scales lengths, so its not perfect, so basically, fuck that company for being stupid jerk retard idiots."


 


With this thing and the V3M Carvin has completely blown the lid off the respective market for each of those products... And all people do is whine.


----------



## Setnakt

So apparently any comment about how their new product unfortunately doesn't cater to my needs is "whining" and telling them to fuck off for being "stupid jerk retard idiots."

Thanks for staying civil, guys.


----------



## potatohead

Setnakt said:


> So apparently any comment about how their new product unfortunately doesn't cater to my needs is "whining" and telling them to fuck off for being "stupid jerk retard idiots."
> 
> Thanks for staying civil, guys.


 
Dude the entire 15th page is moaning that it's a 27" scale. 90% of people are fine with a 27" scale, so they build that. If you want something else you can get exactly what you want elsewhere but of course it's going to cost three times as much.


----------



## XEN

Setnakt said:


> So apparently any comment about how their new product unfortunately doesn't cater to my needs is "whining" and telling them to fuck off for being "stupid jerk retard idiots."
> 
> Thanks for staying civil, guys.


Four words:
Carvin made an 8.

The appropriate response is somewhere between dumbfounded disbelief and joyful weeping. Anything else is, well, you know....


----------



## Adam Of Angels

I'm not aiming that comment at anybody in particular, or even completely serious, I'm just saying its funny how people complain about something that was unlikely to happen at one point in time. Bottom line is, if you don't like it, you don't have to pay any mind to it. There's plenty of options out there. Go check out Strictly 7 - Jim will build you an affordable, custom 8 string with a long scale and great quality. No need to dis on Carvin - their stuff is awesome, and well worth the price.


----------



## JaxoBuzzo

Setnakt said:


> Tell that to Meshuggah, bro.
> 
> If Meshuggah is one of the main reasons why people get interested in 8 strings, I still don't understand why none of the name brand companies or even custom-ish shops like Carvin don't make guitars that resemble theirs.


Sorry to bring this back up,but didn't Fredrik Thordendal help design the 2228?


----------



## djinn314

Just after I buy my rg2228. lol and this is my first post. god I feel like a nub.


----------



## xwmucradiox

JaxoBuzzo said:


> Sorry to bring this back up,but didn't Fredrik Thordendal help design the 2228?



What would he have helped design about it that wasn't already inherantly designed as an RG-series guitar? All of the pieces were already in play on other Ibanez models.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

JaxoBuzzo said:


> Sorry to bring this back up,but didn't Fredrik Thordendal help design the 2228?


 
Nope. 

Nothing on the RG2228 was present on any of thier LACS guitars. Meshuggah's popularity did influence Ibanez's decision to bring out the RG2228, but it was not an artist project. 

The use of the fixed locking bridge was used as it was the only bridge that Ibanez, up to that point, had made in-house for thier 8-strings. 

/OT


----------



## nightflameauto

I know this is a complete pipe dream, but I wish the scale length "debate" would just die. If it could be an actual debate, with legitimate points being raised for any of the perspectives it'd be one thing, but 99.999% of the arguments are, "I LIKES DIS! DISAGREE = DUMBER!" There's so many possibilities when it comes down to it. Hell, there's people who drop down on long scales and people who tune up on short scales and all sorts of options in between. The only thing that actually matters to any individual in the end is their own opinion for their own uses when it comes to instrument choice.

Just accept the fact that all of us, from the 24.75" seven stringers (see the new Gibson 7 Explorer) to the 30+" nine (or more) stringers are heretics to the vast majority of the guitar playing world. Embrace your fellow weirdos and play your damn guitars.

Even though I won't buy from Carvin, I see this as a great boon to the extended range crowd. More options is never a bad thing. Competition can only improve what's already available. And man am I looking forward to the pictures of these pretty babies rolling in.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Agreed.

To throw this out there too, I used to tune my strat (yes, a Fender Stratocaster) to drop G, and it not only had perfect tension, and great, piano-like clarity, but it also had damn near perfect intonation. So, a 27" guitar should handle something similar just fine.


----------



## Aurochs34

Adam Of Angels said:


> Agreed.
> 
> To throw this out there too, I used to tune my strat (yes, a Fender Stratocaster) to drop G, and it not only had perfect tension, and great, piano-like clarity, but it also had damn near perfect intonation. So, a 27" guitar should handle something similar just fine.



Is your name Aaron Turner?


----------



## JaxoBuzzo

Aurochs34 said:


> Is your name Aaron Turner?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

27" is a great in between anyways fir people wanting to go up or down and it works well on the 2228.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Over my head


----------



## JaxoBuzzo

Adam Of Angels said:


> Over my head



He's the singer/guitar player in a band called ISIS.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Ooooh, ok. Makes sense now. I guess he tunes strats low, then? Not to get too far off-track of course.

To stay on topic, I'm pretty sure I'll order one of these Carvin's at some point. A high quality 8 with a maple board would be awesome.


----------



## MJS

I feel sorry for those poor people that can pick up a guitar with any scale length and have fun making music with it.


----------



## Samarus

Life = made.


----------



## iron blast

djinn314 said:


> Just after I buy my rg2228. lol and this is my first post. god I feel like a nub.



Welcome to the forumns man.


----------



## littledoc

I don't get the complaints about the scale length either. 27" is pretty standard for 8s.

The thing is, unless you go full custom and pay many thousands of dollars, all guitar shopping is an act of compromise. No guitar is absolutely perfect. And you know what's funny? I see a lot of custom guitars on eBay  even those highly expensive, 'perfect' guitars aren't always what people dream they'll be. 

Carvin, in my humble opinion, delivers some of the best guitars around at any price. And _for_ the price, I think they're virtually unmatched. For them to offer an 8-string is a tremendous boon to extended range players. Okay, you can't customize the scale. Darn... I guess you'll have to settle for customizing the woods, the finish(es), the fret size and material, the hardware color, the inlays...


----------



## Setnakt

I only meant to voice a sentiment, which I felt was reasonable and was not presented in an inappropriate way. But since people are still beating on this issue...



littledoc said:


> I don't get the complaints about the scale length either. 27" is pretty standard for 8s.


"Standard," as in, every other corporation is already making them, so it's just kind of nice, but doesn't really add anything functionally to the market compared to what a different scale length would.



> Carvin, in my humble opinion, delivers some of the best guitars around at any price. And _for_ the price, I think they're virtually unmatched.


Thus my disappointment.



> For them to offer an 8-string is a tremendous boon to extended range players. Okay, you can't customize the scale. Darn... I guess you'll have to settle for customizing the woods, the finish(es), the fret size and material, the hardware color, the inlays...


The problem is that the finish, hardware color and inlays, fret material, and even to some extent the woods, are all _aesthetic_ preferences. Scale length is a _functional_ difference. You are not going to get the same kind of sound out of a guitar as you will a bass no matter what strings you use on it, because there's just that much difference between 34" and 25.5".

You will not get the same amount of tension out of that low string on a 27" scale guitar as you will at 28". That is a basic factor of the performance of the instrument, and it is an extremely important difference in sound. A very big difference between a Strat and a Les Paul is the scale length, putting humbuckers in a Strat or single coils in a LP will not make one sound quite like the other. The strings will not feel the same, either. That sort of thing is important to some people.

This is even more important when dealing with baritones, because there are some things that are basically physically impossible at some scale lengths, unless you like huge, floppy, inharmonic strings. If you do, fine. If what you already have or what is already commercially available appeals to you, fine. They don't to me. We all have a right to our preferences, and just because the businesses putting out these guitars are only delivering to a certain preference doesn't mean that (what is seen as) a "minority" view doesn't matter at all.

I really don't know what the scale length "debate" is about, honestly. A debate over the relevance of natural physical laws? They matter, it makes an important difference to some players, these companies aren't delivering to those players right now, end of debate.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

^^^^^^^

Dude just buy a 35" bass and put guitar strings on it


----------



## nightflameauto

Setnakt said:


> I really don't know what the scale length "debate" is about, honestly. A debate over the relevance of natural physical laws? They matter, it makes an important difference to some players, these companies aren't delivering to those players right now, end of debate.



While you are correct, that it does make a difference, and every scale length has a different inherent tone, the "debate" problem is that everyone has their particular preference and any other preference is seen by some as absolutely useless and ridiculous.

As for Carvin's scale length choice, you have to look at what Carvin is. They'll never put out something that hasn't already been proven by another company, or multiple other companies. They'll take a proven design, slap their spin on it, and put it out there. Hence the "common" scale length.

The nice thing with Carvin is, that's where it starts. Enough polite questions about a certain feature can often get that feature changed and/or available. So, send them an inquiry. If enough others do the same, they may offer other scale options down the line.


----------



## Ben.Last

In my opinion, some of the things you present as fact are, in fact, not. I, honestly, don't want to get into it with you and continue this tangent. However, note that the issues people have with your statements most likely do not stem from the fact that you're stating your opinion, but rather that you are, in my opinion, perpetuating a lot of misinformation in an open forum already saturated with novices parroting such things.


----------



## Setnakt

Lern2swim said:


> In my opinion, some of the things you present as fact are, in fact, not.





> you are, in my opinion, perpetuating a lot of misinformation in an open forum already saturated with novices parroting such things.


Like what? I'm saying is there aren't a lot of choices for scale lengths, and scale length is important for extended range instruments. Unless you think the concepts of inharmonicity and string tension themselves are misinformation and don't exist.

Carvin is a custom options shop that is making 8 strings but for no other option than the same one Ibanez, ESP, LTD, Schecter, etc. already gives us. All I'm saying is that I'd like to see more, and maybe Carvin could give us another scale length choice at some point. Or is that just some novice parroting misinformation?

If you want the issue to just quietly die, maybe you should refrain from replying to it by making unsubstantiated accusations.


----------



## HighGain510

Setnakt said:


> I only meant to voice a sentiment, which I felt was reasonable and was not presented in an inappropriate way. But since people are still beating on this issue...
> 
> 
> "Standard," as in, every other corporation is already making them, so it's just kind of nice, but doesn't really add anything functionally to the market compared to what a different scale length would.
> 
> Thus my disappointment.
> 
> The problem is that the finish, hardware color and inlays, fret material, and even to some extent the woods, are all _aesthetic_ preferences. Scale length is a _functional_ difference. You are not going to get the same kind of sound out of a guitar as you will a bass no matter what strings you use on it, because there's just that much difference between 34" and 25.5".
> 
> You will not get the same amount of tension out of that low string on a 27" scale guitar as you will at 28". That is a basic factor of the performance of the instrument, and it is an extremely important difference in sound. A very big difference between a Strat and a Les Paul is the scale length, putting humbuckers in a Strat or single coils in a LP will not make one sound quite like the other. The strings will not feel the same, either. That sort of thing is important to some people.
> 
> This is even more important when dealing with baritones, because there are some things that are basically physically impossible at some scale lengths, unless you like huge, floppy, inharmonic strings. If you do, fine. If what you already have or what is already commercially available appeals to you, fine. They don't to me. We all have a right to our preferences, and just because the businesses putting out these guitars are only delivering to a certain preference doesn't mean that (what is seen as) a "minority" view doesn't matter at all.
> 
> I really don't know what the scale length "debate" is about, honestly. A debate over the relevance of natural physical laws? They matter, it makes an important difference to some players, these companies aren't delivering to those players right now, end of debate.



You know there are small builders out there who will build to the specific details of a single customer right?


----------



## canuck brian

Setnakt said:


> Carvin is a custom options shop that is making 8 strings but for no other option than the same one Ibanez, ESP, LTD, Schecter, etc. already gives us. All I'm saying is that I'd like to see more, and maybe Carvin could give us another scale length choice at some point. Or is that just some novice parroting misinformation?
> 
> If you want the issue to just quietly die, maybe you should refrain from replying to it by making unsubstantiated accusations.



Carvin is not a custom shop - they're a semi custom shop and that's how they keep their prices and costs down. Having different scale lengths would require different jigs, programming, templates, cases (trust me on that one) etc. Why would Carvin bother to bring something in at a different scale rather than directly compete with the small amount of competitors and basically blow them out of the water at a price point perspective? The RG2228 isn't close to the Carvin 8 as a stock guitar (999.99) and the only competitors at that price range are Schecter and LTD, which are guitars made at the same factory. 

The fact that Carvin is doing 8 strings at all is a godsend to a lot of people and it shows the market is definitely growing. 27 inch scales seem just fine for a lot of professional players who use them with increasing frequency so this would probably put you in the minority of players that reject 27 inch scale length, which puts you into the "we won't make shit off these customers" category for almost all companies.


----------



## Setnakt

I specifically said "custom options shop," not "custom shop." I see a "custom options shop" as even more specific and limited than your "semi custom shop."

AND NO, I HAD NEVER HEARD OF A SMALL BUILDER BEFOAR

I guess I feel fine being in the minority of 8 string players that includes guys like Tosin from AAL, Josh from Danza, and the Meshuggah guys. Just saying.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

You like 27" scale? Then no prob.

You don't like 27" scale? Then look after other builders. It's that easy.

That being said, I think this vid sums it all (drop E with 27" scale Ibby)


----------



## Shannon

Good god. I'm amazed how many people bitch and moan over the simplest details. Do you even know what a great time you're living in now? 
5 yrs ago, you couldn't even get an 8-string unless you wanted to $3K+ from a custom luthier. I should know. I had one custom built in 2004.
15 years ago, you only had the option of an Ibanez Universe or a custom luthier. And good luck finding anything under $3K pre-1991. Thank you, Steve Vai. It wasn't until the late 90s when "affordable" custom 7s came around (RG7). Thank you, Korn, for the resurgence.

So here we are today....
A plethora of production 7s and 8s exist.
Modern technology has provided us with the most amazing amp gear. And not to mention, you have the internet to purchase WHATEVER you want from anywhere in the world! 20 years ago, you had your choice of whatever shitty solid state amps your local music shop carried & some truly abyssmal overseas made guitars. 

With the age of the internet, we can all whine until we all turn blue over the most minute details. Try to put things in perspective. We are a niche market & while I would like to see certain options come to fruition _(*cough* enough with the active electronics, giant pickup routes & someone bring on an 8-string floyd trems already)_, I'm just glad that more & more companies are actually paying attention to us! A 7 - or 8-stringer never has, or will ever be, a company's majority consumer. Do what the 6-stringers do, have a custom built if nothing in the market caters to you. Hell, take a cue from Eddie Van Halen! Get the parts & MAKE what works for you! I say "BE HAPPY!" that there are production ERGs out there & now Carvin, a semi-custom shop, is now offering you one extremely nice product with 100s of options with anywhere from a 1/3-1/2 of a full custom shop's price. I would've KILLED to have these options 20+ years ago when I started playing.

My 2 cents...


----------



## JP Universe

Just speced out a really nice 8 string... my god this is tempting..... i'm gonna have a hard think about this. Damn GAS


----------



## Ben.Last

Setnakt said:


> Like what? I'm saying is there aren't a lot of choices for scale lengths, and scale length is important for extended range instruments. Unless you think the concepts of inharmonicity and string tension themselves are misinformation and don't exist.



I think your interpretation of the effect those concepts have and your presentation of a lack of real world solutions to compensate is incorrect. I think me saying, "gravity is a real force, it pushes things down, therefore I have a headache from the downward force of gravity on my head" doesn't make it true.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Shannon said:


> Good god. I'm amazed how many people bitch and moan over the simplest details. Do you even know what a great time you're living in now?
> 5 yrs ago, you couldn't even get an 8-string unless you wanted to $3K+ from a custom luthier. I should know. I had one custom built in 2004.
> 15 years ago, you only had the option of an Ibanez Universe or a custom luthier. And good luck finding anything under $3K pre-1991. Thank you, Steve Vai. It wasn't until the late 90s when "affordable" custom 7s came around (RG7). Thank you, Korn, for the resurgence.
> 
> So here we are today....
> A plethora of production 7s and 8s exist.
> Modern technology has provided us with the most amazing amp gear. And not to mention, you have the internet to purchase WHATEVER you want from anywhere in the world! 20 years ago, you had your choice of whatever shitty solid state amps your local music shop carried & some truly abyssmal overseas made guitars.
> 
> With the age of the internet, we can all whine until we all turn blue over the most minute details. Try to put things in perspective. We are a niche market & while I would like to see certain options come to fruition _(*cough* enough with the active electronics, giant pickup routes & someone bring on an 8-string floyd trems already)_, I'm just glad that more & more companies are actually paying attention to us! A 7 - or 8-stringer never has, or will ever be, a company's majority consumer. Do what the 6-stringers do, have a custom built if nothing in the market caters to you. Hell, take a cue from Eddie Van Halen! Get the parts & MAKE what works for you! I say "BE HAPPY!" that there are production ERGs out there & now Carvin, a semi-custom shop, is now offering you one extremely nice product with 100s of options with anywhere from a 1/3-1/2 of a full custom shop's price. I would've KILLED to have these options 20+ years ago when I started playing.
> 
> My 2 cents...


 
THANK YOU. jeezus.


----------



## Alberto7

I think Shannon is my hero of this thread . Also, Louis CK .


----------



## Shannon

<takes a bow>
Stop me when I'm wrong.


----------



## Psyy

I agree with some people that 27" isn't enough, but more than anything, Pete's Mayones changed my mind that anything under 27.5" is unplayable for an 8. His sounds clearer and better in Drop E than my 28.6" Agile does!


----------



## xwmucradiox

Psyy said:


> I agree with some people that 27" isn't enough, but more than anything, Pete's Mayones changed my mind that anything under 27.5" is unplayable for an 8. His sounds clearer and better in Drop E than my 28.6" Agile does!



You just defeated your own argument. Obviously the quality of the shorter scale instrument is trumping any issues of scale length.


----------



## FadexToxBlack81

arguing on the internet is like winning the special Olympics....


but seriously you can never complain about getting to specific when trying to buy a guitar that fits your style perfectly. Details are what makes guitars unique to the player


----------



## UnderTheSign

Any word on how much these are in Europe? Can't seem to find a price on the Dutch site and Carvin tells me to go to a dealer.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

UnderTheSign said:


> Any word on how much these are in Europe? Can't seem to find a price on the Dutch site and Carvin tells me to go to a dealer.


 
Likely close to double what it is in the US, maybe more.


----------



## canuck brian

Setnakt said:


> I specifically said "custom options shop," not "custom shop." I see a "custom options shop" as even more specific and limited than your "semi custom shop."
> 
> AND NO, I HAD NEVER HEARD OF A SMALL BUILDER BEFOAR
> 
> I guess I feel fine being in the minority of 8 string players that includes guys like Tosin from AAL, Josh from Danza, and the Meshuggah guys. Just saying.



Apologies - glad you jumped on that instead of the overall notion that the costs involved with having multiple 8 string guitar scale lengths being built on CNC being cost prohibitive to build in house for a very small amount of customers that Carvin actually has ordering 8 strings.

Also - If I google images for Tosin, he's playing a 27 inch scale 8 string in about 90% of the pictures and his LACS 8 is a 27. Meshuggah is also receive LACS and they can get whatever they want hand built to spec. You can too if you want to go to a luthier and have whatever you want built to spec.


----------



## fusion1

I noticed if you go into the guitar builder section and build an 8 on the Carvin site, it mentions the strings are 10-68 not exactly what most are using for the F#. Anyone know if these are special Sperzels or what, since I remember sperzels struggling to get a .58-.60 string through it. Any ideas if these will work stock without mods to get a .74/.80/.90 through that Sperzel?


----------



## sell2792

These are pretty god damn sexy. I don't need or really want anything over a 7 string, but if I did Carvin's are a much more attractive option than Agiles. Besides, ESP and Ibanez have shit selection on their 8's, Jackson and BC Rich only do customs, and I'm not a big fan of Schecters.


----------



## Setnakt

This will be the last post from me on this subject.



canuck brian said:


> Apologies - glad you jumped on that instead of the overall notion that the costs involved with having multiple 8 string guitar scale lengths being built on CNC being cost prohibitive to build in house for a very small amount of customers that Carvin actually has ordering 8 strings.


I never once mentioned CNC patterns or market factors. All I said was that it was a little disappointing that they only have 1 scale length and it's the same as is already readily commercially available.



> Also - If I google images for Tosin, he's playing a 27 inch scale 8 string in about 90% of the pictures and his LACS 8 is a 27.


90% of the pics probably show him playing an off-the-shelf RG. As I recall, Tosin's hollowbody is 27.5", and he's been getting some 28" scale guitars, so even Tosin, a jazz player who doesn't hardly chug on the low string ever, has been preferring some guitars at longer scale lengths than 27". Josh from Danza has a 30.2".

It's very nice that Carvin is making 8 strings. But I won't be buying any, because of the scale length issues. I just can't get enough tension on that low string unless it's longer than 27" or it's too big a string. I'm sorry if that offends all of you, but that's just how the world works. Props to Carvin, I'm sure, but I just felt like expressing why even though I play 8 strings, I won't be buying a Carvin.


----------



## celticelk

Setnakt: you are of course entitled to want the guitars you prefer, and to be annoyed that there are not more off-the-shelf production options for them. I'm in a similar position: I really would rather not play a solid-body superstrat, and that's *all* anyone is making as a production-line 8. (One could argue that this is an aesthetic rather than functional difference, as you did in a previous post, to which I can only reply: not from where I'm standing.) The market moves toward demand, and there is substantial demonstrated demand for 26.5-27"-scale 8-strings, and fairly little evidence that there is a similarly-sized untapped market for longer-scale 8s, in the form of players who *are not buying* shorter-scaled 8s as opposed to those who *would prefer* a longer scale but will buy the 27" if that's what's available (or cheaper, since one could argue that longer scales are "available" as custom instruments or through the less-proven Rondo channel - and Rondo makes and sells plenty of 27" instruments too) which could justify the tooling and production costs. I don't doubt the physics of your complaints against shorter-scale instruments, but it seems that the majority of players either don't have a problem with these issues or find the playability (for them) of these instruments to be an adequate counterbalance. (I've played a 27.75" baritone, and it's too long for comfort for me. I wouldn't pick up a 28.625" 8-string any more than you'd play a 27".)

(And in a further off-topic rant, can we *please* stop using "jazz" as a synonym for "progressive shred"? Tosin is not a jazz player.)


----------



## Mindcrime1204

As someone who plays more leads than rythms, thank you Carvin for choosing the 27" middle ground and not some obscure long scale length that all of about 20 people in the world would much rather have 

I've speced one out to $1,614.00


----------



## Konfyouzd

I think I know what I'm getting for Xmas next year if they keep this up... Fingers crossed the prices don't change much.


----------



## craigny

Yeah theyre nice!!!


----------



## fusion1

I spec'ed one out that was only $1098 and with free ABS Hardshell case and they deducted $100 off of options I added. Not sure if the 5 piece neck with Walnut stripes is worth the $100, but I definitely want the jumbo SS frets. I think it would look cool natural maple neck/alder sides with either tung oiled or clear satin matte finish.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Wasn't there a thread on here a little while ago about a guy looking for a custom 8 for $1000? 

Did anyone direct him to this thread? I know they're not 100% custom, but the amount of options they allow you is fuckin' amazing.


----------



## Hollowway

Konfyouzd said:


> Wasn't there a thread on here a little while ago about a guy looking for a custom 8 for $1000?
> 
> Did anyone direct him to this thread? I know they're not 100% custom, but the amount of options they allow you is fuckin' amazing.



Yeah, this thread was referenced.

I'm personally excited about this, not because the offering is anything different from what I've got, but because Carvin has so many awesome wood and finish options for ridiculously low prices that I want to order something just because of how cool it would look.  Seriously, though.


----------



## celticelk

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, this thread was referenced.
> 
> I'm personally excited about this, not because the offering is anything different from what I've got, but because Carvin has so many awesome wood and finish options for ridiculously low prices that I want to order something just because of how cool it would look.  Seriously, though.



It's tempted *me*, and I *really* prefer not to play superstrats. But walnut-on-ash with a maple fretboard sounds pretty tasty, especially at that price.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Hollowway said:


> I'm personally excited about this, not because the offering is anything different from what I've got, but because Carvin has so many awesome wood and finish options for ridiculously low prices that I want to order something just because of how cool it would look.  Seriously, though.


 
My sentiments exactly.



celticelk said:


> But walnut-on-ash with a maple fretboard sounds pretty tasty, especially at that price.


 
Doesn't it?


----------



## renzoip

I can't wait to get my hand on one of these. Actually, I can't wait until someone else gets one and posts pics/video in here to see what it's like in real life before I buy one.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

renzoip said:


> I can't wait to get my hand on one of these. Actually, I can't wait until someone else gets one and posts pics/video in here to see what it's like in real life before I buy one.



Hopefully mine will be ready Xmas time! I'll do my best


----------



## Greatoliver

Out of interest, is the build quality on these going to be better than the RG2228s?


----------



## Shannon

Greatoliver said:


> Out of interest, is the build quality on these going to be better than the RG2228s?


----------



## Greatoliver

Shannon said:


>



Is that a yes, or are you agreeing with my question? 

If that is a yes, that is pretty interesting... How do Carvin have such a low price (relatively) yet such a high build quality?


----------



## elq

Greatoliver said:


> How do Carvin have such a low price (relatively) yet such a high build quality?



Direct sales.

And nearly no marketing.


----------



## UnderTheSign

MaxOfMetal said:


> Likely close to double what it is in the US, maybe more.


Oh dear, is it that bad these days? Thought I was able to spec out a decently priced Carvin a few years ago.
Then again, for 8-strings we have Jaden and Siggery doing relatively cheap stuff in Europe so no complaints here  Carvin just has some really neat stuff.


----------



## yuureikun

So stoked about these guitars. I placed my order tonight for one with a purple quilted top and blackburst edges, and a nice 5 piece maple/walnut neck. Now I just have to try and be patient for 6 to 8 weeks!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

UnderTheSign said:


> Oh dear, is it that bad these days? Thought I was able to spec out a decently priced Carvin a few years ago.
> Then again, for 8-strings we have Jaden and Siggery doing relatively cheap stuff in Europe so no complaints here  Carvin just has some really neat stuff.



Ever since Carvin decided to go from dealing direct to using dealers internationally the prices have been astronomical. According to most forum members abroad it would be cheaper to buy one from a third party in the US, ship it overseas, pay all taxes, and you'd still be a great deal ahead of what they want you to pay. 

It's really a shame.


----------



## Psyy

xwmucradiox said:


> You just defeated your own argument. Obviously the quality of the shorter scale instrument is trumping any issues of scale length.



Who was arguing? I'm saying that, while 27" doesn't always work, Carvin's quality is quite spectacular, so they'll likely be able to pull it off.


----------



## littledoc

glassmoon0fo said:


> THANK YOU. jeezus.





That's exactly what popped into my head when I read that same post! Haha...


----------



## Shannon

Greatoliver said:


> Is that a yes, or are you agreeing with my question?
> 
> If that is a yes, that is pretty interesting... How do Carvin have such a low price (relatively) yet such a high build quality?



Well, I play high-end Ibanezes because I prefer the "feel", but Carvin builds a superior product in terms of the materials they use. Carvin keeps the costs down by having a "direct sale" approach. You don't have to pay a huge market that pays the distributors, stores & sales tax. Plus, everything is built-in house, so they don't have to pay outside factories to build their designs.


----------



## shaneroo

I should be at the Carvin shop in San Diego this Saturday, doing a video demo on the 8 I have now. Will let you all know.


----------



## Napalm

I'm stoked Carvin is doing this!!! In anyone honest opinion is a 27" scale semi custom worth 1000-1300?  thakns for anyone's opinion. Payments are killer!!!


----------



## Prydogga

Napalm said:


> I'm stoked Carvin is doing this!!! In anyone honest opinion is a 27" scale semi custom worth 1000-1300?  thakns for anyone's opinion. Payments are killer!!!



As an Australian, where prices are so steep it should be illegal, this question hurts my brain. 

Yes, yes they look worth it. Maybe not so much at 1999 without mods, shipping, or the case for Australia.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Yeah its crazy, but like I said earlier: componants must be made upside down if they're being shipped to aussieland.


----------



## Alberto7

shaneroo said:


> I should be at the Carvin shop in San Diego this Saturday, doing a video demo on the 8 I have now. Will let you all know.



Please do!  I'm very eager to see one of these being played by someone, instead of seeing factory pictures.


----------



## UnderTheSign

MaxOfMetal said:


> Ever since Carvin decided to go from dealing direct to using dealers internationally the prices have been astronomical. According to most forum members abroad it would be cheaper to buy one from a third party in the US, ship it overseas, pay all taxes, and you'd still be a great deal ahead of what they want you to pay.
> 
> It's really a shame.


Hm... Lets assume you spec one out for a grand, no options, just a barebone guitar.
If it's twice as much in Europe, it'd be $2K which is 1480ish at the moment.
When buying one from a third party, you'd pay $1000 plus $200 shipping, $1200 = 888 (coincidence, ha). If I remember correctly taxes on my Moser were 21% in 2008. Could've been 19% as well, but lets assume 21. 21% of 888 is 186. 186+888= 1074. Just some quick and rough maths, but yeah, it comes down to you being right. Feel free to correct my if I made a mistake anywhere (I'd love to be corrected, these prices suck!)

I didn't take shipping costs to the third party etc in account but I don't think that'd make much of a difference. Truth is. I can't help but be a little sad. I know American products tend to be more expensive here (look at all the amps), but this is pretty much over the top.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I got quoted on a 7 string model and it was over £2000 not including shipping and whatnot. What I'd expect for a custom to be honest, but considering they used to be £1000-1500 it's a bit silly.


----------



## TimmaethBoy

glassmoon0fo said:


> THANK YOU. jeezus.






Louis CK, one of my all time favorite comedians.


----------



## Underworld

I might get a nice bonus at the end of the years. Temptation to pull the trigger has never been that strong! If only I did not have studios fees to pay!


----------



## UnderTheSign

vampiregenocide said:


> I got quoted on a 7 string model and it was over £2000 not including shipping and whatnot. What I'd expect for a custom to be honest, but considering they used to be £1000-1500 it's a bit silly.


Seeing as 2000 quid is 3500-4000 USD... That's 3-4x the price of one in the bleedin' states!


----------



## fusion1

Didn't Carvin used to have the builder option sort of like the Kisekae app? Would be cool to mock up different Carvin 8s with different options and colors to experiment to really see what they look like.

Sort of an 8 string version of the Kisekae app to make cool mock ups:







They'd probably sell more guitars as a result of adding this app to their custom order builder.


----------



## Galius

I think im pulling the trigger this week, but I wanted some opinions. I think im going with maple neck, mahogany wings, and a figured claro walnut top. So should I do natural body binding or do you guys think it would look good without? Also im thinking a satin finish, but I could also get a glossy and just satin the back of the neck myself. Which one do you guys think would make the figured walnut look the best?


----------



## geofreesun

Galius said:


> I think im pulling the trigger this week, but I wanted some opinions. I think im going with maple neck, mahogany wings, and a figured claro walnut top. So should I do natural body binding or do you guys think it would look good without? Also im thinking a satin finish, but I could also get a glossy and just satin the back of the neck myself. Which one do you guys think would make the figured walnut look the best?


i am huge fan of carvin's tung-oil finish and satin finish. glossy is plastic looking to my eyes. +1 for matte satin!


----------



## Galius

geofreesun said:


> i am huge fan of carvin's tung-oil finish and satin finish. glossy is plastic looking to my eyes. +1 for matte satin!


 
I was more worried about clarity of the wood pattern. The model I spec'd out is only like $1269...not too bad at all.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Just got this from Kevin at Carvin: _"It appears that your expected completion date is 12-19-11"_ YAY!!!


----------



## renzoip

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Just got this from Kevin at Carvin: _"It appears that your expected completion date is 12-19-11"_ YAY!!!



Man, I can't wait to see it!


----------



## lefty777

I am buying one For Sure!


----------



## Napalm

Stoked for you man!!! I hope to be ordering one By the new year!!! 

+1 for Satin


----------



## Galius

Trigger pulled!!!

DC800
Right Handed
$999.00

FW - Bookmatched Figured Claro Walnut Top $200.00 
MAH - Maple Neck/Mahogany Body $50.00 
CS - Satin Matte Finish $0.00 
8PH - 8-String Pointed Headstock 4+4 (Standard) $0.00 
FWPH - Figured Walnut Headstock Matches Body Color $40.00 
EB - Ebony Fingerboard (Standard) $0.00 
NIN - No Top Inlays - Side Dots Only $0.00 
STF - Stainless Med-Jumbo Frets .048" H .103" W $40.00 
R20 - 20in Fretboard Radius (Standard) $0.00 
A80B - A80B Bridge Pickup (Standard) $0.00 
A80N - A80N Neck Pickup (Standard) $0.00 
400 - Black Coils w/ Black Bezels (Standard) $0.00 
BC - Black Hardware $30.00 
1068 - Carvin 1068 Light Gauge .010 - .068 (Standard) $0.00 
BL - Black Logo $0.00 
SL - Dunlop Straplocks $10.00 
HC11S - Form-Fitted ABS Hardshell Case FREE $0.00


----------



## thrsher

Galius said:


> Trigger pulled!!!
> 
> DC800
> Right Handed
> $999.00
> 
> FW - Bookmatched Figured Claro Walnut Top $200.00
> MAH - Maple Neck/Mahogany Body $50.00
> CS - Satin Matte Finish $0.00
> 8PH - 8-String Pointed Headstock 4+4 (Standard) $0.00
> FWPH - Figured Walnut Headstock Matches Body Color $40.00
> EB - Ebony Fingerboard (Standard) $0.00
> NIN - No Top Inlays - Side Dots Only $0.00
> STF - Stainless Med-Jumbo Frets .048" H .103" W $40.00
> R20 - 20in Fretboard Radius (Standard) $0.00
> A80B - A80B Bridge Pickup (Standard) $0.00
> A80N - A80N Neck Pickup (Standard) $0.00
> 400 - Black Coils w/ Black Bezels (Standard) $0.00
> BC - Black Hardware $30.00
> 1068 - Carvin 1068 Light Gauge .010 - .068 (Standard) $0.00
> BL - Black Logo $0.00
> SL - Dunlop Straplocks $10.00
> HC11S - Form-Fitted ABS Hardshell Case FREE $0.00


 

NICE...love a walnut top, cant wait to see this beast. mine should be ready in 2-3 weeks!


----------



## Galius

thrsher said:


> NICE...love a walnut top, cant wait to see this beast. mine should be ready in 2-3 weeks!


 I wanted to get spalted maple for the longest time but I like the look of the figured walnut. Im hoping mine comes out looking like some of the better figured walnut tops ive seen.


----------



## Demeyes

Galius said:


> Trigger pulled!!!
> 
> DC800
> Right Handed
> $999.00
> 
> FW - Bookmatched Figured Claro Walnut Top $200.00
> MAH - Maple Neck/Mahogany Body $50.00
> CS - Satin Matte Finish $0.00
> 8PH - 8-String Pointed Headstock 4+4 (Standard) $0.00
> FWPH - Figured Walnut Headstock Matches Body Color $40.00
> EB - Ebony Fingerboard (Standard) $0.00
> NIN - No Top Inlays - Side Dots Only $0.00
> STF - Stainless Med-Jumbo Frets .048" H .103" W $40.00
> R20 - 20in Fretboard Radius (Standard) $0.00
> A80B - A80B Bridge Pickup (Standard) $0.00
> A80N - A80N Neck Pickup (Standard) $0.00
> 400 - Black Coils w/ Black Bezels (Standard) $0.00
> BC - Black Hardware $30.00
> 1068 - Carvin 1068 Light Gauge .010 - .068 (Standard) $0.00
> BL - Black Logo $0.00
> SL - Dunlop Straplocks $10.00
> HC11S - Form-Fitted ABS Hardshell Case FREE $0.00



Nice specs! Kinda similar to what I'd go for except I'd be rocking a maple fretboard with some kind of inlay. I've been loving my carvin 727 so far, I'd definitely go for one of these 8 strings to replace the Agile I'm using at the moment.


----------



## Dopey Trout

One of the only times I will ever say "fuck living in Scotland"


----------



## Uncreative123

Definitely doing this. It'll be my first 8. The hardest part to get around is all the options. I've got almost everything figured out aside from the color (down to five choices, lol) and then what hardware will best suit it. Not sure if I want no inlays or just dots. I wish they had off-center dots (like on some Ibanez's) as an option.
Not 100% on neck choice yet either.


SO frustrating............and I love it.


----------



## Hybrid138

Can't wait to see the NGDs!


----------



## rainbowbrite

looking forward to reviews. extremely tempted to purchase one considering everything else out there at the moment--why purchase korean/indo garbage *cough Ibanez* when there is Carvin? and to all the complainers, regarding Carvin being simply reactive in the market--it took Jackson YEARS to put out a production 7 string soloist, how long will it be until they put out production 8?....lol it makes me sad inside.


----------



## fusion1

I just posted a thread over on the Jackson/Charvel forum if there are any plans to do a production 8 string from Jackson or Charvel. I expect to hear crickets chirping on that one.



rainbowbrite said:


> looking forward to reviews. extremely tempted to purchase one considering everything else out there at the moment--why purchase korean/indo garbage *cough Ibanez* when there is Carvin? and to all the complainers, regarding Carvin being simply reactive in the market--it took Jackson YEARS to put out a production 7 string soloist, how long will it be until they put out production 8?....lol it makes me sad inside.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Tosin playing a carvin 8!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lT-6UKCfvlk&feature=related


----------



## JaxoBuzzo

Jesus Christ. Of course.^


----------



## fusion1

Tosin doesn't seem to mind the shorter 27" scale of the Carvin...


----------



## MacTown09

woah that thing looks good in the video! Looks like his has simple specs but the shape and headstock look awesome!


----------



## fusion1

I noticed on the Carvin website it says $100 off options and a $100 instant rebate. I got as far as giving my credit card info but I never saw the $100 instant rebate. Was the $999 base price considered this $100 off instant rebate?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

fusion1 said:


> I noticed on the Carvin website it says $100 off options and a $100 instant rebate. I got as far as giving my credit card info but I never saw the $100 instant rebate. Was the $999 base price considered this $100 off instant rebate?



Yes.

You'll notice it says "DIRECT: $1,099.00" and then "SALE: $999.00". That's the $100 "instant rebate".


----------



## SnowfaLL

one of the best live sounds i've heard from Tosin so far; cuts thru the mix very nicely for that type of music.

Oh, I bet Tony MacAlpine is kicking himself for leaving Carvin for Ibanez because he wanted to play 8 strings.. now Carvin is making them and Tony is stuck with ibanez lol poor guy

_(before anyone gets pissy yes i realize he can buy whatever he wants, but if he did signed an exclusivity contract with ibanez to play them live for so many years; he can't just start playing a Carvin again at his shows.. who knows what his contract details are but im assuming it includes having to perform with ibanez guitars, as most companies want.)_


----------



## Alberto7

I feel so happy that Tosin is playing one of those . If he keeps using it, Carvin's 8 string sales will possibly go up by quite a notch.


----------



## JP Universe

Thanks for showing Tosin in the video (faboism hat on) Have been thinking about getting one and shit like this makes me think harder about it...... hmmmm. Damn I want one!!!!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

NickCormier said:


> one of the best live sounds i've heard from Tosin so far; cuts thru the mix very nicely for that type of music.
> 
> Oh, I bet Tony MacAlpine is kicking himself for leaving Carvin for Ibanez because he wanted to play 8 strings.. now Carvin is making them and Tony is stuck with ibanez lol poor guy
> 
> _(before anyone gets pissy yes i realize he can buy whatever he wants, but if he did signed an exclusivity contract with ibanez to play them live for so many years; he can't just start playing a Carvin again at his shows.. who knows what his contract details are but im assuming it includes having to perform with ibanez guitars, as most companies want.)_



Having owned half a dozen Carvins, and having the opportunity to handle a few LACS, I'd take a LACS over a Carvin any day. Perhaps the LACS would actually arrive with the options I ordered. 

I have a feeling it was about more than a simple 8th string. Especially since T-Mac has ordered now two LACS 7-strings. Not to mention he sold off almost all of his Carvins, including some pretty unique/special ones. If I had to guess, I'd say that Carvin did something, or refused to do something, that didn't sit well with T-Mac, and he left. 

Ibanez isn't exactly known for paying top dollar to endorsees, and is very stingy with signature models, so I doubt that's the case.


----------



## SnowfaLL

MaxOfMetal said:


> Having owned half a dozen Carvins, and having the opportunity to handle a few LACS, I'd take a LACS over a Carvin any day. Perhaps the LACS would actually arrive with the options I ordered.
> 
> I have a feeling it was about more than a simple 8th string. Especially since T-Mac has ordered now two LACS 7-strings. Not to mention he sold off almost all of his Carvins, including some pretty unique/special ones. If I had to guess, I'd say that Carvin did something, or refused to do something, that didn't sit well with T-Mac, and he left.
> 
> Ibanez isn't exactly known for paying top dollar to endorsees, and is very stingy with signature models, so I doubt that's the case.



well thats your opinion; I cant say ive tried an LACS but I have played JJ's RG7CT, and I think I would take a new Carvin over it =] The CT was awesome, best ibanez ive played for sure, but eh.. guess im not an ibanez guy anymore outside of the Edge trems.

Maybe something happened, but I wouldnt bank Tony selling all his carvin guitars on that nessisarily; he sold other things that were not Carvin also, like his Washburn MG guitars didnt he? Who knows what his situation was; weither it was out of frustration or financially or what.


----------



## VILARIKA

MaxOfMetal said:


> Having owned half a dozen Carvins, and having the opportunity to handle a few LACS, I'd take a LACS over a Carvin any day. Perhaps the LACS would actually arrive with the options I ordered.
> 
> I have a feeling it was about more than a simple 8th string. Especially since T-Mac has ordered now two LACS 7-strings. Not to mention he sold off almost all of his Carvins, including some pretty unique/special ones. If I had to guess, I'd say that Carvin did something, or refused to do something, that didn't sit well with T-Mac, and he left.
> 
> Ibanez isn't exactly known for paying top dollar to endorsees, and is very stingy with signature models, so I doubt that's the case.



Is there reason behind why Ibanez is so stingy with their endorsees and the LACS they build? Everyone makes it out to be that Ibanez is much more uptight than lots of other companies...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Vilume


----------



## MaxOfMetal

VILARIKA said:


> Is there reason behind why Ibanez is so stingy with their endorsees and the LACS they build? Everyone makes it out to be that Ibanez is much more uptight than lots of other companies...



What I've always been told by reps was that Ibanez is very cautious about who they give signature guitars to. In the past they've been burned by artists either changing brands at the drop of a hat or creating models that just didn't sell. Due to that they only give signature guitars to artists that either have an extensive career using Ibanez guitars (basically, legacy users), and those who have been in steady bands. Look at their current signature roster, unlike Dean or ESP all the players there have been long time Ibanez players and/or have been involved in one primary project. 

As for LACS, besides Ebony boards not being an option, there isn't really anything they won't do. Let's not forget they made Meshuggah 8-string, 30.5" scale, Lundgren equipped, set-neck guitars before that was "cool". They have no problem making some pretty interesting creations as long as it's based on one of their current production models. They aren't ESP, they're not going to make a carbon copy of a Les Paul or Charvel Star for an artist, but they will make an Artist or Xiphos. 

Before Broderick or Czares are mentioned, Broderick was set to get a signature model guitar, but bailed on Ibanez a month before NAMM, and Czares turned down getting a signature model at the height of his career. 

/OT


----------



## Danxile

Just curious, do you guys think that Carvin would let me send them my set of bare knuckles and throw them in instead of the pickups they currently have? Ive heard some custom shops do that... Wondering if Carvin would be cool enough to do it?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Danxile said:


> Just curious, do you guys think that Carvin would let me send them my set of bare knuckles and throw them in instead of the pickups they currently have? Ive heard some custom shops do that... Wondering if Carvin would be cool enough to do it?



If they aren't too busy, and you're willing to pay $100-$200 extra for them to route the guitar differently, then they probably will. It's an "Option 50", so there's no guarantee they'll do it, and you'll probably have to find the right person to talk to over the phone. 

Also, Carvin isn't a "custom shop" they're a semi-custom shop. It might not seem like a big difference, but when it comes to little things like pickups it does make a difference.


----------



## Thaeon

glassmoon0fo said:


> Tosin playing a carvin 8!





God Damn! It didn't look like he had aftermarket actives in it. If that's what it sounds like out of the case with stock pickups, I'll take it as is. That's an angry guitar.


----------



## technomancer

Is there any 8 string aside from Schecters Tosin HASN'T bought one of?


----------



## wannabguitarist

technomancer said:


> Is there any 8 string aside from Schecters Tosin HASN'T bought one of?



Schecter, Agile


----------



## MaxOfMetal

wannabguitarist said:


> Schecter, Agile



Dude's got some awesome taste.


----------



## littledoc

Thaeon said:


> God Damn! It didn't look like he had aftermarket actives in it. If that's what it sounds like out of the case with stock pickups, I'll take it as is. That's an angry guitar.


 
The early reports on Carvin's active pickups seem to be square in the 'holy shit!' department. A guy over on the Carvin forums is one of the first DC700 owners and he was very impressed with them. 

I'd be curious about the build Tosin was using. I'd guess it was pretty standard (maple/alder), but who knows.


----------



## Thaeon

I wonder what a walnut 5pc, with walnut wings, maple top and board would sound like... After the AFX II/MFC-101 I'm about to get, if I start talking about another guitar my wife is gonna be filing...  Damn the GAS.


----------



## xwmucradiox

technomancer said:


> Is there any 8 string aside form Schecters Tosin HASN'T bought one of?



That show was in Anaheim. Its possible that someone from Carvin just showed up with the guitar and asked him to check it out.


----------



## right_to_rage

I am struggling between going all Koa or adding a walnut body and headstock in there instead...


----------



## right_to_rage

Placed an Order Today!
DC800
10mm FLAMED KOA TOP
WALNUT BODY
Clear Gloss
5-Piece Koa Neck w/ 2 Maple Stripes
blk sides w/ blk burst back 
thin burst on back
TUNG OIL FINISH BACK OF NECK
FIGURED WALNUT HEADSTOCK
ROSEWOOD FRETBOARD 
NO TOP INLAYS-SIDE DOTS ONLY
STAINLESS STEEL JUMBO FRETs
BLACK CARVIN LOGO 
STRAPLOCKS
Engraved Truss Rod Cover: Neophyte
Tweed Case.


----------



## MTech

MaxOfMetal said:


> Ibanez isn't exactly known for paying top dollar to endorsees, and is very stingy with signature models, so I doubt that's the case.


Agreed on the sig model part but def not the first part..I've always heard quite the opposite. Most even say the reason they have the shred stereo type is because of the artists they went after to build the brand. Even non shred guys like Mick word floating was he got $$,$$$$ to leave BC Rich. Granted that doesn't touch what Dean supposedly shelled out for Dave when Dime died.



VILARIKA said:


> Is there reason behind why Ibanez is so stingy with their endorsees and the LACS they build? Everyone makes it out to be that Ibanez is much more uptight than lots of other companies...


I think it's just fanbois on here more than anything.. Do you think other companies would shell out the amount of customs that some of their 7/8 string artists get just because they won't give them sig models?? They're actually loosing artists because they won't give out sig models, and other guys stay to get more customs... Makes you wonder if there is truth about that Steve Vai 7 string sig agreement that has the "Korn Clause" since you don't see Dino with one or Unearth etc...



MaxOfMetal said:


> all the players there have been long time Ibanez players and/or have been involved in one primary project.
> 
> As for LACS, besides Ebony boards not being an option, there isn't really anything they won't do. Let's not forget they made Meshuggah 8-string, 30.5" scale, Lundgren equipped, set-neck guitars before that was "cool". They have no problem making some pretty interesting creations as long as it's based on one of their current production models. They aren't ESP, they're not going to make a carbon copy of a Les Paul or Charvel Star for an artist, but they will make an Artist or Xiphos.
> 
> Before Broderick or Czares are mentioned, Broderick was set to get a signature model guitar, but bailed on Ibanez a month before NAMM, and Czares turned down getting a signature model at the height of his career.
> 
> /OT


I can agree on the long time player for some but again Mick is another artists who most certainly NOT a long time Ibanez artist. Also the Ebony not an options is also not correct although there is definitely some confusion there cause I've had artists say it isn't then seen newer LACS's that are most certainly Ebony.
That's true about Chris, I'm pretty sure I was the first to post about it as well because I overheard one of their employees complaining about how it went down... but you're leaving out a key bit of the truth, he was getting a 6 string sig, they refused to give him a 7 because he's "known as a 6 string artist and Dave won't let him play a 7."



technomancer said:


> Is there any 8 string aside from Schecters Tosin HASN'T bought one of?


BRJ, Does he have a KxK??


----------



## technomancer

MTech said:


> BRJ, Does he have a KxK??



Nope, but I wasn't being literal 

Anyways, back to talking about the Carvin 8s


----------



## MTech

technomancer said:


> Nope, but I wasn't being literal
> 
> Anyways, back to talking about the Carvin 8s



He's got so many you pretty much could 

I don't get why the hate on 27" scale when most the major productions seem to be 27"..... Somebody even posting how Tosin doesn't seem to mind the "short 27" scale" but he usually plays an Ibanez which is 27" as well.. I have heard a few bands saying 28" seems to be where it's at to keep the higher strings sounding/feeling right yet keeping it nice on the low side..but Meshuggah's 30.5" are "ridiculous." I think 27" is at least a good start rather than 25.5 like some have made...and then if sales are good and there's a demand maybe they'll put out something bigger.


----------



## themike

I wonder if Javier gets bummed every time he opens a case and it's just his Ibanez, meanwhile Tosin probably doesn't even know what new guitar is going to be in the case for that day hahah


----------



## thatguy5557123

wannabguitarist said:


> Schecter, Agile



He's used agile he had a listing for one he was selling on his facebook, unless that was a buddies perhaps but i took it to be his own.


----------



## AntiTankDog

I have to go with the longer scale argument here. I'd order one of these in a heartbeat - walnut, tung oil finish, gold hardware...yum...

But I drop tune my ERG's, and low E on a 27" scale 8 string will be flop-a-licious.

If they really want to compete, they're going to have to do what Agile does, and offer multiple scale lengths. And fanned frets while they're at it.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

AntiTankDog said:


> But I drop tune my ERG's, and low E on a 27" scale 8 string will be flop-a-licious.



That's not true. Plenty of people are having succesful results playing drop E with a 27" scale guitar, Tosin and Misha included. Low E with 80 gauge plays and sounds just fine imho.


----------



## Hollowway

Yeah I think 27" is going to please the vast majority of people wanting 8s. I'm sure they've done their homework. Most BRJ, Strictly 7, Schecter, Ibanez, etc 8s are at 27" or within 0.5". There are going to be people who want shorter or longer scale lengths, but I can't imagine a scale length different than 27" that would result in more sales. I also doubt they'll offer other scale length options in the foreseeable future for the same reason. Just not enough takers to make it worth while.


----------



## AntiTankDog

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> That's not true. Plenty of people are having succesful results playing drop E with a 27" scale guitar, Tosin and Misha included. Low E with 80 gauge plays and sounds just fine imho.


 
Stop....you're talking me into it!!!

must...resist.......

And speaking of Tosin, the new AAL is just amazing!


----------



## Uncreative123

Just put down my deposit on this:


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Uncreative123 said:


> Just put down my deposit on this:



This gonna be good  If I'm not mistaken another guy just recently ordered a flamed koa topped one.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

In a way, I can see where the scale length grumblers are coming from. I can't speak at all for how it might affect tone or... um... floppiness... but I know that being used to a certain scale length can make a big difference when trying out a different one. This came to mind when I was discussing Les Pauls with a friend of mine, Gibson's improving QC, yadda yadda yadda, and it occurred to me that if there's any primary reason I'd choose something else over an LP, it'd be because scale length just makes it feel tiny to me. I know, I know, 24.75" isn't that big of a difference from the 25.5" I'm used to, but it's big enough a difference that playing one just feels... weird. The tone still sounds just fine to me and with the right guages there's no real difference in tension, but my fingers just feel... out of place. On the other hand, I'm sure it's something that I'd get used to relatively quickly, but in my mind it's still a "strike" against it. 

So... tl;dr: If I was used to 28"+, I'd feel weird playing 27", too. I wouldn't pin it on tone or tension, just on fingering alone. So um... yeah.


----------



## Uncreative123

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> This gonna be good  If I'm not mistaken another guy just recently ordered a flamed koa topped one.




Yeah I'm pretty stoked. I almost went with a tung-oiled finish on the neck at the last second, but ultimately went against it because I wasn't sure how I'd like it. Everything else I have no doubts about. 

OH- and this gave me a really good feeling about my purchase. When I went to do the deposit I realized I was going to be like $9 short (didn't know they were going to add shipping to the deposit) because I'm waiting on like $1400 to clear my bank account so I called Carvin customer service to see if there was anything they could do (because I didn't have the patience to just wait 'til tomorrow, lol). Sure enough they were able to help. We had to do the entire build-order over the phone but that was really easy and fast and they confirmed everything with me and sent me the e-mail with all the specs. Let me pay pretty much whatever I wanted for the deposit too. Said it would go to the custom shop right away and it'd then it'd be 6-8 weeks. Said I should get a post-card in 10 days or so with everything on it and the expected ship date. So awesome dealing with them so far.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Uncreative123 said:


> Yeah I'm pretty stoked. I almost went with a tung-oiled finish on the neck at the last second, but ultimately went against it because I wasn't sure how I'd like it. Everything else I have no doubts about.
> 
> OH- and this gave me a really good feeling about my purchase. When I went to do the deposit I realized I was going to be like $9 short (didn't know they were going to add shipping to the deposit) because I'm waiting on like $1400 to clear my bank account so I called Carvin customer service to see if there was anything they could do (because I didn't have the patience to just wait 'til tomorrow, lol). Sure enough they were able to help. We had to do the entire build-order over the phone but that was really easy and fast and they confirmed everything with me and sent me the e-mail with all the specs. Let me pay pretty much whatever I wanted for the deposit too. Said it would go to the custom shop right away and it'd then it'd be 6-8 weeks. Said I should get a post-card in 10 days or so with everything on it and the expected ship date. So awesome dealing with them so far.



Wow that's great of them!


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Uncreative123 said:


> Yeah I'm pretty stoked. I almost went with a tung-oiled finish on the neck at the last second, but ultimately went against it because I wasn't sure how I'd like it. Everything else I have no doubts about.
> 
> OH- and this gave me a really good feeling about my purchase. When I went to do the deposit I realized I was going to be like $9 short (didn't know they were going to add shipping to the deposit) because I'm waiting on like $1400 to clear my bank account so I called Carvin customer service to see if there was anything they could do (because I didn't have the patience to just wait 'til tomorrow, lol). Sure enough they were able to help. We had to do the entire build-order over the phone but that was really easy and fast and they confirmed everything with me and sent me the e-mail with all the specs. Let me pay pretty much whatever I wanted for the deposit too. Said it would go to the custom shop right away and it'd then it'd be 6-8 weeks. Said I should get a post-card in 10 days or so with everything on it and the expected ship date. So awesome dealing with them so far.



If you did it by phone, then you should receive a free Carvin strap afaik  I just did it by email, my postcard says completion date 19th dec, stoked!


----------



## VILARIKA

Uncreative123 said:


> Just put down my deposit on this:



You, are going to have a nice NGD my friend.


----------



## Napalm

The anticipation is killing me. I wan too see someones finished product.


----------



## MTech

xwmucradiox said:


> That show was in Anaheim. Its possible that someone from Carvin just showed up with the guitar and asked him to check it out.


I got to talk to Tosin the other night and he was only using Ibanez so I asked about this.. Carvin gave him the 8. He said they're actually REALLY nice and plays great but it's not his Ibanez and it doesn't have all the knobs etc that he likes to have let alone where he's got them. His main two guitars are the Natural Neckthru and the new White one and he's got 3 Axe FX's in his Rack. (Something I noticed cause it looked weird to me is the heel on the neck thru really sticks out rather than being more contoured into the body, maybe it just looks that way because it's so big being an 8) also I picked his brain about scales and he said 27" is where it's at....if you're going to be playing leads he said you don't want anything bigger or it starts getting really noticeable so if you're that worried about the low side he'd only suggest 27.5", but he uses 10-80 gauge strings and has no problem with 27" and having great tone.


----------



## SYLrules88

woohoo just sold my intrepid, now i can afford the downpayment!

theres two things in life that make me stop what im doing and just stare. fergie shaking her ass, and flamed koa . i cant WAIT to see these first ones roll in. its going to make my wait absolutely horrible though hahah


----------



## JPhoenix19

MTech said:


> I got to talk to Tosin the other night and he was only using Ibanez so I asked about this.. Carvin gave him the 8. He said they're actually REALLY nice and plays great but it's not his Ibanez and it doesn't have all the knobs etc that he likes to have let alone where he's got them.



Well, if he doesn't want that Carvin I'd be more than happy to provide it a good loving home.


----------



## SYLrules88

aaaaaaaaaaaand mine is ordered. koa is involved.  cant wait!


----------



## Tom 1.0

i too shall be buying one


----------



## Zonk Knuckle

I really want to get one of these, but I'm saving for an AxeFX II


----------



## Jzbass25

MaxOfMetal said:


> What I've always been told by reps was that Ibanez is very cautious about who they give signature guitars to. In the past they've been burned by artists either changing brands at the drop of a hat or creating models that just didn't sell. Due to that they only give signature guitars to artists that either have an extensive career using Ibanez guitars (basically, legacy users), and those who have been in steady bands. Look at their current signature roster, unlike Dean or ESP all the players there have been long time Ibanez players and/or have been involved in one primary project.
> 
> As for LACS, besides Ebony boards not being an option, there isn't really anything they won't do. Let's not forget they made Meshuggah 8-string, 30.5" scale, Lundgren equipped, set-neck guitars before that was "cool". They have no problem making some pretty interesting creations as long as it's based on one of their current production models. They aren't ESP, they're not going to make a carbon copy of a Les Paul or Charvel Star for an artist, but they will make an Artist or Xiphos.
> 
> Before Broderick or Czares are mentioned, Broderick was set to get a signature model guitar, but bailed on Ibanez a month before NAMM, and Czares turned down getting a signature model at the height of his career.
> 
> /OT



Good knowledge, but why won't they do ebony boards? I love ebony!

Also I want an 8 and I love carvin so maybe in time...


----------



## right_to_rage

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> This gonna be good  If I'm not mistaken another guy just recently ordered a flamed koa topped one.



I did! With a walnut body and 5 piece Koa/maple neck. Still waiting for the postcard completion date in the mail...


----------



## Church2224

I am going to be getting one of these bad boys come summer. They look good.

Looks like Carvin did something right.


----------



## Church2224

fusion1 said:


> I just posted a thread over on the Jackson/Charvel forum if there are any plans to do a production 8 string from Jackson or Charvel. I expect to hear crickets chirping on that one.



There are rumors of them doing an 8 string import, probably Indian made though. 

From what I have been told by my dealer Fender gave then them a pretty good sized budget over the new three years for Jackson to grow. They guy who was in charge of getting Ibanez to grow to where it is today is now working for Jackson. 

For the next few years I would just wait and see.


----------



## Zonk Knuckle

I just couldn't resist. I bought one. Though I was trying to save for an AxeFX II, I shouldn't have to worry about that for like 5 months. Apparently, that's how long the wait list is.


----------



## Hollowway

Zonk Knuckle said:


> I just couldn't resist. I bought one. Though I was trying to save for an AxeFX II, I shouldn't have to worry about that for like 5 months. Apparently, that's how long the wait list is.



Nice try mister! No way you get to make a post like that without specs. Lay it on my, brotha!


----------



## Zonk Knuckle

DC800 - Eight String Extended Scale Guitar 
Right Handed
$ 180.00 - FTP - Purple Flame 
$ 0.00 - CS - Satin Matte Finish 
$ 0.00 - -MA - Maple Neck/Alder Body (Standard) 
$ 60.00 - TN - Tung Oil Finish Back Of Neck (Natural Wood)
$ 40.00 - FPH - Flamed Maple Headstock Matches Body Color
$ 0.00 - - 8PH - 8-String Pointed Headstock 4+4 (Standard)
$ 0.00 - -EB - Ebony Fingerboard (Standard) 
$ 30.00 - DMP - White Mother of Pearl Diamond Inlays
$ 40.00 - STJF - Stainless Jumbo Frets .055" H .110" W
$ 0.00 - -R20 - 20in Fretboard Radius (Standard) 
$ 60.00 - BBE - Natural Body Binding w/ Straight Edges
$ 30.00 - BC - Black Hardware 
$ 0.00 - -A80B - A80B Bridge Pickup (Standard) 
$ 0.00 - -A80N - A80N Neck Pickup (Standard) 
$ 0.00 - -400 - Black Coils w/ Black Bezels (Standard)
$ 20.00 - DSLW - Drop Shadow Logo White on Black 
$ 0.00 - -1068 - Carvin 1068 Light Gauge .010 - .068 (Standard)
$ 10.00 - SL - Dunlop Straplocks 
$ 0.00 - HC28S - Black Tolex Hardshell Guitar Case FREE

I almost went with gloss, but I saw a nice picture of purple flame with satin finish and I thought it would look great with that and the natural binding.


----------



## Hollowway

Wow, I didn't know natural body binding was an option. I've been into that look recently.


----------



## Alimination

For those that did purchase one, did they give you an estimate on the date of completion? I guess I'm just curious to see how to sounds before I decide on purchasing one. 

Looks great though, especially for it's price. 

That orange burst...


----------



## Galius

Alimination said:


> For those that did purchase one, did they give you an estimate on the date of completion? I guess I'm just curious to see how to sounds before I decide on purchasing one.
> 
> Looks great though, especially for it's price.
> 
> That orange burst...


Quite a few people have posted completion dates throughout this thread. Mine is January 30th but im sure you will be seeing NGDs in the next 2-3 weeks.


----------



## SYLrules88

i havent got my postcard yet but over the phone, the sales rep told me 6-8 weeks. but yeah we'll be seeing the first ones arrive soon enough, which is only going to make my wait worse!!


----------



## DoomJazz

What, exactly, is natural binding?


----------



## Alimination

Great thanks!

Looking forward to hear the reviews.


----------



## Zonk Knuckle

DoomJazz said:


> What, exactly, is natural binding?


----------



## Alimination

DoomJazz said:


> What, exactly, is natural binding?



EDIT: ^^ ah beat me to it!

Something Like this mang


----------



## DoomJazz

Thank you both^^^


----------



## fusion1

No Carvin 8s before Christmas? ::Sniff::


----------



## pink freud

technomancer said:


> Is there any 8 string aside from Schecters Tosin HASN'T bought one of?



He doesn't have a Teuffel, does he?


----------



## JamesM

pink freud said:


> He doesn't have a Teuffel, does he?



He just read this and was like, "Fuck, I missed one."


----------



## Hollowway

The Armada said:


> He just saw elq's profile and was like, "Fuck, I missed one."



Fixed.


----------



## ZEBOV

Alimination said:


> EDIT: ^^ ah beat me to it!
> 
> Something Like this mang



What would this look like without the natural binding? I thought this is what a mahogany back maple top unpainted guitar without binding looked like.


----------



## HighGain510

ZEBOV said:


> What would this look like without the natural binding? I thought this is what a mahogany back maple unpainted guitar without binding looked like.



Yeah he was wrong using that picture as an example, that's not "natural binding" at all, that's just an unstained maple top that isn't a veneer so it extends beyond the "face" of the guitar, not the same thing at all. Natural binding is where the top is stained and the edge is taped off, then the tape is removed when it is cleared to leave it looking like unstained natural flamed maple. These are more examples of natural binding:














Heck here is one of my pictures that shows it off (natural binding with an opaque top):







That is natural binding.


----------



## ZEBOV

Ah, thanks man.
I already picked out what I want on a DC800, but that won't come until I get a Carvin XB76. But it'll come.


----------



## Alimination

doh, sorry you guys were right. My bad


----------



## ZEBOV

I figured someone would have a DC800 by now!


----------



## lurgar

Just saw on the Carvin site that Tosin has a DC800 he's used on tour. Here are links to a few vids featuring it:

 -- Wave of Babies

 -- CAFO

 -- Cylindrical Sea


Oh my goodness I need extra money like right now...

Edit: DERRRRRP already posted  Oh well, still good stuff to see.


----------



## ZEBOV

Still nobody has theirs yet? I WANT PICS NAO!


----------



## DoomJazz

Just pulled the trigger on my DC800!!!!! 

I'll make an edit to this post when I have the spec's emailed to me so you all can drool over it 

...and now we play the waiting game... 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
DC800 1 ________ ________ 999.00 999.00 
8-STRING ACTIVE GUITAR FIXED B 
KOA 1 ________ ________ 150.00 150.00 
CLEAR MAPLE NECK/KOA BODY SIDE 
TF 1 ________ ________ .00 .00 
TUNG-OILED FINISH 
FMN 1 ________ ________ 200.00 200.00 
FLAMED MAPLE NECK 
FMF 1 ________ ________ 60.00 60.00 
FLAMED MAPLE FINGERBOARD 
NIN 1 ________ ________ .00 .00 
NO TOP INLAYS-SIDE DOTS ONLY 
STJF 1 ________ ________ 40.00 40.00 
STAINLESS STEEL JUMBO FRET 
SL 1 ________ ________ 10.00 10.00 
STRAPLOCKS BY DUNLOP INSTALLED 
GL 1 ________ ________ 20.00 20.00 
GOLD PLATED CARVIN LOGO 
IVN 1 ________ ________ 5.00 5.00 
IVORY GRAPH TECH TUSQ NUT 
G 1 ________ ________ 50.00 50.00 
GOLD PLATED HARDWARE 
HC28S 1 ________ ________ .00 .00 
PROMO CASE BLACK VINYL 8 STR 
OPTDISC-100 1 ________ ________ 100.00- 100.00-
-100.00 PROMO FOR OPTION DISCO ------------ 
NET ORDER: 1,434.00

FREIGHT: 29.00 
SALES TAX: .00 
YOUR SALESPERSON IS KEITH IGHNER ------------ 
ORDER TOTAL: 1,463.00 
LESS DEPOSIT: 292.00 
------------ 
ORDER BALANCE: 1,171.00


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

mine was supposed to be finished 3 days ago, no news here...


----------



## ZEBOV

What's so special about koa? Everyone is getting it!


----------



## JamesM

It's sexy.


----------



## Uncreative123

Carvin's customer service has been awesome. I called to pay off the rest of my guitar and asked about changing the case. Apparently the tweed cases won't even fit the 8 strings and they have completely new cases coming that they still haven't gotten yet. I'm assuming that's part of the delay for most people right now. 

My card said mine should be done 2/1/2012. It's going to be a brutal January.


----------



## ZEBOV

The Armada said:


> It's sexy.



I agree with that, but is there something special about it's tone? I wouldn't choose a tone wood just because it's sexy.


----------



## DoomJazz

ZEBOV said:


> What's so special about koa? Everyone is getting it!



It is an incredible looking wood when finished naturally or with a clear coat

Tonally, it is supposed to be a mahogany like wood, but with a pronounced midrange. And we ALL want midrange now don't we . 

Personally, I was hoping that I would get a piece that had some flaming in it that would match my neck. This guitar should be incredible with it's wood/look combo.


----------



## Sepultorture

Well I WAS excited for this until i saw more active pickup sized pickup goodness, oi, as much as i could just get some covers, i think i'll pass


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Sepultorture said:


> Well I WAS excited for this until i saw more active pickup sized pickup goodness, oi, as much as i could just get some covers, i think i'll pass



these ain't look half bad imho Got Guitar Parts? : Guitar Jones USA


----------



## ZEBOV

Are passives smaller than actives?


----------



## DoomJazz

ZEBOV said:


> Are passives smaller than actives?



Yes.

Unless you get Blackouts Phase I. 

But yes.


----------



## ZEBOV

I have no problem with putting a cover over the pickups, as long as it matches the rest of the hardware.


----------



## DoomJazz

From what I've seen, there are only black covers available, but painting them shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## ZEBOV

Metal-working with the shiniest copper I can find won't be much of a problem. That includes melting the copper.


----------



## DoomJazz

Pics when you're done?


----------



## ZEBOV

If I feel the need to swap out pickups. I probably won't have a DC800 for about 6 months though.


----------



## right_to_rage

February 1st is the official completion date for my first 8 string! Really exited!!!

Specs: FK - Bookmatched Flamed Koa Top	
WAL - Walnut Body	
BBB - Black Sides w/ Black Burst Back 
-CG - Clear Gloss Finish (Standard)	
5K - 5-Piece Koa Neck w/ 2 Maple Stripes	
TN - Tung Oil Finish Back Of Neck (Natural Wood)	
-8PH - 8-String Pointed Headstock 4+4 (Standard)	
FWPH - Figured Walnut Headstock Matches Body Color 
RWF - Rosewood Fingerboard	
NIN - No Top Inlays - Side Dots Only 
STJF - Stainless Jumbo Frets .055" H .110" W	
-R20 - 20in Fretboard Radius (Standard)


----------



## Uncreative123

right_to_rage said:


> February 1st is the official completion date for my first 8 string! Really exited!!!
> 
> Specs: FK - Bookmatched Flamed Koa Top
> WAL - Walnut Body
> BBB - Black Sides w/ Black Burst Back
> -CG - Clear Gloss Finish (Standard)
> 5K - 5-Piece Koa Neck w/ 2 Maple Stripes
> TN - Tung Oil Finish Back Of Neck (Natural Wood)
> -8PH - 8-String Pointed Headstock 4+4 (Standard)
> FWPH - Figured Walnut Headstock Matches Body Color
> RWF - Rosewood Fingerboard
> NIN - No Top Inlays - Side Dots Only totally bare!
> STJF - Stainless Jumbo Frets .055" H .110" W
> -R20 - 20in Fretboard Radius (Standard)



How exactly is the Walnut headstock going to match the body color...when the top is flamed Koa?


----------



## Zonk Knuckle

He either chose the wrong headstock top wood, or wanted it to be different than the body top, which is perfectly fine. "Matches Body Color" is written after every choice and only applies if a color is chosen.


----------



## right_to_rage

Its going to be a clear gloss coat, and i didn't want it to match because i like the look of a mismatched headstock and body much like an RGA121 Prestige. Also, the headstock matches the back of the guitar, its gonna provide a cool dark/light sandwich effect I hope. I literally copy pasted that from the online builder, so it might not make perfect sense.

I'm stoked for the 5 piece neck, gonna look and sound awesome!!!! AHHHHH, January is going to be a difficult month to get through!


----------



## thrsher

My dc800 shipped and arrives on weds


----------



## Zonk Knuckle

thrsher said:


> My dc800 shipped and arrives on weds



You're going to post pics right? Or maybe a NGD thread?


----------



## thrsher

def will post up a NGD


----------



## fusion1

Wow Wednesday is NGD!!!!! I never thought any of them would ship before Jan 1st 2012.


----------



## JPhoenix19

thrsher said:


> My dc800 shipped and arrives on weds



*drools*

I'll read your NGD thread, and die a little inside. Then I'll most likley sell my DC747 and use that and tax return money to buy a DC800 of my own. Thanks, jerk.


----------



## thrsher

SCHEDULED FOR EARLY DELIVERY, I WILL HAVE IT IN A FEW HOURS!!!!!!


----------



## Konfyouzd

thrsher said:


> SCHEDULED FOR EARLY DELIVERY, I WILL HAVE IT IN A FEW HOURS!!!!!!


----------



## Alberto7

You fucking ass. I am JEALOUS as all fuck, and happy for you at the same time . Post a link here to your NGD thread! I don't wanna miss it for the world


----------



## technomancer

ZEBOV said:


> Metal-working with the shiniest copper I can find won't be much of a problem. That includes melting the copper.



Copper covers would look amazing on the right guitar


----------



## Cancer

thrsher said:


> SCHEDULED FOR EARLY DELIVERY, I WILL HAVE IT IN A FEW HOURS!!!!!!



Ahhhh, dude you're killing me.....congrats in advance.


----------



## right_to_rage

thrsher said:


> SCHEDULED FOR EARLY DELIVERY, I WILL HAVE IT IN A FEW HOURS!!!!!!



Thats soo sickkk! Pics!!


----------



## KEVORKIAN

I'll have one on Thursday and will post picts. 

It should look a lot like the one Tosin has in those clips.


----------



## thrsher

UPS screwed me...suprise suprise....guess we all wait till tomorrow....i hate UPS


----------



## JamesM

Ouch.


----------



## Thaeon

That just made ME furious cause I have to wait a day for the review. I can only imagine how you feel. That's a bummer dude...


----------



## Guamskyy

thrsher said:


> UPS screwed me...suprise suprise....guess we all wait till tomorrow....i hate UPS



What service did you choose?


----------



## scherzo1928

thrsher said:


> UPS screwed me...suprise suprise....guess we all wait till tomorrow....i hate UPS


 
UPS in a nutshell.


----------



## 80H

1922 would like to have a word with you about patience and the mail. kidding. its fucking 2011. i want pics.


----------



## Hollowway

thrsher said:


> UPS screwed me...suprise suprise....guess we all wait till tomorrow....i hate UPS



Hopefully they don't just chuck it over the fence like that FedEx guy. 

Also, I thought I could get the jump on you bastards by seeing one in person at the Santa Ana Carvin store. They usually have loads of instruments on hand but I called today and the guy said they don't have them in yet. But it sounds like they will be getting a selection of stock instruments to the store.


----------



## thrsher

i did two day air delivery. shipped on friday and technically supposed to deliver today ( 2 business days) yesturday morning it was in my area and out for delivery and they just didnt even make the attempt, still says out for delivery, they didnt even try to play it off like they tried to deliver, they straight up just ignored the package i guess.


----------



## Herrick

thrsher said:


> i did two day air delivery. shipped on friday and technically supposed to deliver today ( 2 business days) yesturday morning it was in my area and out for delivery and they just didnt even make the attempt, still says out for delivery, they didnt even try to play it off like they tried to deliver, they straight up just ignored the package i guess.



I hate when they do that. A while back, I ordered some computer part (can't remember) and it was just fucking sitting in their building all fucking day. I could have driven there and picked it up myself but they wouldn't let me.


----------



## Guamskyy

thrsher said:


> i did two day air delivery. shipped on friday and technically supposed to deliver today ( 2 business days) yesturday morning it was in my area and out for delivery and they just didnt even make the attempt, still says out for delivery, they didnt even try to play it off like they tried to deliver, they straight up just ignored the package i guess.



Reason why is because of the holiday and Monday, but you chose 2nd day air? Air deliveries are always guaranteed, so you can actually file a claim to get a refund. The only time UPS doesn't give refunds for guaranteed delivery dates are weather factors.

Reason why I know is because I work for a UPS Store, just the franchise store, not the actual UPS, so I'm not the one playing soccer with packages.


----------



## right_to_rage

dang hope things get sorted out


----------



## thrsher

i got the guitar! i will post up when i get home


----------



## Razzy

thrsher said:


> i got the guitar! i will post up when i get home



What? You don't have a camera phone on you RIGHT NOW?!


----------



## synrgy

Razzy said:


> What? You don't have a camera phone on you RIGHT NOW?!



Knowing this crowd, he'd just get yelled at for posting poor quality cell pics.


----------



## Razzy

synrgy said:


> Knowing this crowd, he'd just get yelled at for posting poor quality cell pics.



You're right. When he gets home, he better pull out a Nikon and light some Goddamn candles.

(The candles are for atmosphere.)


----------



## thrsher

my girlfriend just got a nikon d3100 so we will be in business


----------



## Razzy

thrsher said:


> my girlfriend just got a nikon d3100 so we will be in business



That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## JP Universe

(licks lips)


----------



## Alberto7

thrsher said:


> my girlfriend just got a nikon d3100 so we will be in business



YES. I will love you for this.

My sister got a D3100 too, for Christmas, and took some pictures of my DC727 and my friend's RG2228, and they look freaking epic!

Looking forward to this!


----------



## ZEBOV

thrsher said:


> i got the guitar! i will post up when i get home



You're not home yet?


----------



## sojorel

so excited


----------



## JP Universe

Thrsher is probably posting his NGD now.... he's active in this section. I can't wait


----------



## DoomJazz

I just got my expected completion date... February 23... Anyone else feeling the hurt of waiting?


----------



## Hollowway

You know, for you LA guys the Hollywood store probably has them in now. I called both the Santa Ana and the Hollywood store and they both said they were anxiously awaiting them, and the Hollywood store said they were supposed to arrive on Thursday (the 29th). I was down there til yesterday, and my wallet is glad they didn't have them!


----------



## SYLrules88

feb 10


----------



## ZEBOV

I'm surprised that there are only 2 NGD's with the DC800.


----------



## SYLrules88

just wait another 2-ish months, there's gonna be like 10 more haha


----------



## Zonk Knuckle

SYLrules88 said:


> feb 10


my completion date aswell


----------



## jjcor

Finally ordered mine today. Now the wait begins.....8 to 10 weeks. FAWK! I wants now!


----------



## Zonk Knuckle

is 8 to 10 what they're saying for new orders? they must be getting a lot of orders for these.


----------



## Galius

I have to wait until the 30th of this month.....im already going crazy


----------



## celticelk

Zonk Knuckle said:


> is 8 to 10 what they're saying for new orders? they must be getting a lot of orders for these.



Or they're expecting a ton of new orders after NAMM and are trying to manage expectations in advance.


----------



## Valennic

Anyone know how friendly Carvin's financing plan is? I'd love to get me one, but I'd love even more to be able to pay the thing off over time instead of one lump sum.


----------



## Hollowway

8-10 weeks?  Thats like 1.57 seconds in ERG Luthier time. Don't blink or you'll miss it!

Oh how I wish Carvin did these before I bought a custom 8 from every luthier under the sun. Actually, I could still order one and get it before these 1-2+ year customs are done!


----------



## ZEBOV

Valennic said:


> Anyone know how friendly Carvin's financing plan is? I'd love to get me one, but I'd love even more to be able to pay the thing off over time instead of one lump sum.



Pay the lump sum. I financed my Alesis DM10, and I lost my job when I still owed $800 on it. It was really hard to make sure I could keep it, but I barely scraped by. I will never finance an instrument again, not even a $6000 Ibanez Gerald Veasley signature bass.


----------



## Valennic

ZEBOV said:


> Pay the lump sum. I financed my Alesis DM10, and I lost my job when I still owed $800 on it. It was really hard to make sure I could keep it, but I barely scraped by. I will never finance an instrument again, not even a $6000 Ibanez Gerald Veasley signature bass.



Gah, that 5 months no interest thing is really appealing too . Guess I'll suck it up till somewhere in the summertime.


----------



## Ben.Last

Valennic said:


> Gah, that 5 months no interest thing is really appealing too . Guess I'll suck it up till somewhere in the summertime.



Well, use that, pay whatever for 4 months, then pay the rest off in the 5th. Financing is fine as long as you do it intelligently.


----------



## MTech

thrsher said:


> my girlfriend just got a nikon d3100 so we will be in business


Nice, I'm holding off the GAS for awhile to get the D800 since it's coming out in the next couple months... 36MP FTMFW!


----------



## XxXPete

Hey Mtech PM me your number bro..I got a new phone and lost most contacts..thx-Pete


----------



## legacy5k

I have to ask this question, and it was probably already discussed somewhere but I couldn't find it...

Are the new pickups on the DC800 REAL active pickups? Or is it like the options with the old DC727's where it is a passive pickup with a separate preamp on board, making it kind of a pseudo-active pickup?

Just curious because I recently switched to actives for the first time and I really like them. The signal to noise ratio is soooo worth having to dick around with a battery.


----------



## JPhoenix19

legacy5k said:


> I have to ask this question, and it was probably already discussed somewhere but I couldn't find it...
> 
> Are the new pickups on the DC800 REAL active pickups? Or is it like the options with the old DC727's where it is a passive pickup with a separate preamp on board, making it kind of a pseudo-active pickup?
> 
> Just curious because I recently switched to actives for the first time and I really like them. The signal to noise ratio is soooo worth having to dick around with a battery.



From what we've gathered from some of the DC800 NGD threads, it looks like the pickups are passive with an active preamp.


----------



## Zonk Knuckle

JPhoenix19 said:


> From what we've gathered from some of the DC800 NGD threads, it looks like the pickups are passive with an active preamp.


IDK I think they're real actives, just the preamp is outside the pickup instead of built into it. I'm not 100% on that.


----------



## MJS

Yeah, they're active.


----------



## krovx

Mine shipped out yesterday or Monday


----------



## JPhoenix19

Zonk Knuckle said:


> IDK I think they're real actives, just the preamp is outside the pickup instead of built into it.



Which would make them... passive?  Maybe I just don't understand the difference between active pups with the electronics outside the pickup and passive pickups hooked up to an active preamp.

But that's neither here nor there. To be back on topic, I'm still GAS'ing hard for one of these- or a DC700. GAH! I need more money!


----------



## Ben.Last

No, that wouldn't make them passive. The difference is not based in the pickups having an internal preamp or not. From Wiki:



"Pickups can be either active or passive. Pickups, apart from optical types, are inherently passive transducers. "Active" pickups incorporate electronic circuitry to modify the signal. "Passive" pickups are usually wire wound around a magnet, and are the most common type used. They can generate electric potential without need for external power, though their output is relatively low, and the harmonic content of output depends greatly on the winding.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EMG_81 


Active pickups require an electrical source of energy (usually one or two 9V batteries) to operate and include an electronic preamp, active filters, active EQ and other sound-shaping features. They can sometimes give much higher possible output. They also are less affected in tone by varying lengths of the electric cable connecting the guitar to the amplifier, and amplifier input characteristics. Magnetic pickups used with 'active' circuitry usually feature a lower inductance (and initially lower output) winding that tends to give a flatter frequency response curve"


----------



## Scattered Messiah

This is conjuring major GAS upon me... Even though I did not really as much as think about aqquiring any 8string before a week or so.
Gladly I was shown the wrongness of my ways - Me does totally need an 8string with birdseye maple fretboard! 

So I guess the money accumulated over the last half year will come handy as this semesters "how to raise my motivation to study for the Xamtz"-programm
.
.
.
(What the heck do I need an oven for, If i can have an 8string!  )


----------



## DoomJazz

The pickups that come in this thing don't matter, we all know that half of us are either buying some 808x's while we wait, or saving for BKP's and buying or making EMG sized pup covers 

I'll be getting the 808x's in white. No need to put that battery box to waste...


----------



## Zonk Knuckle

No offense, but I hate when people assume pickups are going to suck and plan to get replacements without ever hearing the original pickups.


----------



## DoomJazz

Zonk Knuckle said:


> No offense, but I hate when people assume pickups are going to suck and plan to get replacements without ever hearing the original pickups.



Completely fair point my friend.


----------



## Hollowway

Yeah, I haven't heard these pups but I've never understood the hate for the regular pups on Carvin 727s/747s.  There are a lot of pickups I dislike. Those are pretty good, IMO.


----------



## JPhoenix19

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, I haven't heard these pups but I've never understood the hate for the regular pups on Carvin 727s/747s.  There are a lot of pickups I dislike. Those are pretty good, IMO.



Me either. They are warm and very versatile.


----------



## legacy5k

I found them to be extremely noisy, so I swapped 'em.


----------



## Galius

Looks like my 3 weeks of waiting is going to be VERY painful......

Carvin.com BBS :: View topic - DC800. Perfect.


----------



## DoomJazz

Galius said:


> Looks like my 3 weeks of waiting is going to be VERY painful......
> 
> Carvin.com BBS :: View topic - DC800. Perfect.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Burl tops =


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Holy mother of god, I'm so glad I've ordered a burl top one!!!


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Holy baby batter stains! That burl top is wicked!


----------



## thrsher

i would be so annoyed with those mismatched wings


----------



## Mindcrime1204

thrsher said:


> i would be so annoyed with those mismatched wings


 
I totally didnt notice till you said something...

That being said, I'm so in love with the top that I think I could let it slide.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

thrsher said:


> i would be so annoyed with those mismatched wings



Yeah just noticed. I wouldn't be that annoyed, but that's just me...if it was the top, then I would be really pissed off though.


----------



## HighGain510

thrsher said:


> i would be so annoyed with those mismatched wings



That was the first thing I noticed.  It's like a game of "spot the flaw" sometimes when I see Carvin NGDs anymore, and it's a darn shame because the rest of the guitar is awesome.  Bet it still plays and sounds great, but it is something that would annoy the shit out of me too.


----------



## thrsher

i'm just grateful i have yet to spot a flaw, my walnuts wings were a match


----------



## Key_Maker

Does somebody plays looking the back of the guitar?

C'mon guys! SSO is now the bitching forum where everybody bitches about the bitching of the bitches that bitches bitches who bought bitches gear.


----------



## Alberto7

^ I'll pretend I didn't read that.


----------



## MJS

Key_Maker said:


> Does somebody plays looking the back of the guitar?



There's a pretty good chance that anyone choosing clear over a solid color finish plans on looking at what's underneath.


----------



## Key_Maker

MJS said:


> There's a pretty good chance that anyone choosing clear over a solid color finish plans on looking at what's underneath.



Although i undertand that, the specs doesn't say that is "Matching body wings" and i really think does not look bad at all, but bitching about it is just being too picky over that wonderful guitar.


----------



## DoomJazz

I LOVE when the wings are mismatched, my jazz buddy has a tobias bass with that same fault


----------



## thrsher

i wouldn't constitute an observation as bitching. i just got a carvin 8 and got an option 50 because i love the look of a natural back guitar and mine happened to be walnut and to have to wings not match would have been very upsetting.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Yeah thats just lazy on their part


----------



## Galius

I think maybe some peole are over reacting to the wings not being the same grain. The owner dont seem to care, and even me being pretty picky dont seem to think it looks bad or is a big deal. Im sure this dosent happen all that often. I dont know if its just this forum, but I swear whenever something like this pops up it turns into a shit-storm. Thats just my 2 cents.

And further I cant say i have seen a more beautiful guitar (minus the "flaw") in all my years on the forum that didnt cost twice the price.


----------



## MJS

Key_Maker said:


> Although i undertand that, the specs doesn't say that is "Matching body wings" and i really think does not look bad at all, but bitching about it is just being too picky over that wonderful guitar.



Being a wonderful guitar is exactly what justifies the nitpicking. The more you spend, the more attention to detail you expect. 

And that's not something you need to spec out with "match body wings." We're not exactly talking about bookmatching a top. 

It's still a great guitar and I'd love to have it, but in reality, Carvin lucked out in shipping that to someone that doesn't mind. There's also a chance they ran it by him before shipping it... maybe even offering to paint the back, knock money off, rebuild it, etc...


----------



## Galius

So ive been noticing that Carvin is advertising the $100 off the price and 50% off options. Is this for real or are the options usually the same price as right now? Anyone that have purchased guitars from these guyus chime in here. I ask because I noticed that some options such as the burl and spalted tops have $800 crossed out and say $400 next to it. If they really do charge $800 normally thats pretty crazy. I need to know if I should order a 2nd carvin ASAP or if im safe to wait lol


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Galius said:


> So ive been noticing that Carvin is advertising the $100 off the price and 50% off options. Is this for real or are the options usually the same price as right now? Anyone that has bouten guitars from these guyus chime in here. I ask because I noticed that some options such as the burl and spalted tops have $800 crossed out and say $400 next to it. If they really do charge $800 normally thats pretty crazy. I need to know if I should order a 2nd carvin ASAP or if im safe to wait lol



They run that "half off options" thing all the time. I bought three Carvins direct over the course of two years and all three times they were advertising "half off options".


----------



## vampiregenocide

Just specced mine out. Damn you U.S guys have it good.


----------



## HighGain510

Key_Maker said:


> Although i undertand that, the specs doesn't say that is "Matching body wings" and i really think does not look bad at all, but bitching about it is just being too picky over that wonderful guitar.



Your use of the word "bitching" seems a bit odd, no one who mentioned it "bitched" whatsoever. Merely making the observation that most $1K+ guitars have a body wood selected from the same billet and NOT seeing that on a $1K+ guitar seeming odd is not bitching. It's a cost-cutting measure by Carvin where they have two random pieces they're using instead of buying a larger block and using the same matching piece cut in half, plain and simple. Does it make the guitar sound worse? I doubt you could audibly tell the difference. On a guitar with a translucent finish does it bug a lot of folks? I'd bet more than likely yes it does. As already stated, if aesthetics DIDN'T matter to people why would you bother with anything other than an opaque black finish?


----------



## HighGain510

MaxOfMetal said:


> They run that "half off options" thing all the time. I bought three Carvins direct over the course of two years and all three times they were advertising "half off options".



Yeah and I've noticed when they're not running the "half off options" deal the prices on options are lower. It's like an artificial incentive to make people think they're saving a ton of money. They mark a quilted top with a trans finish at $350 with 50% off right now or when they take away the 50% off, they used to make the "normal" price drop down to $175. I don't know if that's still how they're doing it, but it was a trend I noticed in the past.  Psychological salesman trick!  Seems like you're saving a ton of money when in reality you actually aren't.


----------



## MTech

Don't forget they give you an extra 15% off if you're friends with them on Facebook or at least the one rep used to do that for people....


----------



## Razzy

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah and I've noticed when they're not running the "half off options" deal the prices on options are lower. It's like an artificial incentive to make people think they're saving a ton of money. They mark a quilted top with a trans finish at $350 with 50% off right now or when they take away the 50% off, they used to make the "normal" price drop down to $175. I don't know if that's still how they're doing it, but it was a trend I noticed in the past.  Psychological salesman trick!  Seems like you're saving a ton of money when in reality you actually aren't.



Dude, come on. There's a HUGE difference between an option being $400, and being half of $800.


----------



## HighGain510

Razzy said:


> Dude, come on. There's a HUGE difference between an option being $400, and being half of $800.



DERP.


----------



## fusion1

So why is the FREE hardshell case still showing up as $69 and it does add it to the fnal price? The cases are still free right? When I first used the builder when these were announced the case had a -$69 deducted from price. Now it is not doing this. Anyone else having this same issue now?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

fusion1 said:


> So why is the FREE hardshell case still showing up as $69 and it does add it to the fnal price? The cases are still free right? When I first used the builder when these were announced the case had a -$69 deducted from price. Now it is not doing this. Anyone else having this same issue now?



Call up Carvin. Probably an error on their end.


----------



## Uncreative123

fusion1 said:


> So why is the FREE hardshell case still showing up as $69 and it does add it to the fnal price? The cases are still free right? When I first used the builder when these were announced the case had a -$69 deducted from price. Now it is not doing this. Anyone else having this same issue now?




It's deducted from your final price- but yes, it will still show up on your final build price until you get (or request) a final bill/statement from Carvin. Once someone at Carvin goes over it, then it gets deducted (or that appears to be the case anyway). They also subtract any matching woods to lower the price. For example, if you got like all Koa body, Koa top, koa neck it's actually less than how it comes up on the builder because for some reason it can't automatically compute that. I would just call them, they can probably explain it better.


And I have seen quite a few other Carvin's with mis-matched wings, so I'm thinking this is a regular practice of theirs. Hopefully mine comes out OK...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I would order by phone btw, supposedly if you make it clear you're in "buy now" mode they throw freebies in


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I would order by phone btw, supposedly if you make it clear you're in "buy now" mode they throw freebies in



Correct, Carvin straps or something like that


----------



## Infinite Recursion

Are the pickups in it EMG-sized?


----------



## right_to_rage

Yep they are routed to EMG route size


----------



## krovx

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...-ngd-carvin-dc800-honeyburst.html#post2820181

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xpk5NHimF3I







More pics and info above!


----------



## renzoip

Just pulled the trigger on a DC800!! 


Mandatory Spec List: 

- DC800 Right Handed Fixed Bridge
- Swamp Ash Body / Maple Neck
- Figured Claro Walnut Top
- Clear Gloss Finish
- 5 Piece Maple Neck w/ 2 Walnut Stripes
- 20" radius
- Flamed Maple Fingerboard
- No Top Inlays
- Stainless Jumbo Frets
- Matching Claro Walnut Headstock
- Black Hardware
- White Logo
- Black Tolex Case


8-10 weeks is the turnaroud time I was quoted, let the waiting game begin...


----------



## Uncreative123

Ugh, I just ordered another one- still weeks away from receiving the first. I swear though, I'll wait 'til I have at least one before getting a third.



Also- the cases are no longer free even though on the site it says they are. Apparently that IS an error on the website. The 'free case' promotion has ended.


----------



## DoomJazz

Uncreative123 said:


> Ugh, I just ordered another one- still weeks away from receiving the first. I swear though, I'll wait 'til I have at least one before getting a third.


----------



## Alberto7

Uncreative123 said:


> Ugh, I just ordered another one- still weeks away from receiving the first. I swear though, I'll wait 'til I have at least one before getting a third.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Mine's not completed yet, I'm wondering if something happened... :/


----------



## thrsher

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Mine's not completed yet, I'm wondering if something happened... :/


 

i would call them, they will get the full details of where it is


----------



## VILARIKA

I thought there would have been some videos by now of people playing their DC800's (minus Tosin)...


----------



## MJS

Uncreative123 said:


> Ugh, I just ordered another one- still weeks away from receiving the first. I swear though, I'll wait 'til I have at least one before getting a third.



Only 2?! I'd go ahead and order 3 more now. You really need at least 5 to be sure you like it, then go ahead and order one in each color after that. 



VILARIKA said:


> I thought there would have been some videos by now of people playing their DC800's (minus Tosin)...



Shane seems to have vanished from this thread, but he said he loves his & will be playing it at NAMM, so there should be a bunch of videos of him floating around on youtube after that... assuming nothing surfaces before then.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

_"I saw your guitar on Saturday, and let me tell you... It's awesome! They liked it so much, that they decided to take it to the photo room and take pictures for the website/ catalog. It should be leaving the factory today or tomorrow."
_
*YES!!!!*


----------



## Alberto7

^ There's what happened to it!  You're one lucky dude, my friend!


----------



## aWoodenShip

^


----------



## SYLrules88

renzoip said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a DC800!!
> 
> 
> Mandatory Spec List:
> 
> - DC800 Right Handed Fixed Bridge
> - Swamp Ash Body / Maple Neck
> - Figured Claro Walnut Top
> - Clear Gloss Finish
> - 5 Piece Maple Neck w/ 2 Walnut Stripes
> - 20" radius
> - Flamed Maple Fingerboard
> - No Top Inlays
> - Stainless Jumbo Frets
> - Matching Claro Walnut Headstock
> - Black Hardware
> - White Logo
> - Black Tolex Case
> 
> 
> 8-10 weeks is the turnaroud time I was quoted, let the waiting game begin...


 
killer specs man!


----------



## Andrenighthound

went to the carvin shop in orange county today but they had no 8 string guitars in stock. That sucks.


----------



## JaxoBuzzo

Whose dick do I have to suck to make one silverburst?


----------



## fusion1

+1 

I was asking the same thing on the Carvin BBS and got no response as of yet.



JaxoBuzzo said:


> Whose dick do I have to suck to make one silverburst?


----------



## krovx

fusion1 said:


> +1
> 
> I was asking the same thing on the Carvin BBS and got no response as of yet.



Custom paint can be expensive with Carvin....even colors they used to offer  I wanted Lava pearl orange and they wanted 400 bucks to do it, plus making it non-returnable. I am sure they will do it ( I have seen silver and ghost bursts in the past) just have money in hand to do it.


----------



## nightflameauto

Also, you have to talk to exactly the right person to get "custom" paint options. Most of the phone reps will just click through their version of the configurator and if it isn't there they'll say it's not doable.

I believe years ago one of the dudes that would get it right was Kevin, but it's been a long, LONG time since I've ordered a Carvin. He may not even be there anymore.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

nightflameauto said:


> Also, you have to talk to exactly the right person to get "custom" paint options. Most of the phone reps will just click through their version of the configurator and if it isn't there they'll say it's not doable.
> 
> I believe years ago one of the dudes that would get it right was Kevin, but it's been a long, LONG time since I've ordered a Carvin. He may not even be there anymore.



Kevin is the man. Best customer service I've ever had, truly nice guy.


----------



## Brandon

Has anyone who has gotten their DC800 noticed how long it took from the card date until it was actually shipped? My card date was Monday the 16th, I was hoping to get it right before I go to NAMM, but I guess that was wishful thinking, huh?


----------



## SYLrules88

The rep I talked to on the phone was Keith. He was a pretty cool guy, very friendly, and didn't charge me extra for a few requests I made regarding my top wood. Ill let yall know if everything comes out as I requested!


----------



## brector

Ordered my DC800 yesterday when I got home from work. Spoke with Eddie on the phone, was very nice and helpful. Here are the specs:

-mahogany neck and body
-clear satin matt finish
-jet black
-rosewood fretboard
-no top inlays, side dots only
-satin finish on back of neck
-stainless jumbo fret
-black chrome plated hardware
-black logo
-dunlop straplocks
-hard case

I know it isn't anything fancy (I can't justify spending more for the nice tops and finishes), but it is my first 8 string, and my first guitar that costs more than $500 so I am beyond happy 

-Brian


----------



## Zonk Knuckle

If you paid extra for satin neck, you didn't have to. It's included when you chose satin matte finish for the body.


----------



## brector

Zonk Knuckle said:


> If you paid extra for satin neck, you didn't have to. It's included when you chose satin matte finish for the body.



Crap, I will have to check. I told him I wanted to see the wood on the back of the neck and he said that was the option for it lol

-Brian


----------



## Zonk Knuckle

Tung oil finish shows the wood.


----------



## Uncreative123

Got my second card in the mail today: 3/13. Ugh.


----------



## fusion1

when I look at this I think of the infamous Howard Dean scream of 2007. Is this supposed to be a representation of this?



aWoodenShip said:


> ^


----------



## fusion1

When did you place your order? 



Uncreative123 said:


> Got my second card in the mail today: 3/13. Ugh.


----------



## Zonk Knuckle

fusion1 said:


> when I look at this I think of the infamous Howard Dean scream of 2007. Is this supposed to be a representation of this?



I don't think so. Also, I remember that moment. I believe it was 2004 or 2005.


----------



## fusion1

yeeeeaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






Looks like a drawing similar to the infamous Dean sCREAM


----------



## aWoodenShip

fusion1 said:


> when I look at this I think of the infamous Howard Dean scream of 2007. Is this supposed to be a representation of this?



I think it's supposed to be a drawing of the newspaper guy from the Spiderman movies actually.


----------



## Uncreative123

fusion1 said:


> When did you place your order?




1/11. My first one should be done on 2/1- which I placed on 12/5. I think that's a more accurate estimate than what most people who have their guitars now/will in the next week got since I placed that order after they started doing the 8-10 week estimate. 

The waiting is brutal.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

^^^^^ I thought it was Byahhh! ??


----------



## DavidLopezJr

I know I shouldn't be bitching but anyone wanna join me in bugging Carvin to start working on a 8 string version of the Holdsworth pickups to go in these?


----------



## Zonk Knuckle

I'm not sure if you're the least bit serious, but that would be a waste of time/effort IMO.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Zonk Knuckle said:


> I'm not sure if you're the least bit serious, but that would be a waste of time/effort IMO.



It's never a waste of time or effort to ask a company for something you, and hopefully others, want. Without constant asking we wouldn't have models like the DC700, DC800, TLB60, etc.


----------



## Zonk Knuckle

That's right. But, I just thought what he was asking for was silly. I mean Carvin still only makes one set of 7 string passive pickups. People have asked for a lot of things from them. The most surprising thing they've done is the DC800, but that made a lot of sense considering the increasing popularity of 8 strings.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Zonk Knuckle said:


> That's right. But, I just thought what he was asking for was silly. I mean Carvin still only makes one set of 7 string passive pickups. People have asked for a lot of things from them. The most surprising thing they've done is the DC800, but that made a lot of sense considering the increasing popularity of 8 strings.



I didn't say Carvin would listen, but down the road, if enough *paying* customers ask for it, who knows.


----------



## DavidLopezJr

Not to be rude at all but I don't see how it's silly to ask for something simple like passive pickups. It's not like I'm asking for BKPs to come stock lol. I simply just want a passive route 8 string Carvin. I've already asked and been denied but I've seen them start slowly listening to things when enough people bug them. I'm sure as has been said, that if enough paying customers bugged them for it, they'll hopefully eventually start doing it. Just me dreaming for a passive route 8 that isnt a $2000 Ibanez RG2228A. I really don't want to pay about another grand, (I'm spec'd out around $1100), for just routes. But I understand how the business works and the effort that carvin themselves would have to do to imply the setup.

Also to the current owners, how do the neck profiles compare to a RG2228?


----------



## Zonk Knuckle

Sorry, I didn't mean to call your request silly. I meant that it's silly to think they would make 8 string Holdsworth pickups. There won't be a lot of people asking for that. Though asking for Carvin 8 string passive pickups is not silly at all. I would like to see that.


----------



## Uncreative123

No need to "bug" them- they have a 'product suggestion' sub-forum on the Carvin forum. I made a thread for off-center dots.

Go to town.


----------



## DavidLopezJr

Zonk Knuckle said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to call your request silly. I meant that it's silly to think they would make 8 string Holdsworth pickups. There won't be a lot of people asking for that. Though asking for Carvin 8 string passive pickups is not silly at all. I would like to see that.


O it's fine man ha The 8 string holdsworth idea on one hand I do think is ridiculous and I came up with the idea lol


----------



## Konfyouzd

MaxOfMetal said:


> I didn't say Carvin would listen, but down the road, if enough *paying* customers ask for it, who knows.


 
This... 

I may be comparing apples to oranges, but there were a lot of things that Kurt at Rondo said no to at first and several custom shop runs later, VOILA it's available all of a sudden.

Also... 

Ever been in class and had a question but you didn't ask it bc you thought, "people will think this is silly," only to wait out long enough for someone else to ask the same question at which point you find out that same question was more or less on everyone's mind? No one knows til it's brought up.

The same could be the case for anything you'd want to ask Carvin. The worst that could happen is they say no and you remain in the same boat.


----------



## MacTown09

I am gonna put in my order for one soon. I want to go for the vintage cream finish with natural binding. I wanna see someone else with some vintage cream though! has anyone ordered one yet in that color??


----------



## Konfyouzd

On a similar topic (not to steal your thunder) what is the difference between the white/white and the classic white? I feel like they used the same sample pic on their site.


----------



## MacTown09

Konfyouzd said:


> On a similar topic (not to steal your thunder) what is the difference between the white/white and the classic white? I feel like they used the same sample pic on their site.


 
Haha I saw that as well and here is what I thought the answer might be. 

Classic White: 






White/White:





Vintage Cream:






The colors i used were artic white, alpine white, and yngwie custom respectively.


----------



## right_to_rage

My guitarist Mike got one in White/White, its gonna be badass. Also, one week until my Koa/Walnut is done!!!!


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ A buddy of mine got one in classic white. Post pics.


----------



## SYLrules88

right_to_rage said:


> My guitarist Mike got one in White/White, its gonna be badass. Also, one week until my Koa/Walnut is done!!!!


 
koa body and walnut top or walnut body and koa top? i hope we didnt get identical axes!


----------



## linguos

I feel like this must have been asked but there's too many pages for mobile.

How's a 27" scale on dropped E? I need it clear and crisp and I'm loath to gettig an Agile over a Carvin.


----------



## -42-

linguos said:


> I feel like this must have been asked but there's too many pages for mobile.
> 
> How's a 27" scale on dropped E? I need it clear and crisp and I'm loath to gettig an Agile over a Carvin.








Works for some guys.


----------



## DoomJazz

-42- said:


> Works for some guys.


----------



## jam3v

What's the consensus on these bad boys? New standard? Cause I'm not buying an RG2228 and what I've read of the RGA8 is not promising..


----------



## right_to_rage

SYLrules88 said:


> koa body and walnut top or walnut body and koa top? i hope we didnt get identical axes!



Flamed Koa top, Walnut body, 5 piece koa/maple neck


----------



## Zonk Knuckle

jam3v said:


> What's the consensus on these bad boys? New standard? Cause I'm not buying an RG2228 and what I've read of the RGA8 is not promising..



Yeah, I mean all Carvins cost half as much as they should. Now that they make 8 strings, there's no good reason (that I can see) to get anything else unless cost is no issue and you need a unique, fully custom guitar.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Zonk Knuckle said:


> there's no good reason (that I can see) to get anything else unless cost is no issue and you need a unique, fully custom guitar.


 
Or you don't live in the US .


----------



## Uncreative123

I was told today mine is currently in buffing and should be ready to be sent out next week. So far it's looking like it's on right schedule with the card date (2/1). 


Again, the waiting is unbearable.


----------



## HighGain510

jam3v said:


> What's the consensus on these bad boys? New standard? Cause I'm not buying an RG2228 and what I've read of the RGA8 is not promising..



One thing to consider with Carvins in general though is that the typical resale is not so hot, and I say this having ordered several Carvins new so I'm speaking from experience...


----------



## ZEBOV

Konfyouzd said:


> On a similar topic (not to steal your thunder) what is the difference between the white/white and the classic white? I feel like they used the same sample pic on their site.



I'm colorblind, and I can see a VERY slight difference.


----------



## SirMyghin

Konfyouzd said:


> On a similar topic (not to steal your thunder) what is the difference between the white/white and the classic white? I feel like they used the same sample pic on their site.




White/white is actually white, or toner white, like a JEM. Classic white kind of tries to mimic how nitro would age and yellow over the previous white, and the colour fade over time, often going to 'cream'. So think obnoxious white 80s metal V's and you are getting to w/w territory.


----------



## Galius

Just called and checked on mine since it was exstimated to be done yesterday, and they said its running a week or so behind


----------



## Brandon

Galius said:


> Just called and checked on mine since it was exstimated to be done yesterday, and they said its running a week or so behind



Hey man, mine was doubly delayed due to NAMM and the holidays.  

The wait is awful, but you'll survive, and it will definitely be worth it once it arrives.


----------



## right_to_rage

I guess thats why mine is delayed too, 2 weeks!


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Mine is ready, will ship tomorrow! yay!!!


----------



## Galius

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Mine is ready, will ship tomorrow! yay!!!


 

I thought you posted on the 16th or 18th saying it was done and they were taking pictures of it?


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Galius said:


> I thought you posted on the 16th or 18th saying it was done and they were taking pictures of it?



Kevin @ Carvin said it was finished but then there was NAMM and didn't receive any updates...just got an invoice, payed it, and it's ready to be shipped


----------



## MJS

They added a DC800 on the guitars-in-stock page, if anyone's interested.


----------



## ZEBOV

GOD DAMN! Deep Tiger Eye is beautiful! It almost makes me wish I hadn't ordered an XB76 yesterday. Almost.


----------



## MacTown09

ZEBOV said:


> GOD DAMN! Deep Tiger Eye is beautiful! It almost makes me wish I hadn't ordered an XB76 yesterday. Almost.





That thing is grogeous! I wish I had to money


----------



## Thaeon

Just ordered a solid Walnut with claro top, flamed maple fret board, Stainless jumbo fret, black hardware beast. 

*MOD EDIT: Keep it to the classifieds. *


----------



## Cancer

-42- said:


>




Only you can prevent forest fires.......







jk....much love for our man Tosin.


----------



## Uncreative123

MJS said:


> They added a DC800 on the guitars-in-stock page, if anyone's interested.




The quilt on that thing is insane. Very tempting...

Carvin told me yesterday that they were delayed because they ran out of bridges for the DC800s. I was told mine would ship out this past week, but that didn't happen. It's anyone's guess now... I think there are still some people here with earlier card dates than mine who still haven't gotten theirs so I don't have any hopes of it going out next week either.


----------



## Ben.Last

I wonder if something funky is going on at Hipshot (if they're just getting inundated with orders or something) because they sent Scott from Acacia Guitars a nickel, righty bridge for my build instead of the black, lefty one that he ordered.


----------



## Galius

Uncreative123 said:


> The quilt on that thing is insane. Very tempting...
> 
> Carvin told me yesterday that they were delayed because they ran out of bridges for the DC800s. I was told mine would ship out this past week, but that didn't happen. It's anyone's guess now... I think there are still some people here with earlier card dates than mine who still haven't gotten theirs so I don't have any hopes of it going out next week either.


 
My ship date was Jan 30th and I called on the Feb 1st to check on mine. I was told it was delayed by a week or so. He told me that if I watch my credit card for the remaining balance to be charged I would be able to get an early heads up before I get the shimpent email. I just checked my credit card balance and it looks like it was added last night! Looks like I may have my new toy next week 

EDIT : I just went to the site and tried to track my order. Looks like it shipped yesterday, and will be here on the 8th!! I thought they would let me know it shipped at least!!


----------



## Hollowway

MJS said:


> They added a DC800 on the guitars-in-stock page, if anyone's interested.



I am a weak, weak man.


----------



## Uncreative123

haha that didn't take long- that guitar already sold. 



Galius said:


> My ship date was Jan 30th and I called on the Feb 1st to check on mine. I was told it was delayed by a week or so. He told me that if I watch my credit card for the remaining balance to be charged I would be able to get an early heads up before I get the shimpent email. I just checked my credit card balance and it looks like it was added last night! Looks like I may have my new toy next week
> 
> EDIT : I just went to the site and tried to track my order. Looks like it shipped yesterday, and will be here on the 8th!! I thought they would let me know it shipped at least!!




Hopefully mine will ship out Monday then. My date was only two days after yours. They said they'll call to let me know before it goes, but I'm sure it'll go down the same way yours did.


----------



## VILARIKA

MJS said:


> They added a DC800 on the guitars-in-stock page, if anyone's interested.



How do you guys think this would look with black hardware?


----------



## ZEBOV

VILARIKA said:


> How do you guys think this would look with black hardware?



Black is the last color I'd choose with Deep Tiger Eye. I think gold hardware would look best with the color.


----------



## VILARIKA

ZEBOV said:


> Black is the last color I'd choose with Deep Tiger Eye. I think gold hardware would look best with the color.



Hmm... for me, the finish is already boastful, so i'd prefer a more mellow color hardware. Gold would make the guitar too flashy for me, and silver looks a little cheap to me with the Deep Tiger Eye finish, so I thought maybe black would blend in well. I'm sure for most though, gold would be the best addition to the finish.


----------



## Uncreative123

VILARIKA said:


> Hmm... for me, the finish is already boastful, so i'd prefer a more mellow color hardware. Gold would make the guitar too flashy for me, and silver looks a little cheap to me with the Deep Tiger Eye finish, so I thought maybe black would blend in well. I'm sure for most though, gold would be the best addition to the finish.




I'm with you, I think it'd look better with black hardware. I understand what you mean about the Gold hardware. The hardest choice for me when building my DC800s was the hardware color. I ended up with gold on both. I would never get chrome....ever.


----------



## Lirtle

All the DC800 NGDs are making me want to sell my RG2228 to get one of these.


----------



## Hollowway

Hey I thought that Carvin HSC were free, and only the tweed case was an upcharge. But the guitar builder on the website shows them as being a charge now. Am I imagining that they were free in the past? Or did that change?


----------



## Galius

I think it may have been a limited time promo for the free case.


----------



## Zonk Knuckle

They were free. They do that sometimes. I got mine for free.


----------



## DavidLopezJr

MJS said:


> They added a DC800 on the guitars-in-stock page, if anyone's interested.


What wood did they use for it? Mahogany wings and neck?


----------



## MacTown09

DavidLopezJr said:


> What wood did they use for it? Mahogany wings and neck?



maple neck with alder wings


----------



## Uncreative123

Uncreative123 said:


> Hopefully mine will ship out Monday then. My date was only two days after yours. They said they'll call to let me know before it goes, but I'm sure it'll go down the same way yours did.




I called it. I just looked at the order tracking and it shows that it went out today and will be here Friday. This is after they swore up and down that they were going to call me before shipping it because I asked about doing two-day shipping (because I needed it to arrive on a day when somebody would be there to receive it). They told me they were watching it closely and would let me know the second it was ready to go. Not very happy about that, but who can be upset when a DC800 is headed their way?


----------



## Hollowway

Well, in a moment of sanity I called and canceled the purchase of that in-stock DC800. Cool deal, being $200 off, but I figured if I'm really getting something like that I should spec out exactly what I want.


----------



## Uncreative123

Just saw this DC800 under the 'review' section and never saw a NGD for it:


----------



## Hollowway

Uncreative123 said:


> Just saw this DC800 under the 'review' section and never saw a NGD for it:
> 
> 
> 
> Which review section? On here? (SSO?) I don't see it. That is a nice guitar, though!


----------



## Uncreative123

Hollowway said:


> Uncreative123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw this DC800 under the 'review' section and never saw a NGD for it:
> 
> 
> 
> Which review section? On here? (SSO?) I don't see it. That is a nice guitar, though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the Carvin site. That was the only picture available.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hollowway

Uncreative123 said:


> On the Carvin site. That was the only picture available.



Ah. I suppose actual binding on these is an option 50? I really like the look of that.


----------



## Uncreative123

Hollowway said:


> Ah. I suppose actual binding on these is an option 50? I really like the look of that.




Nope- it shows up on the builder as "BBE" I believe. It's $60 if I remember right. But I guess it's not actual binding or 'purfling', it's just uncolored/unstained sides of the top wood.


----------



## fusion1

Where do you go on the Carvin site to check order status or tracking info? I am going to call Carvin today as I forget when they need the remaining balance of the $$$$ to be paid. I ordered mine a month ago and already got the card with the completion date of March 13th. I thought I remember that once the guitar was one month to being complete they contact you for the remaining balance?


----------



## RGA8

I wasn't able to check the status of my order until it shipped. I'd give them a call.


----------



## SYLrules88

oh i thought my sale rep told me when its completed, thats when they'll call and ask for the remaining balance. mines supposed to be done in two days!!


----------



## DoomJazz

Are they using hipshot bridges err...


----------



## Zonk Knuckle

Uncreative123 said:


> Just saw this DC800 under the 'review' section and never saw a NGD for it:



This looks very similar mine that isn't finished yet.




DoomJazz said:


> Are they using hipshot bridges err...



I believe Carvin makes the bridge for these.


----------



## Galius

They are in fact hipshot bridges. I just got mine about an hour ago and I can't believe how perfect this thing is. I still can say that I have one Agile that plays better than any of the other 4 I have owned and still think that they are great for the money, but this Carvin blows them out of the water. Its shocking for me to say that I can't believe I only payed $1300 for this guitar. If you have the money to spend I think Carvin has the edge on value for what you're getting. Easily the nicest guitar I've ever owned in my 17 years playing.


----------



## RGA8

Galius: 

AWESOME! Happy NGD!  

Now you can relate to the review I wrote for my DC800. The Carvin 8 string is so very, very nice. I can't wait to see pics of yours.


----------



## Galius

RGA8 said:


> Galius:
> 
> AWESOME! Happy NGD!
> 
> Now you can relate to the review I wrote for my DC800. The Carvin 8 string is so very, very nice. I can't wait to see pics of yours.


Thanks my claro walnut brother lol. I will post a NGD tomorrow after I can get some good pics. I think the walnut on mine has a really pronounced flame to it and I really dig it


----------



## Zonk Knuckle

Hmm. I didn't know they were actually Hipshot bridges. Carvin calls them "Our new 8-string hardtail bridge", so I never would've guessed.


----------



## VILARIKA

Galius said:


> They are in fact hipshot bridges. I just got mine about an hour ago and I can't believe how perfect this thing is. I still can say that I have one Agile that plays better than any of the other 4 I have owned and still think that they are great for the money, but this Carvin blows them out of the water. Its shocking for me to say that I can't believe I only payed $1300 for this guitar. If you have the money to spend I think Carvin has the edge on value for what you're getting. Easily the nicest guitar I've ever owned in my 17 years playing.



Yeah yeah yeah, thats nice and all...

















but where them pics at


----------



## MJS

Zonk Knuckle said:


> Hmm. I didn't know they were actually Hipshot bridges. Carvin calls them "Our new 8-string hardtail bridge", so I never would've guessed.



I don't know if they're marked or not... but I remember reading something on the Carvin forum once that seemed to say they had some kind of deal with Hipshot, so if something looks like a Hipshot, it probably is. 

I don't know if it's always a safe assumption, but I kinda read that as: We can/do make our own parts, but wouldn't bother if we can just get it from Hipshot. If it really mattered to me though, I'd probably call them to get it straight from the horse's mouth.


----------



## DoomJazz

I called yesterday and asked the status of my build. Apparently they say that it could in fact ship early, as opposed to march 23. Let the panic begin


----------



## brector

DoomJazz said:


> I called yesterday and asked the status of my build. Apparently they say that it could in fact ship early, as opposed to march 23. Let the panic begin



Mine is supposed to be ready on March 21st, don't go getting me excited I will see her early 

-Brian


----------



## Galius

Sorry guys but i have to wait on my NGD thread. Im having issues with a FS thread for 3 guitars that took forever to make that isnt showing i posted...i mean it shows up every now and again randomly. Plus im having posts in other threads show that they posted then dissappear after a bit. I assume the site is having issues so i will try later.


----------



## aWoodenShip

Sounds like the site migration is mucking it up. Try what Alex posted here to see if your posts can go be found. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/site-news-support/186692-ss-org-site-migration.html


----------



## Alberto7

Galius said:


> Sorry guys but i have to wait on my NGD thread. Im having issues with a FS thread for 3 guitars that took forever to make that isnt showing i posted...i mean it shows up every now and again randomly. Plus im having posts in other threads show that they posted then dissappear after a bit. I assume the site is having issues so i will try later.



This is most surely why  http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/site-news-support/186692-ss-org-site-migration.html

EDIT: Oops, 'd


----------



## Thaeon

Looks like mine is due on to ship around April 23rd. That's on the long side.


----------



## VILARIKA

Another DC800 on their in stock page, it looks like the one that they advertise on the page:

Carvin.com - Guitars In Stock : Custom Shop DC800 Serial Number 114994


----------



## DoomJazz

Mine should be shipping within the next few days... GAH! 

How low have owners been able to get their action?! I'm dying here!!


----------



## Alberto7

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Mine is ready, will ship tomorrow! yay!!!





FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Kevin @ Carvin said it was finished but then there was NAMM and didn't receive any updates...just got an invoice, payed it, and it's ready to be shipped



So, what happened?! I know you got an excessively beautiful Blackmachine not long ago, but give the Carvin some love... ... I've been looking forward to seeing it even more since you said that the guys at Carvin liked it so much that they were taking photos of it 

Or perhaps I missed the NGD?


----------



## Alberto7

Double post.


----------



## SYLrules88

mine is likely at my apt office right now but i have to suffer through one more class before i can go collect! gaahhh the wait!!!!


----------



## RGA8

Bro the action on these things is awesome right out of the box.


----------



## SYLrules88

^ya damn straight it is!! gonna go take some outdoor pics of mine! woohoo!!


----------



## Uncreative123

I did this video before I sent mine back, just so I would have something to tide me over for awhile. Never really planned on uploading it, but I figured some people would be interested in hearing the guitar in a live-ish/raw/not recording or re-amped setting. 

Just some bullshit Acacia Strain type rhythm riff with an ENGL Invader/Mesa cab...and camera mic:


----------



## Zonk Knuckle

My DC800 is on it's way.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Alberto7 said:


> So, what happened?! I know you got an excessively beautiful Blackmachine not long ago, but give the Carvin some love... ... I've been looking forward to seeing it even more since you said that the guys at Carvin liked it so much that they were taking photos of it
> 
> Or perhaps I missed the NGD?



Nope, I still have to do a proper NGD...soon


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

So guys....how are those Carvin DC800s treating ya?


----------



## thrsher

no complaints here


----------



## SYLrules88

^what he said


----------



## right_to_rage

My Dc800 is going to be here Wednesday!


----------



## DoomJazz

That moment when some dude with a SWEET purple flamed maple DC800 writes a review for the Carvin website but holds out on an NGD here...


----------



## Uncreative123

thrsher said:


> no complaints here




This. Missing mine... a lot, but FINALLY had the order for the new one finalized. Took over a week (and 8 broken promises of calling back tomorrow) to find out that they couldn't opt. 50 something I wanted. Kind of disappointing. 

I made sure to be very, very specific on this one. Here's the jist:

Spalted Maple top, highly figured, dark brown
Walnut body/neck (two maple stripes)
Black hardware
Ebony fretboard
SS frets
and a very thin, subtle blackburst edge & back*

*This is the only thing I was hesitating on. I was just going to go with BBE, but I really like the look of some of Spalt tops with the black bursts. 

I'm hoping to get something along these lines








But I really dig this where it makes the top almost gray-ish:







How would one specify that ...dark brown/grayish color? (maybe simply by saying that...)


----------



## SYLrules88

yeah, tell them that. try and talk it through with them on the phone. good call on the blackburst! you should get the blackburst on the back too, that would look really good with the walnut!


----------



## Uncreative123

SYLrules88 said:


> yeah, tell them that. try and talk it through with them on the phone. good call on the blackburst! you should get the blackburst on the back too, that would look really good with the walnut!




It is on the back as well. All of my specifics are even listed on the order sheet so I don't have to worry about it too much. 

And I just got the OK on something HUGE, but I'm going to hold off on that for a little while.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

I seriously cannot believe how good this thing is. Expect a proper NGD soon, for now all I have is this crappy iphone pic.

On a side note, why does it smell like cappuccino? Should I taste it?


----------



## SYLrules88

god it even looks like cappuccino!


----------



## Alberto7

Oh.My.God. That is incredible.


----------



## yuureikun

Dear god that looks sick!

Also, the case for mine smells like Play Doh.


----------



## DoomJazz

Guys... It shipped Monday...


----------



## geofreesun

i can't resist my GAS and feel i need to pull trigger on this one:
http://www.carvinguitars.com/images/guitars-in-stock/large/112659b.jpg


----------



## DoomJazz

So. You guys are in for a very special NGD when my friend finishes processing the photos we took


----------



## Hollowway

DoomJazz said:


> So. You guys are in for a very special NGD when my friend finishes processing the photos we took



You're in for a very special beat down if you and your friend don't post those pics soon.


----------



## -42-

Glad I'm living on a college budget or I would be $1400 poorer right now.

Carvin.com - Guitars In Stock : Custom Shop DC800 Serial Number 112659


----------



## geofreesun

i almost pulled the trigger but decided I can't deal with chrome hardware..


-42- said:


> Glad I'm living on a college budget or I would be $1400 poorer right now.
> 
> Carvin.com - Guitars In Stock : Custom Shop DC800 Serial Number 112659


----------



## chopeth85

I love that new model and the possibility of making it lefty...woaaaaaaa.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Here's another pic of my new DC800, have to do a little video and then I'll post a proper NGD


----------



## SYLrules88

reminds me of a drawing of the insides of muscles 

cant wait to see more pics of it!


----------



## Hollowway

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Here's another pic of my new DC800, have to do a little video and then I'll post a proper NGD



If I got one of these I'd do a mahogany body with the maple burl top. Is that what I see on yours, or is that an alder body?


----------



## geofreesun

that looks like alder or swamp ash to me  we demand more pix!


Hollowway said:


> If I got one of these I'd do a mahogany body with the maple burl top. Is that what I see on yours, or is that an alder body?


----------



## ZEBOV

Hollowway said:


> If I got one of these I'd do a mahogany body with the maple burl top. Is that what I see on yours, or is that an alder body?





geofreesun said:


> that looks like alder or swamp ash to me  we demand more pix!



That's definitely a burled maple top. The body is either walnut or alder. Hard to tell.
I also demand MOAR PICS!


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

alder! moar incoming


----------



## ZEBOV

DoomJazz said:


> So. You guys are in for a very special NGD when my friend finishes processing the photos we took



.... Still no NGD.......


----------



## DoomJazz

ZEBOV said:


> .... Still no NGD.......



Relax, I just got the photos this morning, It'll be up by noon at the latest Zebov <3


----------



## ZEBOV

DoomJazz said:


> Relax, I just got the photos this morning, It'll be up by noon at the latest Zebov <3



Boner achieved!


----------



## Uncreative123

I just got the card for another Carvin. I ordered it on 2/24, but it didn't process until 2/27. This is the replacement for the Koa one. I went for the 30-day rush option because I want it before I leave for tour for a month. So the card has a date of 4/11- which is exactly two weeks AFTER 30 days. 
Obviously I called up Carvin and asked what gives. Even IF the guitar were to finish on time and say they ship it out that day or the next, it takes about a week to get here and by then I will be gone (leaving on the 18th at the LATEST). Recent events would suggest that it wouldn't finish on time and if it were to ship out a week later (because I was told they were one week behind) I might not even live at the same address at that point. I'm moving (other people are actually moving for me since I'm not around) out of my place at the end of April (probably the 28th) and what if it shows up after that? I wouldn't put it out of the realm of possibility at all for this to get botched, even with a coordinated effort of giving them a new shipping address. 

Apparently now they don't know if they can do a rush because of how back-logged they are, nor do they know if they can refund my non-refundable $100 for the rush order that's not being rushed. "We'll find out Monday". Sweet.


Why couldn't I have seen that Siggery thread earlier?


----------



## leonardo7

I called Carvin earlier today and asked a bunch of questions. Apparently they have no more flamed or outstanding Koa tops available and probably wont ever be getting anymore as Koa harvesting is no longer allowed. They do however have plenty of body Koa as well as non figured tops, but sadly no more highly figured Koa tops. He also told me they are not accepting rush orders right now as they have 700 instruments in production this week. Im gonna just get an all Koa 8 with no top.


----------



## DoomJazz

leonardo7 said:


> I called Carvin earlier today and asked a bunch of questions. Apparently they have no more flamed or outstanding Koa tops available and probably wont ever be getting anymore as Koa harvesting is no longer allowed. They do however have plenty of body Koa as well as non figured tops, but sadly no more highly figured Koa tops. He also told me they are not accepting rush orders right now as they have 700 instruments in production this week. Im gonna just get an all Koa 8 with no top.



...this actually bums me out... Damn.


----------



## leonardo7

Me too! His answer was "Koa is no longer being harvested and there is no more available for us to buy so definitely not any time soon if at all".

Oh well, theres still amazing flame, quilt, spalt, and burl maple tops as well as Koa tops, just not very figured Koa tops anymore.


----------



## Alberto7

Oh well, there goes my hope of ordering an HH2 with a great figured koa top (since my DC727's wasn't outstanding... Beautiful for sure, but not like others I've seen).


----------



## SYLrules88

wow thats disappointing news! i wasnt planning on getting anything with a figured koa top, but that sucks to know they arent available (for now). at least they have beautiful koa specimens for bodies right now as demonstrated by DoomJazz's axe


----------



## DEIX

Carvin is the new Ibanez for 8-stringers, right?
Looking at those NGDs...


----------



## Galius

Pulled trigger #2. I was going to go with a fancy spalted maple top but decided since I have one natural finished DC800 I would go with something that I think is the most appealing painted finish.

MA - Maple Neck/Alder Body (Standard) $0.00 
CG - Clear Gloss Finish (Standard) $0.00 
GM - Gunmetal Gray Metallic $50.00 
BST - Blackburst Edges $30.00 
FMN - Flamed Maple Neck $200.00 
CSN - Clear Satin Finish Back Of Neck (Natural Wood) $60.00 
8PH - 8-String Pointed Headstock 4+4 (Standard) $0.00 
PH - Headstock To Match Plain Wood Body Color (Standard) $0.00 
EB - Ebony Fingerboard (Standard) $0.00 
NIN - No Top Inlays - Side Dots Only $0.00 
STF - Stainless Med-Jumbo Frets .048" H .103" W $40.00 
R20 - 20in Fretboard Radius (Standard) $0.00 
A80B - A80B Bridge Pickup (Standard) $0.00 
A80N - A80N Neck Pickup (Standard) $0.00 
400 - Black Coils w/ Black Bezels (Standard) $0.00 
BC - Black Hardware $30.00 
1068 - Carvin 1068 Light Gauge .010 - .068 (Standard) $0.00 
BL - Black Logo $0.00 
SL - Dunlop Straplocks $10.00 
IVN - Ivory Graph Tech TUSQ Nut $5.00 
ETR - Engraved Truss Rod Cover Black $12.00 
Truss Rod Engraving:
Line 1: JISH


Nothing fancy but these things all play the same in the end.


----------



## Hollowway

Cool. JISH?


----------



## Galius

Hollowway said:


> Cool. JISH?


Sigh....one of my band mates started calling me that (my name is josh) and next thing you know it stuck and everyone in the scene around here calls me that lol


----------



## MobiusR

Hey guys, i was wondering if Carvin does any custom paint jobs?

I would like a Dark Orange type of color (Like after the burial's rg2228 type of brightness) on my future Carvin 8. Is this possible?


----------



## thrsher

Call and ask for it as an option 50 but be ready to make a deposit because they might say yes now but say no another time.


----------



## ZEBOV

leonardo7 said:


> He also told me they are not accepting rush orders right now as they have 700 instruments in production this week.



OMFG, I knew I ordered near the beginning of a rush, judging by the estimated build times for people who ordered after me, but DAMN! Tomorrow, I'm going to find out how many instruments were in production when I placed my order.


----------



## Uncreative123

ZEBOV said:


> OMFG, I knew I ordered near the beginning of a rush, judging by the estimated build times for people who ordered after me, but DAMN! Tomorrow, I'm going to find out how many instruments were in production when I placed my order.




Are you calling just to find this out? They get an insane amount of calls everyday. One can only imagine if things would move along faster if not for having to entertain these types of questions.


----------



## ZEBOV

Uncreative123 said:


> Are you calling just to find this out? They get an insane amount of calls everyday. One can only imagine if things would move along faster if not for having to entertain these types of questions.



OK, fine, I'll just say that there were only 250 in production when I ordered.


----------



## nightflameauto

MobiusR said:


> Hey guys, i was wondering if Carvin does any custom paint jobs?
> 
> I would like a Dark Orange type of color (Like after the burial's rg2228 type of brightness) on my future Carvin 8. Is this possible?



I wouldn't try it when they're in a huge rush like they are now. When they have slower times and their paint guys are looking for things to do they'll totally entertain this sort of thing. It's how the dragon bursts, lizard bursts and tropic bursts came about, and there have been several others both solid and translucent that have originated with a custom request. However, almost all of them were during down production times.


----------



## fusion1

Mine arrives tomorrow. My only concern besides general build quality and playability will be the logo readability. They assured me it will be legible within the maple stripes on the headstock (since I have Tung Oil finish, the maple stripes and walnut neck will show up all the eway through the headstock) and I hope they did that ok as I would be a little pissed if it's not very readable and was my concern when I was ordering and told the salesman. I was hoping they could have sent some preview samples before ordering, but tomorrow will be judgement day.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ITEM NO. ORDERED SHIPPED BACK ORD PRICE AMOUNT 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
DC800 1 - 8-STRING ACTIVE GUITAR FIXED B ($999.00)
TF 1 - TUNG-OILED FINISH ($00.00) 
5WM 1 - 5-PC WALNUT W/MAPLE STRIPES +$120.00
STJF 1 - STAINLESS STEEL JUMBO FRET +$40.00
NIN 1 - NO TOP INLAYS-SIDE DOTS ONLY ($00.00)
BC 1 - BLACK CHROME PLATED HARDWARE +$30.00
BL 1 - BLACK CARVIN LOGO ($00.00)
HC28 1 - GUITAR CASE BLACK VINYL 8 STR ($00.00)
OPTDISC-100 -$100.00 PROMO FOR OPTION DISCO -$100.00 
------------ 
NET ORDER: 1,089.00 

FREIGHT: 29.00 
SALES TAX: .00 
YOUR SALESPERSON IS STEVE SCHISLER ------------ 
ORDER TOTAL: 1,118.00


----------



## MacTown09

I guess this huge rush is the reason that my guitar order is still "processing"


----------



## Razzy

MacTown09 said:


> I guess this huge rush is the reason that my guitar order is still "processing"



I don't know what they update that to ever, but I do know they've started my build, and my order still shows "processing."


----------



## MacTown09

Razzy said:


> I don't know what they update that to ever, but I do know they've started my build, and my order still shows "processing."



Well mines been that way for a week now so I hope that means that they have started it too! We will see though. I needa go check my mailbox for that ETA card they send.


----------



## Uncreative123

1 of 3 shipping today. Only 9 days behind schedule....


----------



## MacTown09

Uncreative123 said:


> 1 of 3 shipping today. Only 9 days behind schedule....



You have had more trouble with Carvin than anyone I have ever heard of. I feel real bad for ya man. I hope this one ends up better than that Koa one you got.


----------



## Uncreative123

MacTown09 said:


> You have had more trouble with Carvin than anyone I have ever heard of. I feel real bad for ya man. I hope this one ends up better than that Koa one you got.




That's not even the half of it. I just got tired of typing out all the shit that was happening because it would happen on a daily basis. 

Like for example how my guitar was suppose to ship out yesterday but it didn't; it shipped out today. So now the guitar will get here on Wed. and nobody will be here to receive it. So then I guess UPS will try again on Thursday...and again, nobody will be here to receive it. Awesome!


----------



## MacTown09

Uncreative123 said:


> That's not even the half of it. I just got tired of typing out all the shit that was happening because it would happen on a daily basis.
> 
> Like for example how my guitar was suppose to ship out yesterday but it didn't; it shipped out today. So now the guitar will get here on Wed. and nobody will be here to receive it. So then I guess UPS will try again on Thursday...and again, nobody will be here to receive it. Awesome!



Have em send it to me


----------



## DoomJazz

MacTown09 said:


> Have em send it to me



Well hold on now, he lives in chicago, so I'll pick it up for him


----------



## brector

Mine is shipping today or Monday, gonna be a long weekend waiting!

-Brian


----------



## Razzy

Just got my card, the estimated date is 5-24-12.

It's going to be a hard wait.


----------



## MacTown09

Razzy said:


> Just got my card, the estimated date is 5-24-12.
> 
> It's going to be a hard wait.



When did you order yours? I put my order in over a week ago and still have not received my card.


----------



## Galius

MacTown09 said:


> When did you order yours? I put my order in over a week ago and still have not received my card.


Usually takes 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Razzy

Galius said:


> Usually takes 2 weeks or so.



I put my order in on the 12th, so I guess I got my card pretty quick.


----------



## Galius

You were just over a week. My last card came at 11 days.


----------



## Razzy

Galius said:


> You were just over a week. My last card came at 11 days.



Mine also took 11 days. lol


----------



## Galius

Razzy said:


> Mine also took 11 days. lol


 
HAHA thats the final verdict people. Mark your calendar for 11 days.


----------



## Nic Martens

Valennic said:


> Oh no I think he's right on, even if he was joking. People of the not 'Murican persuasion get shafted pretty damn hard by Carvin's prices.
> 
> For example, I'm in the US. I got quoted $1596 for an all koa guitar, five piece maple koa neck, gold hardware, tung oiled satin finish all over, and a tung oiled flame maple fretboard.
> 
> I would LOVE to see an Australian, or European member put those specs in the builder, because I could guarantee the price would be astronomically higher.


 
This one's in process. 

Base model: DC727C left handed, Floyd Rose tremolo.

LN-Floyd Rose Locking Nut
MAH-Maple neck/mahogany body
FT-Bookmatched 4A Flamed Maple Top
CG-Clear gloss finish
FSR-Ruby red stain Flame
BST-Blackburst edges
DTS-Deep Triple Step Color Process
5MW-Maple Neck w/2 Walnut Stripes
NS-Neck covered by optional top wood
PSN-Painted satin finish back of neck (matches body color)
 7PH-7-string pointed headstock 4+3
 FPH-Flamed maple headstock matches body color
 EB-ebony fingerboard
DAB-Abalone diamond inlays
 FR-med-jumbo frets .048 H .103 W
 R14- 14 fretboard radius
 C26B- C26 Bridge pickup
C26N- C26 Neck pickup
 AC- Active/passive electronics w/ coil splitters, phase switch
 400- Black coils w/ black bezels
 BC- Black hardware
 1056- Elixir Light Gauge .010-.056
BL- Black Logo
 HC11- Form-fitted ABS Hardshell Case
 SL- Dunlop straplocks
GS25- guitar strap


Costs about $3.500 until it gets connected to my amp. I wonder what it would cost in the US... Anyone?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Nic Martens said:


> Costs about $3.500 until it gets connected to my amp. I wonder what it would cost in the US... Anyone?



Those exact specs come to $1681.50 USD.







Even the most supped up Carvin 7-string comes to under $2800. That's with tons of Koa, Flamed Maple, Abalone, and Gold.


----------



## renzoip

Hey guys, does anyone know what kind of string do the Carvin DC800's come stock with? I know they are supposed to be .10-.68, but I don't know the brand. I just got mine on Tuesday and idk what string to get when I need to replace them. I've been looking and the only set for 8 string that comes with that gauge are STI 8 string sets. Is that what they come with?

Hope someone can help me figure this one out.


----------



## BlindingLight7

I believe it's elixir. iirc


----------



## yuureikun

Yep, they are Elixirs. They are the only strings I have used since I bought my DC727 in 2009.


----------



## renzoip

That's odd, cause I've been looking and I don't see that they make 8 string sets. Am I missing something here?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

renzoip said:


> That's odd, cause I've been looking and I don't see that they make 8 string sets. Am I missing something here?



Nothing would be stopping Carvin from making their own custom set. In fact I doubt that they would pay a premium for prepackaged strings when ordering individuals wholesale is significantly cheaper.

On the Carvin DC800 builder it mentions they are Carvin strings, and not listed as Elixir as on the DC7xxs.


----------



## Galius

I dont know if anyone else has noticed the same thing, but I was using 74s on my 26.5 scale Schecter and the 68s on these Carvins feels pretty damn close for being so much lighter .

Im actually digging the feel of the stock strings so I may call and inquire about buying a few sets for now. Im positive they are coated strings though because I can see the peeling effect where I pick the strings just like on my acoustics that I use elixers on.


----------



## MacTown09

Galius said:


> I dont know if anyone else has noticed the same thing, but I was using 74s on my 26.5 scale Schecter and the 68s on these Carvins feels pretty damn close for being so much lighter .
> 
> Im actually digging the feel of the stock strings so I may call and inquire about buying a few sets for now. Im positive they are coated strings though because I can see the peeling effect where I pick the strings just like on my acoustics that I use elixers on.



Keep us posted on if you are able to order some sets and how much they cost you!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Galius said:


> I dont know if anyone else has noticed the same thing, but I was using 74s on my 26.5 scale Schecter and the 68s on these Carvins feels pretty damn close for being so much lighter .




len 26.5"

B,,, .074" NW == 27.42#

len 27"

B,,, .068" NW == 24.36#

It's a less than 12% difference overall.


----------



## Galius

Galius said:


> Pulled trigger #2. I was going to go with a fancy spalted maple top but decided since I have one natural finished DC800 I would go with something that I think is the most appealing painted finish.
> 
> MA - Maple Neck/Alder Body (Standard) $0.00
> CG - Clear Gloss Finish (Standard) $0.00
> GM - Gunmetal Gray Metallic $50.00
> BST - Blackburst Edges $30.00
> FMN - Flamed Maple Neck $200.00
> CSN - Clear Satin Finish Back Of Neck (Natural Wood) $60.00
> 8PH - 8-String Pointed Headstock 4+4 (Standard) $0.00
> PH - Headstock To Match Plain Wood Body Color (Standard) $0.00
> EB - Ebony Fingerboard (Standard) $0.00
> NIN - No Top Inlays - Side Dots Only $0.00
> STF - Stainless Med-Jumbo Frets .048" H .103" W $40.00
> R20 - 20in Fretboard Radius (Standard) $0.00
> A80B - A80B Bridge Pickup (Standard) $0.00
> A80N - A80N Neck Pickup (Standard) $0.00
> 400 - Black Coils w/ Black Bezels (Standard) $0.00
> BC - Black Hardware $30.00
> 1068 - Carvin 1068 Light Gauge .010 - .068 (Standard) $0.00
> BL - Black Logo $0.00
> SL - Dunlop Straplocks $10.00
> IVN - Ivory Graph Tech TUSQ Nut $5.00
> ETR - Engraved Truss Rod Cover Black $12.00
> Truss Rod Engraving:
> Line 1: JISH
> 
> 
> Nothing fancy but these things all play the same in the end.


 
Just got my completion date. 5/29


----------



## renzoip

Just place an order for my second DC800, whoooo!!! 

Since I just got my first one less than two weeks ago, the wait will not be as painful this time. 

On a different note, when I called Carvin I asked them what string do they use for the DC800 sets and they told me they are using GHS strings. I'm sure they must be custom made for them since I have not seen any GHS 8 string set on the market.


----------



## MJS

Shane's got a nice one:


----------



## XxSilverburstDiezelxX

MJS said:


> Shane's got a nice one:



Looks like he snatched the one that was forsale on the site!


----------



## Hollowway

^ yup, sure does! I actually bought that when it was in stock, then thought better of buying another 8 string and called and canceled the order. Seeing that finish again makes me think I should have kept it. Say what you will about Carvin, but they can do a mean deep triple step finish on quilts!


----------



## Uncreative123

Hollowway said:


> ^ yup, sure does! I actually bought that when it was in stock, then thought better of buying another 8 string and called and canceled the order. Seeing that finish again makes me think I should have kept it. Say what you will about Carvin, but they can do a mean deep triple step finish on quilts!




That's not the one that was in GIS; GIS had no inlays. This was one of the proto's I believe.


----------



## Hollowway

Uncreative123 said:


> That's not the one that was in GIS; GIS had no inlays. This was one of the proto's I believe.



Ah, yeah that's the one from the ordering page, huh? I would look it up but I'm too lazy.  Either way I still have a Carvin GAS.


----------



## SYLrules88

ill be honest...that one above and that burl of my eye one from last week almost made me want to order another. just so i can experience that feeling of joy from opening the case for the first time and staring down at perfection.


----------



## Uncreative123

SYLrules88 said:


> ill be honest...that one above and that burl of my eye one from last week almost made me want to order another. just so i can experience that feeling of joy from opening the case for the first time and staring down at perfection.





Dude, how about that SMELL? Better than new car, new house, and new shoe smell.


...Maybe just on par with new car/new house.


----------



## renzoip

I just strung my DC800 with an 8 string set of Earnieball 8 String Slinkys and the .074 fitted though the sperzel tuner without drilling or any modification. The string is certainly bigger than the hole in the tuner, but the end of the string does get gradually thinner so that it can go though nicely. The set sounds and feels pretty nice and balanced.

Just thought I would let you all know.


----------



## Galius

renzoip said:


> I just strung my DC800 with an 8 string set of Earnieball 8 String Slinkys and the .074 fitted though the sperzel tuner without drilling or any modification. The string is certainly bigger than the hole in the tuner, but the end of the string does get gradually thinner so that it can go though nicely. The set sounds and feels pretty nice and balanced.
> 
> Just thought I would let you all know.


 
Did you have to file the string slots at the nut?


----------



## renzoip

Galius said:


> Did you have to file the string slots at the nut?



Nope, it just fitted.


----------



## ItsYaBoyTee

renzoip said:


> The set sounds and feels pretty nice and balanced.



Are you in F# standard? Any comments on drop E with this set (tension wise)?


----------



## SYLrules88

weird, my 74 sat slightly on top of the nut and so just make extra sure i didnt crack it, i filed it slightly. and damn how many times did you wrap around the tuner?



Uncreative123 said:


> Dude, how about that SMELL? Better than new car, new house, and new shoe smell.
> 
> 
> ...Maybe just on par with new car/new house.


 
damn, how did i forget to mention the smell.....yum.....


----------



## brector

Well I restrung my DC800 yesterday with a .060 and an .080.

Both strings fit the nut (was surprised the .080 fit), but neither would fit in their tuner. The .060 took just a hair larger bit than the hole, while the .080 took a bit larger drill bit for clearance.

Hope this helps anyone that was wondering

-Brian


----------



## ZEBOV

Where did all the DC800 porn go? I haven't fapped to any new DC800's in a while.


----------



## Razzy

ZEBOV said:


> Where did all the DC800 porn go? I haven't fapped to any new DC800's in a while.



I should have mine next month. I ordered it at the beginning of March.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Good goood goooooood


----------



## Galius

6 more weeks and I will have another one to drool over. This one wont have a fancy top but should still very much be a head turner..... and will hopefully be something people havent seen before then. We will see.


----------



## ShadyDavey

MaxOfMetal said:


> Nothing would be stopping Carvin from making their own custom set. In fact I doubt that they would pay a premium for prepackaged strings when ordering individuals wholesale is significantly cheaper.
> 
> On the Carvin DC800 builder it mentions they are Carvin strings, and not listed as Elixir as on the DC7xxs.






I know for a fact Carvin _used_ to package GHS strings as Carvin but I couldn't tell you if this practice continues to this day. A rather forthcoming employee back in the day when I ordered a DC200 and DC145 spilled the beans.......GHS Nickel Boomers if memory serves.

Now? Who knows


----------



## Galius

I called and talked to a tech yesterday. They are just an elixir light 7 set with an extra 68. I asked of they would sell some and he said they will not at this time but may sometime down the road. Surprisingly I'm finding the stock set working well for me so I think I'm going to just order a couple sets online.


----------



## MJS

ShadyDavey said:


> I know for a fact Carvin _used_ to package GHS strings as Carvin but I couldn't tell you if this practice continues to this day. A rather forthcoming employee back in the day when I ordered a DC200 and DC145 spilled the beans.......GHS Nickel Boomers if memory serves.
> 
> Now? Who knows



Their regular strings, at least when sold packaged on the site for resale, are GHS: 

"Made by GHS (similar to Boomer strings)."

That could be read two different ways. One would be literally, that they are similar, just like it says. The other would be that they are GHS Boomers, but can't put that on the package, just like how when other brands repackage a name brand, they have to say stuff like "Compare to ______" instead of "This IS _______."  

My guess is that they are Boomers, since it wouldn't make sense for GHS to make a string that's "similar" to what they already make. 

So, like Max said about buying in bulk, I'd guess that Carvin buys in bulk from GHS to use on builds, so it's the same as what they sell as replacements. 

Unless maybe they get an even lower price on the pre-packaged strings by ordering a ton of them, then maybe it's not worth it for them to buy both ways... who knows.

In either case, I guess it's no bid deal for them to order a bunch of singles from them for adding a 7th or 8th string when needed.


----------



## ShadyDavey

I was given to understand they were literally GHS string, and simply re-packaged. It's fine with me because I happen to like GHS and it clearly makes sense for them if that is the case as they're a quality brand and certainly the cost effectiveness makes it worthwhile.

I actually changed strings on my old DC200 only when they broke because worn-in they sounded amazingly warm and full  even if covered in gunk!


----------



## MJS

Yeah, they're definitely made by GHS. The "similar to Boomers" part is what I meant could be read either way. As in maybe they're really not Boomers if you take it literally. Or maybe they are Boomers, but GHS prefers that word only gets used when their name's on the package. Might just be a case of being protective of trademarks, which is understandable.

And even if they are different, that wouldn't necessarily mean the difference is anything that would matter. 

Like I said, though... I'd guess they were the same because it doesn't seem like it would be worth it for GHS to make something that "similar" to what they already make.


----------



## Galius

Again ELIXIRS....confirmed by the tech department.


----------



## shredguitar7

Just snatched this mofucka on saturday. should be at my place hopefully friday if they speed things up but most likely MONDAY !!!! 

i loves purple 

i was shitfaced, checked the in stock at 4:00 AM and hit buy... best...drunk..purchase...EVER

Im thinking about maybe painting the pickups WHITE.. any comments on that thought ? would it look stupid ? or i might just get white EMG 808 X's... i love emgs. cant help it. flame me if u want but to each his own.


----------



## VILARIKA

As plain as that is, god dayum dat shit is hot. I actually think white pickups would look pretty interesting on it, I say go for it.

If you don't mind me asking, did this guitar go for a relatively cheap price? (Meaning, lower than it should be for having basic specs)


----------



## Razzy

shredguitar7 said:


> Just snatched this mofucka on saturday. should be at my place hopefully friday if they speed things up but most likely MONDAY !!!!
> 
> i loves purple
> 
> i was shitfaced, checked the in stock at 4:00 AM and hit buy... best...drunk..purchase...EVER
> 
> Im thinking about maybe painting the pickups WHITE.. any comments on that thought ? would it look stupid ? or i might just get white EMG 808 X's... i love emgs. cant help it. flame me if u want but to each his own.



White EMG's would look hot in that.

I tried to paint EMG's once, it ended up looking like shit, you're better off just buying ones that came from the factory that color.


----------



## shredguitar7

im going to try Krylon High Gloss spray paint. ill test before i do anything drastic. guitar cost me 1300 with case.


----------



## Uncreative123

shredguitar7 said:


> im going to try Krylon High Gloss spray paint. ill test before i do anything drastic. guitar cost me 1300 with case.



For the price, these things really can't be beat. That Purple one is really sharp.


----------



## Eclipse

Natural wood 8 string coming up! Natural is the way to go.


----------



## JamesM

VILARIKA said:


> As plain as that is, god dayum dat shit is hot. I actually think white pickups would look pretty interesting on it, I say go for it.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, did this guitar go for a relatively cheap price? (Meaning, lower than it should be for having basic specs)



How the hell can a bright purple, flamed maple top with matching headstock be plain?


----------



## VILARIKA

JamesM said:


> How the hell can a bright purple, flamed maple top with matching headstock be plain?



It looks like a straightforward guitar, at least to me. No uncommon specs, or major differences to the standard model (unlike Francesco's). That doesn't take away from the fact that it looks like an awesome guitar.


----------



## mattofvengeance

You guys and your damn threads have made me jones for one so damn bad that I spec'd one out. I really wish somebody around my area had one, so I could see if my big ass hand can fit in that lower horn. That's been a problem with every 8 I've owned.


----------



## renzoip

Six weeks and my sencond DC800 will be here, can't wait!!


----------



## ziggystarpuff

I have a lil over 2 weeks left to wait on mine, june 4th!!!! It hasn't been as horrible of a wait as I thought it would be, I mean I can't bitch seeing as how long people wait for customs from small luthiers...


----------



## MacTown09

Just got confirmation that my guitar shipped out today! 9 days early  NOWWW the waiting begins.


----------



## Razzy

Mine shipped out Friday, May 18th. I ordered it on March 12th and my ETA was May 24th, so it seems they're a little ahead of schedule.


----------



## thrsher

my next build is due for a may 24th finish as well


----------



## MacTown09

Tracking says mine is out for delivery. Expect a NGD and vid later tonight!


----------



## WorseThanUnit

MacTown09 said:


> Tracking says mine is out for delivery. Expect a NGD and vid later tonight!



Sweet, thanks! I just made my final payment on mine this morning. Finish date 6/18. Hoping they'll be able to kick it out early.

Anyway, the NGD's have been helping me get through the wait. I'll be sure to post mine when it arrives.


----------



## Galius

Just got my tracking number for DC800 #2. Expect a NGD hopefully within a week or so. I wont be posting it until after its own private photo shoot. This one is going to be a tad different than most of the ones popping up since I went with an actual finish. Nothing too fancy but I think it will look killer on this specific model!

For anyone also expecting theirs this about 5 days before my completion date.


----------



## ziggystarpuff

I made my final payment today!!! 6/4 is the completion date but I was told that they are currently 2 days behind and to call if I haven't received a shipping notice by Tuesday evening. I was kinda hoping it would ship a day early but oh well....


----------



## Galius

Michigan weather sucks so it looks like you guys gotta wait until i can get some well lit shots


----------



## jbard

I had to pull the trigger when i found out about this.

Here are the specs I went with. Lots of options, so it drove up the price a bit, but it's still way under anywhere else for those specs.


ITEM NO. ORDERED SHIPPED BACK ORD PRICE AMOUNT 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
DC800 1 ________ ________ 999.00 999.00 
8-STRING ACTIVE GUITAR FIXED B 
QSK 1 ________ ________ 300.00 300.00 
BLACK STAIN QUILTED MAPLE TOP  
QPH 1 ________ ________ 50.00 50.00 
QUILTED MAPLE HEADSTOCK 
BBE 1 60.00 60.00
NATURAL BODY BINDING 
MAH 1 ________ ________ 50.00 50.00 
CLEAR MAPLE NECK/MAHOGANY SIDE 
BGB 1 ________ ________ 30.00 30.00 
BLACK GLOSS BACK & SIDES 
BST 1 ________ ________ 30.00 30.00 
BLACKBURST EDGES 
DTS 1 ________ ________ 80.00 80.00 
DEEP TRIPLE STEP STAIN 
5M 1 ________ ________ 140.00 140.00 
5PC-PC LAM MPL NCK W/KOA STRIP 
PSN 1 ________ ________ 60.00 60.00 
PAINTED SATIN BACK OF NECK 
8SHR 1 ________ ________ 30.00 30.00 
8 S REVERSE STD HEADSTOCK 4+4 
MP 1 ________ ________ 60.00 60.00 
MOTHER OF PEARL BLOCK INLAYS 
STJF 1 ________ ________ 40.00 40.00 
STAINLESS STEEL JUMBO FRET 
BC 1 ________ ________ 30.00 30.00 
BLACK CHROME PLATED HARDWARE 
BL 1 ________ ________ .00 .00 
BLACK CARVIN LOGO 
SL 1 ________ ________ 10.00 10.00 
STRAPLOCKS BY DUNLOP INSTALLED 
HC28 1 ________ ________ 69.00 69.00 
GUITAR CASE BLACK VINYL 8 STR 
OPTDISC-100 1 ________ ________ 100.00- 100.00-
-100.00 PROMO FOR OPTION DISCO 

NET ORDER: 1,938.00 
FREIGHT: 70.00 
SALES TAX: .00


I'll probably get it before my Black Friday BRJ 8... start a pool? lol.


----------



## WorseThanUnit

Pleasant surprise in my email this morning, my DC800 was labeled and readied to ship yesterday (6/4)... For those waiting and guessing at completion times Carvin's postcard completion date was 6/18. 

I took all next week off work to receive and get up to speed on this badboy (first 8 string). So I should have time to post a NGD, in the event someone is interested in seeing _another_ Claro/Ash DC800.


----------



## Cremated

Yep, they're quite ahead of schedule. Mine was due to be completed June 8th, but shipped May 30th. Should have it in a couple hours! Suspense!


----------



## jbard

For anyone ordering, if you want natural body binding, make sure it's in your final order if you use the generator. I selected it and it did not add it at the end, so had to have them add it via email.


----------



## Axayacatl

guys, FYI
Just called Carvin. 

do you make passive routes? 'no' (we knew that)

do you have any plans of ever making passive routes? 'no, never'

can I pay extra to get a single humbucker route? 'no'

do you always say no? 'yes'


----------



## thrsher

lol, who did you speak with?


----------



## Axayacatl

Jason? Kevin? I don't really recall the name. I dialed the number on the web custom form and pressed 2 for guitars.


----------



## jbard

I got my completion date of Aug 10th, yay!


----------



## Counterspell

Hey guys, I have been convinced now that I want to order a dc800! I just wanted to ask, anyone that has got one, is there anything you would have changed for your specs in hindsight? 

I was not really thinking anything fancy: Alder Body, maple neck, possibly w/ koa strips. SS jumbo frets of course. Likley will switch the pups out to D activators or potentially lace xbar/deathbar set? Opinions?>

I love my Agile 930 for sure and dont plan on getting rid of it, but after playing it a while now I am looking for something with all around better quality, and a bit less of scale length to breathe some life back into might higher notes. Thanks!


----------



## Razzy

Counterspell said:


> Hey guys, I have been convinced now that I want to order a dc800! I just wanted to ask, anyone that has got one, is there anything you would have changed for your specs in hindsight?
> 
> I was not really thinking anything fancy: Alder Body, maple neck, possibly w/ koa strips. SS jumbo frets of course. Likley will switch the pups out to D activators or potentially lace xbar/deathbar set? Opinions?>
> 
> I love my Agile 930 for sure and dont plan on getting rid of it, but after playing it a while now I am looking for something with all around better quality, and a bit less of scale length to breathe some life back into might higher notes. Thanks!



The only thing I'm not 100% happy with is the pickups, and you're planning to swap them out anyway.

I went with a similar build to what you're talking about, but with a maple neck with walnut stripes, rather than koa.


----------



## Counterspell

Alright, got my order in! 

Tung oiled Maple neck w/ Koa stripes, Alder wings, birdseye board, SS jumbos, tusq nut, gold hardware. Had a few different paint jobs that I was torn between, so I made a slide show of examples and let my son pick out his fav for me. Looks like deep dragonburst quilt w/ matching headstock it is! 

Wait time currently 2 months, but that gives me time to clear one out of the collection lol. Excited to join the club and get my hands on a high quality instrument! Was my biggest purchase in 17 years of playing, I know it will be worth it. Thanks to everyone who has shared experiences with dc800's for opening up my eyes


----------



## mr_ormus777

Counterspell said:


> Alright, got my order in!
> 
> Tung oiled Maple neck w/ Koa stripes, Alder wings, birdseye board, SS jumbos, tusq nut, gold hardware. Had a few different paint jobs that I was torn between, so I made a slide show of examples and let my son pick out his fav for me. Looks like deep dragonburst quilt w/ matching headstock it is!
> 
> Wait time currently 2 months, but that gives me time to clear one out of the collection lol. Excited to join the club and get my hands on a high quality instrument! Was my biggest purchase in 17 years of playing, I know it will be worth it. Thanks to everyone who has shared experiences with dc800's for opening up my eyes


 Sounds like a win to me!!!


----------



## Galius

I'm contemplating ordering a 3rd.......someone save me!!


----------



## larry

Galius said:


> I'm contemplating ordering a 3rd.......someone save me!!



might i suggest, all walnut with a rosewood board, abalone logo and gold 
hardware sir?


----------



## straightshreddd

Galius said:


> I'm contemplating ordering a 3rd.......someone save me!!


 

This is gonna sound selfish but do it, dude. Your NGD's pics are fucking awesome. haha


----------



## rgaRyan

Dragonburst + gold hardware = Sexy.

I'm thinking I may do that with my 7 that I want to order, but I'm sure my decisions will change a 1000 times before I place an order (3 years from now  )

Or black hardware. That's nice too.


----------



## Galius

larry said:


> might i suggest, all walnut with a rosewood board, abalone logo and gold
> hardware sir?


Not big on gold, though all dark woods like that would be prety killer.



straightshreddd said:


> This is gonna sound selfish but do it, dude. Your NGD's pics are fucking awesome. haha



Haha thanks man. I may wait until tax return season but I think 3 is a good round number lol


----------



## frogunrua

I ordered one last week. Alder body with flamed maple neck, spalted top with matching head stock, sunset burst edges (requested a thin burst), black hardware, SS Med jumbo frets, and strap locks. The card they sent says estimated completion date is 9/10/11

This is my first eight string and I couldn't be more excited. I haven't seen anything but gorgeous dc800's on here.


----------



## jbard

I was just notified today that my DC800 should be shipping today! 10 days early. Can't complain about that. Now if I could get the same speed on a certain other 8 string I have coming...


----------



## Lirtle

When are they going to offer passive routes? It's really the only thing holding me back from ordering one.


----------



## DavidLopezJr

Lirtle said:


> When are they going to offer passive routes? It's really the only thing holding me back from ordering one.


Not until they make their own pickups for it.


----------



## Galius

Though I already have 2, I may be in a position to order my 3rd DC800. Ive had a hunger for a white 8 with black hardware for a long time so thats what I may end up doing


----------



## jbard

That would be pretty damn classy. I wonder if Carvin white yellows and if so, how quickly.


----------



## bucketbot

I got this on the way! 

CarvinWorld.com International :


----------



## Galius

Im about to order another DC800 but im sooooo torn. I have always wanted an all white 8 with everything else black, but i was going through the guitar gallery and there are a couple flame maple umber sunsetburst finishes that could look mighty tasty...


----------



## frogunrua

I just read my shipping confirmation email!!! In case your wondering they were roughly 2 weeks ahead of my estimated completion date of 9-10-12. I hope to have this beast by next Wednesday.


----------



## NickS

Galius said:


> Im about to order another DC800 but im sooooo torn. I have always wanted an all white 8 with everything else black, but i was going through the guitar gallery and there are a couple flame maple umber sunsetburst finishes that could look mighty tasty...


 
I have a white top/white headstock with natural maple body binding, gold hardware, flamed maple fretboard, walnut body, and 5 piece maple/mahogany neck on order. Option 50 for clear finish on sides and back
It. Will. Look. Amazing.
Should be here by mid/late September.


----------



## Hollowway

Anyone who called their order in ask the guys how many DC800s they're moving? I know we SSO guys are probably the bulk of them, but I'm curious if they were like, "whoa, we didn't expect these to sell this well!" because it took so long to convince them to put out that model.


----------



## Razzy

EMG808 vs. Carvin A80 soundtest. by iamrazzy on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

For anyone that's interested. I did a soundclip of the Carvin pickups vs. the EMG 808's.


----------



## Galius

I saw a guitar that inspired me to look into a new build. I just got off the phone with Carvin and it ended up being extremely cheap compared to what I thought (i think he added the requested options to come out about half of what they SHOULD have been hehe) so if I pull the trigger this may be the 2nd "sandwich" body on a DC800 so far


----------



## frogunrua

I would love to see someone get a completely flamed out dc800. Flamed neck and sandwhich flamed tops! Would be very nice.


----------



## Scattered Messiah

So, I am getting my Dc800 back tomorrow [hopefully] - with a deathbar and a xbar installed. I just did realize, how much i was missing it


----------



## Galius

After mulling over what to order next I pulled the trigger. Pretty simple scheme but I think it will pop as good as one with a bunch of fancy options. Plus it was schemed after one of my dream guitars builds


----------



## tsar nicholas

Razzy said:


> EMG808 vs. Carvin A80 soundtest. by iamrazzy on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> For anyone that's interested. I did a soundclip of the Carvin pickups vs. the EMG 808's.



^ thanks much for this! I was just now wondering the same thing


----------



## Hollowway

Crapload of DC800 in-stocks on the Carvin website if anyone feels the need, the need for speed -y delivery of a DC800.

EDIT: Actually, the DC800s in stock are nothing to write home about, but the DC700s are HOT!


----------



## ceiling_fan

Old thread, I know but it's a general DC800 thread...

What do you guys think of these specs?

"Maple Supreme" 

Note: Haven't bought it yet.

DC800
Right Handed
1 $999.00

TC - Maple Neck & Body	$50.00
QTF - Tung Oil Satin with Clear Quilted Maple Top	$300.00
5MM - 5-Piece All-Maple Neck	$100.00
-GNB - Clear Gloss Finish Back Of Neck (Standard)	$0.00
-8SH - 8-String Pointed Headstock 4+4 (Standard)	$0.00
QPH - Quilted Maple Headstock Matches Body Finish	$50.00
-	$0.00
MF - Maple Fingerboard (Tung-Oiled)	$0.00
NIN - No Top Inlays - Side Dots Only	$0.00
STJF - Stainless Jumbo Frets .055" H .110" W	$40.00
-R20 - 20in Fretboard Radius (Standard)	$0.00
-A80B - A80B Bridge Pickup (Standard, Black Only)	$0.00
-A80N - A80N Neck Pickup (Standard, Black Only)	$0.00
-400 - Black Pickups (Standard)	$0.00
G - Gold Hardware	$50.00
-1068 - Carvin 1068 Light Gauge .010 - .068 (Standard)	$0.00
GL - Gold Plated Logo	$20.00
SL - Dunlop Straplocks	$10.00
IVN - Ivory Graph Tech TUSQ Nut	$5.00
ETRC - Engraved Truss Rod Cover Cream	$12.00
Truss Rod Engraving:
Line 1: Meisja
HC28 - Black Tolex Hardshell Guitar Case	$69.00
Custom Shop Total: $1,705.00
Options Discount: $-100.00

$1605.00

I'm thinking of switching pickups but of course I'll give the A80's a shot before I spend more. Would be awesome if they had a quilted maple board. 

How much of a pain in the ass is it to switch the pickups to passives? How much would a tech charge for something like that?

Cheers fellas.


----------



## frogunrua

ceiling_fan said:


> Old thread, I know but it's a general DC800 thread...
> 
> What do you guys think of these specs?
> 
> "Maple Supreme"
> 
> Note: Haven't bought it yet.
> 
> DC800
> Right Handed
> 1 $999.00
> 
> TC - Maple Neck & Body	$50.00
> QTF - Tung Oil Satin with Clear Quilted Maple Top	$300.00
> 5MM - 5-Piece All-Maple Neck	$100.00
> -GNB - Clear Gloss Finish Back Of Neck (Standard)	$0.00
> -8SH - 8-String Pointed Headstock 4+4 (Standard)	$0.00
> QPH - Quilted Maple Headstock Matches Body Finish	$50.00
> -	$0.00
> MF - Maple Fingerboard (Tung-Oiled)	$0.00
> NIN - No Top Inlays - Side Dots Only	$0.00
> STJF - Stainless Jumbo Frets .055" H .110" W	$40.00
> -R20 - 20in Fretboard Radius (Standard)	$0.00
> -A80B - A80B Bridge Pickup (Standard, Black Only)	$0.00
> -A80N - A80N Neck Pickup (Standard, Black Only)	$0.00
> -400 - Black Pickups (Standard)	$0.00
> G - Gold Hardware	$50.00
> -1068 - Carvin 1068 Light Gauge .010 - .068 (Standard)	$0.00
> GL - Gold Plated Logo	$20.00
> SL - Dunlop Straplocks	$10.00
> IVN - Ivory Graph Tech TUSQ Nut	$5.00
> ETRC - Engraved Truss Rod Cover Cream	$12.00
> Truss Rod Engraving:
> Line 1: Meisja
> HC28 - Black Tolex Hardshell Guitar Case	$69.00
> Custom Shop Total: $1,705.00
> Options Discount: $-100.00
> 
> $1605.00
> 
> I'm thinking of switching pickups but of course I'll give the A80's a shot before I spend more. Would be awesome if they had a quilted maple board.
> 
> How much of a pain in the ass is it to switch the pickups to passives? How much would a tech charge for something like that?
> 
> Cheers fellas.



Might as well get a tung oiled neck too. Other than that I say go for it!


----------



## ceiling_fan

frogunrua said:


> Might as well get a tung oiled neck too. Other than that I say go for it!



I tried to but it seems like I can't if I choose a Quilted Maple top. Maybe if I call they can put it on the order form.


----------



## straightshreddd

ceiling_fan said:


> Old thread, I know but it's a general DC800 thread...
> 
> What do you guys think of these specs?
> 
> "Maple Supreme"
> 
> Note: Haven't bought it yet.
> 
> DC800
> Right Handed
> 1 $999.00
> 
> TC - Maple Neck & Body	$50.00
> QTF - Tung Oil Satin with Clear Quilted Maple Top	$300.00
> 5MM - 5-Piece All-Maple Neck	$100.00
> -GNB - Clear Gloss Finish Back Of Neck (Standard)	$0.00
> -8SH - 8-String Pointed Headstock 4+4 (Standard)	$0.00
> QPH - Quilted Maple Headstock Matches Body Finish	$50.00
> -	$0.00
> MF - Maple Fingerboard (Tung-Oiled)	$0.00
> NIN - No Top Inlays - Side Dots Only	$0.00
> STJF - Stainless Jumbo Frets .055" H .110" W	$40.00
> -R20 - 20in Fretboard Radius (Standard)	$0.00
> -A80B - A80B Bridge Pickup (Standard, Black Only)	$0.00
> -A80N - A80N Neck Pickup (Standard, Black Only)	$0.00
> -400 - Black Pickups (Standard)	$0.00
> G - Gold Hardware	$50.00
> -1068 - Carvin 1068 Light Gauge .010 - .068 (Standard)	$0.00
> GL - Gold Plated Logo	$20.00
> SL - Dunlop Straplocks	$10.00
> IVN - Ivory Graph Tech TUSQ Nut	$5.00
> ETRC - Engraved Truss Rod Cover Cream	$12.00
> Truss Rod Engraving:
> Line 1: Meisja
> HC28 - Black Tolex Hardshell Guitar Case	$69.00
> Custom Shop Total: $1,705.00
> Options Discount: $-100.00
> 
> $1605.00
> 
> I'm thinking of switching pickups but of course I'll give the A80's a shot before I spend more. Would be awesome if they had a quilted maple board.
> 
> How much of a pain in the ass is it to switch the pickups to passives? How much would a tech charge for something like that?
> 
> Cheers fellas.



Maple neck, maple body, maple top, maple fretboard?

I could be wrong, man, but I think that guitar would be VERY bright. Maybe, too bright. Who knows though. It will also be very heavy.

It could turn out excellent, though. So, don't take my word for it.


----------

